# सामान्य मंच > साहित्य एवम् ज्ञान की बातें >  कविताएँ/ गजल

## sajan love

दोस्तों इस सुत्र मे  कुछ गजले और कविताएँ पेश कर रहा हूँ।
पसंद आने पर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया ज़रूर दे।




Gazal
Poetry
Dard
Ishq 
Tanhai
Mohbbat
Ashq

----------


## sajan love

अब दर्द ये सहने दो मेरे बस में नहीं है,
मरता हूँ तो मरने दो मेरे बस में नहीं है।

मत पूछो मेरे दिल में तूफान हैं कितने,
जो दिल में है रहने दो मेरे बस में नहीं है।

कितना है पुराना ये शजर कैसे उखाडूँ,
करता हूँ जो करने दो मेरे बस में नहीं है।

दिल में हैं दबे मेरे अरमान हज़ारों,
कहता हूँ तो कहने दो मेरे बस में नहीं है।

अब इख़्तियार ना रहा अश्क़ों पे मेरा भी,
बहते हैं तो बहने दो मेरे बस में नहीं है।

----------


## sajan love

*अहद-ए-वफ़ा किया था जिसने और कोई था,
दिल को मेरे छुआ था जिसने और कोई था।

ज़िंदा हूँ या के मर गया अब किस को खबर है,
जीना सीखा दिया था जिसने और कोई था।

थी ज़िन्दगी में बस कमी इक रंग-ए-वफ़ा की,
वो रंग भर दिया था जिसने और कोई था।

ले नाम-ए-हक़ीक़त कोई पिला गया ज़हर,
सपना मुझे दिया था जिसने और कोई था।*

----------


## anita

समझौतों की भीड़ -भाड़ में सबसे रिश्ता टूट गया
इतने घुटने टेके हमने आख़िर घुटना टूट गया


देख शिकारी तेरे कारन एक परिंदा टूट गया
पत्थर का तो कुछ नहीं बिगड़ा लेकिन शीशा

घर का बोझ उठाने वाले ब्च्चे की तक़दीर न पूछ
बचपन घर से बाहर निकला और खिलौना टूट गया

किसको फ़ुर्सत इस महफ़िल में ग़म की कहानी पढ़ने की
सूनी कलाई देख के लेकिन चूड़ी वाला टूट गया

पेट की ख़ातिर फ़ुटपाथों पे बेच रहा हूँ तस्वीरें
मैं क्या जानूँ रोज़ा है या मेरा रोज़ा टूट गया

ये मंज़र भी देखे हमने इस दुनिया के मेले में
टूटा-फूटा नाच रहा है अच्छा-ख़ासा टूट गया



मुन्नवर राणा

----------


## anita

किरदार पर गुनाह की कालिख लगा के हम
दुनिया से जा रहे है यह दौलत कमा के हम

जितनी तव्क्कुआत जमाने को हम से है
उतनी तो उम्र भी नहीं लाए लिखा के हम

क्या जाने कब उतार पे आ जाए ये पतंग
अब तक तो उड़ रहे है सहारे हवा के हम

फिर आसुओ ने हमको निशाने पे रख लिया
एक बार हस दिए थे कभी खिलखिला के हम

कुछ और बढ़ गया है अँधेरा पड़ोस का
शर्मिंदा हो रहे है दिये को जला के हम

हम कोहकन मिजाजो से आगे की चीज़ है
ढूंढेगे मोतियों को समुन्दर सुखा के हम
                                      - मुनव्वर राणा

----------


## anita

मेरी ख़्वाहिश है कि फिर से मैं फ़रिश्ता हो जाऊँ
माँ से इस तरह लिपट जाऊं कि बच्चा हो जाऊँ

कम-से कम बच्चों के होठों की हंसी की ख़ातिर
ऎसी मिट्टी में मिलाना कि खिलौना हो जाऊँ

सोचता हूँ तो छलक उठती हैं मेरी आँखें
तेरे बारे में न सॊचूं तो अकेला हो जाऊँ

चारागर तेरी महारथ पे यक़ीं है लेकिन
क्या ज़रूरी है कि हर बार मैं अच्छा हो जाऊँ

बेसबब इश्क़ में मरना मुझे मंज़ूर नहीं
शमा तो चाह रही है कि पतंगा हो जाऊँ

शायरी कुछ भी हो रुसवा नहीं होने देती
मैं सियासत में चला जाऊं तो नंगा हो जाऊँ



मुनव्वर राणा

----------


## anita

ग़म से मिलता ख़ुशी से मिलता है
सिलसिला ज़िन्दगी से मिलता है

वैसे दिल तो सभी से मिलता है
उनसे क्यूँ आज़जी से मिलता है

है अजब जो मुझे रुलाता है
चैन दिन को उसी से मिलता है

हम जो हैं साथ ग़म उठाने को
फिर भी वह अजनबी से मिलता है

बिगड़ी बन जाएगी तेरी ‘महशर’
बे ग़रज़ गर किसी से मिलता है


*अब्दुल मजीम ‘महश्*र’*

----------


## Kamal Ji

न किसी की आंख का नूर हूं, न किसी के दिल का .करार हूं
जो किसी के काम न आ सके, मैं वो एक मुश्त-ए-.गुबार हूं।

कह दो इन हसरतों से कहीं और जा बसें
इतनी जगह कहां है दिल-ए-दा.गदार में।

न मालो हु.कूमत न धन जाएगा
तेरे साथ बस एक कफन जाएगा।

उम्र-ए-दराज मांग कर लाए थे चार दिन
दो आरजू में कट गए, दो इंतजार में।

----------


## anita

क़्त जब करवटें बदलता है
फ़ितना-ए-हश्र साथ चलता है

मौज-ए-ग़म से ही दिल बहलता है
ये चराग़ आँधियों में जलता है

उस को तूफ़ाँ डुबो नहीं सकता
जो किनारों से बच के चलता है

किस को मालूम है जुनून-ए-हयात
साया-ए-आगही में पलता है

उन की महफ़िल में चल ब-होश-ए-तमाम
कौन गिर कर यहाँ सँभलता है

मैं करूँ क्यूँ न उस की क़दर 'अनवर'
दिल के साँचे में अश्क ढलता है

*अनवर' साबरी*

----------


## anita

कभी यूं भी आ मेरी आँख में,
के मेरी नज़र को खबर न हो,
मुझे एक रात नवाज़ दे,
मगर उस के बाद सहर न हो,
वो बड़ा रहीम-ओ-करीम है,
मुझे यह सिफत भी अता करे,
तुझे भूलने की दुआ करू,
तो दुआ में मेरी असर न हो,
कभी दिन की धूप में जहम के,
कभी शब् के फूल को चूम के,
यूं ही साथ साथ चले सदा,
कभी ख़त्म अपना सफ़र न हो,
मेरे पास मेरे हबीब आ,
जरा और दिल के करीब आ,
तुझे धडकनों में बसा लू में,
के बिछड़ने का कभी डर न हो..


बशीर बद्र

----------


## Krishna

> कभी यूं भी आ मेरी आँख में,
> के.........भी डर न हो..
> 
> 
> बशीर बद्र




कभी यूं भी आ मेरी आँख में,
के मेरी नज़र को खबर न हो,  

उम्दा ...............

----------


## anita

चंद लम्हों को सही था साथ में रहना बहुत
एक बस तेरे न होने से है सन्नाटा बहुत

ज़ब्त का सूरज भी आख़िर शाम को ढल ही गया
ग़म का बादल बन कर के आँसू रात भर बरसा बहुत

दुश्मनों को कोई भी मौक़ा न मिलने पाएगा
दोस्तों ने ही मिरे बारे में है लिक्खा बहुत

मैं खरा उतरा नहीं तेरे तक़ाज़े पर कभी
ज़िंदगी ऐ ज़िंदगी तुझ से हूँ शर्मिंदा बहुत

बस अना के बोझ से नज़रें मिरे उठने न दीं
उस की जानिब देखने को जी मिरा चाहा बहुत

मैं ने पूछा ये बता मुझ से बिछड़ने का तुझे
कुछ क़लफ़ होता है क्या उस ने कहा थोड़ा बहुत

घर हमारा फूँक कर कल इक पड़ोसी ऐ ‘अतीक़’
दो घड़ी तो हँस लिया फिर बाद में रोया बहुत

*अतीक़ इलाहाबादी*

----------


## anita

वो रुलाकर हँस न पाया देर तक
जब मैं रोकर मुस्कुराया देर तक

भूलना चाहा अगर उस को कभी
और भी वो याद आया देर तक

भूखे बच्चों की तसल्ली के लिये
माँ ने फिर पानी पकाया देर तक

गुनगुनाता जा रहा था इक फ़क़ीर
धूप रहती है ना साया देर तक

*नवाज़ देवबंदी*

----------


## anita

लेके माज़ी को जो हाल आया तो दिल काँप गया
जब कभी उनका ख़याल आया तो दिल काँप गया

ऐसा तोड़ा था मुहब्बत में किसी ने दिल को
जब किसी शीशे में बाल आया तो दिल काँप गया

सर बलंदी पे तो मग़रूर थे हम भी लेकिन
चढ़ते सूरज पे ज़वाल आया तो दिल काँप गया

बदनज़र उठने ही वाली थी किसी की जानिब
अपने बेटी का ख़याल आया तो दिल काँप गया

*नवाज़ देवबंदी*

----------


## anita

साक़िया तेरा इसरार अपनी जगह
तेरे मैकश का इन्कार अपनी जगह

तेग़ अपनी जगह दार अपनी जगह
और हक़ीक़त का इज़्हार अपनी जगह

अब खंडहर है खंडहर ही कहो दोस्तो
शीश महलों के आसार अपनी जगह

तूर पर लाख मूसा से हो गुफ़्तागू
अर्श-ए-आज़म पे दीदार अपनी जगह

अव्वलन हक़ ने तख़्लीक़ जिसको किया
सबके बाद उसका इज़हार अपनी जगह

मुख़्तसर ये बता सर बा-कफ़ कौन था
जीत अपनी जगह हार अपनी जगह

भाई से भाई के कुछ तक़ाज़े भी हैं
सहन की बीच की दीवार अपनी जगह

*नवाज़ देवबंदी*

----------


## Krishna

*
आपके सपनों का महल बनाने के लिए अगर मुझे जिंदगी |
खंडहर भी बनानी पड़ती अपनी तो मुझे एतराज नहीं होता  || .............


अज्ञात लेखक ....  ( ****** )
*

----------


## Krishna

*
शायद मैं पागल था - सोचता रहा था तुझको |
जबकि तेरा कोई वास्ता ही नहीं था मुझसे ||
अब मुझ पर है ही क्या -* *कहने को* *तुझ**को|** 
लगता है शायद ये एक गलती हुई है मुझसे ||

( ऊपर वाली पंक्तियों वाला अज्ञात )*

----------


## anita

हमने काटी हैं तिरी याद में रातें अक्सर
दिल से गुज़री हैं सितारों की बरातें अक्सर

और तो कौन है जो मुझको तसल्ली देता
हाथ रख देती हैं दिल पर तिरी बातें अक्सर

हुस्न शाइस्ता-ए-तहज़ीब-ए-अलम है शायद
ग़मज़दा लगती हैं क्यों चाँदनी रातें अक्सर

हाल कहना है किसी से तो मुख़ातिब हो कोई
कितनी दिलचस्प, हुआ करती हैं बातें अक्सर

इश्क़ रहज़न न सही, इश्क़ के हाथों फिर भी
हमने लुटती हुई देखी हैं बरातें अक्सर

हम से इक बार भी जीता है न जीतेगा कोई
वो तो हम जान के खा लेते हैं मातें अक्सर

उनसे पूछो कभी चेहरे भी पढ़े हैं तुमने
जो किताबों की किया करते हैं बातें अक्सर

हमने उन तुन्द हवाओं में जलाये हैं चिराग़
जिन हवाओं ने उलट दी हैं बिसातें अक्सर

जाँ निसार अख़्तर

----------


## anita

चेहरा मेरा था निगाहें उसकी 
ख़ामोशी में भी वो बातें उसकी 

मेरे चेहरे पे ग़ज़ल लिखती गई
शेर कहती हुई आँखें उसकी 

शोख लम्हों का पता देने लगी 
तेज़ होती हुई साँसें उसकी 

ऐसे मौसम भी गुज़ारे हमने 
सुबहें जब अपनी थीं शामें उसकी 

ध्यान में उसके ये आलम था कभी 
आँख महताब की यादें उसकी

*परवीन शाकिर*

----------


## anita

Smarty Chauhan  वरिष्ठ नियामक


आपसे अंनुरोध है ये सूत्र सिर्फ कविताओ और गजलो के लिए  है 


आप आपने शेर इस सूत्र में लिख सकते थे 


महान शायरों के चंद शेर http://www.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=3946




ये मात्र एक सुझाव है इसे अन्यथा न ले

----------


## anita

बाद मुद्दत उसे देखा, लोगों
वो ज़रा भी नहीं बदला, लोगों

खुश न था मुझसे बिछड़ कर वो भी
उसके चेहरे पे लिखा था लोगों

उसकी आँखें भी कहे देती थीं
रात भर वो भी न सोया, लोगों

अजनबी बन के जो गुजरा है अभी
था किसी वक़्त में अपना, लोगों

दोस्त तो खैर, कोई किस का है
उसने दुश्मन भी न समझा, लोगों

रात वो दर्द मेरे दिल में उठा
सुबह तक चैन न आया, लोगों

*परवीन शाकिर*

----------


## anita

हथेलियों की दुआ फूल ले के आई हो 
कभी तो रंग मिरे हाथ का हिनाई हो 

कोई तो हो जो मेरे तन को रोशनी भेजे 
किसी का प्यार हवा मेरे नाम लाई हो 

गुलाबी पाँव मिरे चम्पई बनाने को 
किसी ने सहन में मेहँदी की बाढ़ उगाई हो 

कभी तो हो मेरे कमरे में ऐसा मंज़र भी 
बहार देख के खिड़की से मुस्कराई हो

वो तो सोते जागते रहने के मौसमों का फुसूँ
कि नींद में हों मगर नींद भी न आई हो

*परवीन शाकिर*

----------


## anita

हसीनों के तबस्सुम का तकाज़ा और ही कुछ है
मगर कलियों के खिलने का नतीजा और ही कुछ है

निगाहें मुश्तबा हैं मेरी पाकीज़ा निगाहों पर
मिरे मासूम दिल पर उन को धोका और ही कुछ है

हसीनों से मोहब्बत है उन्हीं पर जान देता हूँ
मिरा शेवा है ये लेकिन ज़माना और ही कुछ है

भला क्या होश आएगा बुझेगी क्या लगी दिल की
ये आँचल से हवा देने का मंशा और ही कुछ है

ज़बान ओ अक़्ल ओ दिल तारीफ़ से जिस की हैं बेगाने
उसे सजदा जो करता है वो बंदा और ही कुछ है

तुझे हर शय में देखा ‘सेहर’ ने हर शय में पहचाना
मगर फिर भी है इक पर्दा वो पर्दा और ही कुछ है

*सहर' इश्क़ाबादी*

----------


## anita

लगता नहीं है जी मेरा उजड़े दयार में 
किस की बनी है आलम-ए-नापायेदार में 

कह दो इन हसरतों से कहीं और जा बसें 
इतनी जगह कहाँ है दिल-ए-दाग़दार में 

उम्र-ए-दराज़ माँग कर लाये थे चार दिन 
दो आरज़ू में कट गये दो इन्तज़ार में 

कितना है बदनसीब "ज़फ़र" दफ़्न के लिये 
दो गज़ ज़मीन भी न मिली कू-ए-यार में

बहादुर शाह ज़फ़र

----------


## anita

हम तो चलते हैं लो ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 
बुतकदे के बुतों ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 

कर चुके तुम नसीहतें हम को 
जाओ बस नासेहो ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 

आज कुछ और तरह पर उन की 
सुनते हैं गुफ़्तगू ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 

बर यही है हमेशा ज़ख़्म पे ज़ख़्म 
दिल का चाराग़रों ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 

आज है कुछ ज़ियादा बेताबी 
दिल-ए-बेताब को ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 

क्यों हिफ़ाज़त हम और की ढूँढें 
हर नफ़स जब कि है ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ 

चाहे रुख़्सत हो राह-ए-इश्क़ में अक़्ल 
ऐ "ज़फ़र" जाने दो ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़

बहादुर शाह ज़फ़र

----------


## anita

उसूलों पे जहाँ आँच आये टकराना ज़रूरी है
जो ज़िन्दा हों तो फिर ज़िन्दा नज़र आना ज़रूरी है

नई उम्रों की ख़ुदमुख़्तारियों को कौन समझाये
कहाँ से बच के चलना है कहाँ जाना ज़रूरी है

थके हारे परिन्दे जब बसेरे के लिये लौटें
सलीक़ामन्द शाख़ों का लचक जाना ज़रूरी है

बहुत बेबाक आँखों में त'अल्लुक़ टिक नहीं पाता
मुहब्बत में कशिश रखने को शर्माना ज़रूरी है

सलीक़ा ही नहीं शायद उसे महसूस करने का
जो कहता है ख़ुदा है तो नज़र आना ज़रूरी है

मेरे होंठों पे अपनी प्यास रख दो और फिर सोचो
कि इस के बाद भी दुनिया में कुछ पाना ज़रूरी है

*वसीम बरेलवी*

----------


## anita

अपने हर इक लफ़्ज़ का ख़ुद आईना हो जाऊँगा
उसको छोटा कह के मैं कैसे बड़ा हो जाऊँगा 

तुम गिराने में लगे थे तुम ने सोचा भी नहीं
मैं गिरा तो मसअला बनकर खड़ा हो जाऊँगा 

मुझ को चलने दो अकेला है अभी मेरा सफ़र
रास्ता रोका गया तो क़ाफ़िला हो जाऊँगा 

सारी दुनिया की नज़र में है मेरी अह्द—ए—वफ़ा
इक तेरे कहने से क्या मैं बेवफ़ा हो जाऊँगा?

*वसीम बरेलवी*

----------


## anita

मैं इस उम्मीद पे डूबा के तू बचा लेगा
अब इसके बाद मेरा इम्तेहान क्या लेगा

ये एक मेला है वादा किसी से क्या लेगा
ढलेगा दिन तो हर एक अपना रास्ता लेगा

मैं बुझ गया तो हमेशा को बुझ ही जाऊँगा
कोई चराग़ नहीं हूँ जो फिर जला लेगा

कलेजा चाहिए दुश्मन से दुश्मनी के लिए
जो बे-अमल है वो बदला किसी से क्या लेगा

मैं उसका हो नहीं सकता बता न देना उसे
सुनेगा तो लकीरें हाथ की अपनी जला लेगा

हज़ार तोड़ के आ जाऊँ उस से रिश्ता वसीम
मैं जानता हूँ वो जब चाहेगा बुला लेगा

*वसीम बरेलवी*

----------


## anita

ख़ुद मेरी आँखों से ओझल मेरी हस्ती हो गई
आईना तो साफ़ है तस्वीर धुँधली हो गई

साँस लेता हूँ तो चुभती हैं बदन में हड्डियाँ
रूह भी शायद मेरी अब मुझ से बाग़ी हो गई

फ़ाश कर दीं मैं ने ख़ुद अंदर की बे-तर्तीबियाँ
ज़िंदगी आरइशों में और नंगी हो गई

प्यार करती हैं मेरे रास्तों से क्या क्या बंदिशें
तोड़ दी ज़ंजीर तो दीवार ऊँची हो गई

मेरी जानिब आए पस-मंज़र से पत्थर बे-शुमार
रंग-ए-दुनिया देख कर बीनाई ज़ख़्मी हो गई

पड़ गया पर्दा समाअत पर तेरी आवाज़ का
एक आहाट कितने हंगामों पे हावी हो गई

कर गया है मुब्तला-ए-कर्ब और इक सानेहा
और कुछ दिन ज़िंदा रहने की तलाफ़ी हो गई

ख़्वाहिशों की आग भी भड़काएगी अब क्या मुझे
राख भी मेरी 'मुज़फ़्फ़र' अब तो ठंडी हो गई

*मुज़फ्फ़र' वारसी*

----------


## anita

अंगड़ाई पर अंगड़ाई लेती है रात जुदाई की 
तुम क्या समझो तुम क्या जानो बात मेरी तन्हाई की 

कौन सियाही घोल रहा था वक़्त के बहते दरिया में 
मैंने आँख झुकी देखी है आज किसी हरजाई की 

वस्ल की रात न जाने क्यूँ इसरार था उनको जाने पर 
वक़्त से पहले डूब गए तारों ने बड़ी दानाई की 

उड़ते-उड़ते आस का पंछी दूर उफ़क़ में डूब गया 
रोते-रोते बैठ गई आवाज़ किसी सौदाई की

*क़तील शिफ़ाई*

----------


## anita

अपने होंठों पर सजाना चाहता हूँ 
आ तुझे मैं गुनगुनाना चाहता हूँ 

कोई आँसू तेरे दामन पर गिराकर 
बूँद को मोती बनाना चाहता हूँ 

थक गया मैं करते-करते याद तुझको 
अब तुझे मैं याद आना चाहता हूँ

छा रहा है सारी बस्ती में अँधेरा 
रोशनी हो, घर जलाना चाहता हूँ 

आख़री हिचकी तेरे ज़ानों पे आये 
मौत भी मैं शायराना चाहता हूँ

*क़तील शिफ़ाई*

----------


## anita

दर्द से मेरा दामन भर दे या अल्लाह
फिर चाहे दीवाना कर दे या अल्लाह

मैनें तुझसे चाँद सितारे कब माँगे
रौशन दिल बेदार नज़र दे या अल्लाह

सूरज सी इक चीज़ तो हम सब देख चुके
सचमुच की अब कोई सहर दे या अल्लाह

या धरती के ज़ख़्मों पर मरहम रख दे
या मेरा दिल पत्थर कर दे या अल्लाह

*क़तील शिफ़ाई*

----------


## gill1313

ख़त में जब तुम्हारा नाम लिखा है .
अदब से सर झुका कर सलाम लिखा है |
बुरा न मान जाना मेरे मासूम सनम ,
मेरे महबूब की बजाये मेरी जान लिखा है |
मुमकिन हो तो चली आना किसी बहाने ,
ख़त के पीछे वक़्त और मुकाम लिखा है ?
भूल पाओगे न जिन्दगी में तुम कभी ,
इस ख़त पर जो उन्गलिओं ने पैगाम लिखा है |
जब देखता हूँ तुझे तो भड़क उठते हैं जज्बात ,
जनून में तेरी हर अदा को तूफ़ान लिखा है |
ख़त में जब तुम्हारा नाम लिखा है ,
अदब से सर झुका कर सलाम लिखा है |


प्रेम गिल

----------


## anita

अपने खोए हुए लम्हात को पाया था कभी 
मैं ने कुछ वक़्त तिरे साथ गुज़ारा था कभी 

आप को मेरे तआरूफ़ की ज़रूरत क्या है 
मैं वही हूँ कि जिसे आप ने चाहा था कभी 

अब अगर अश्*क उमँडते हैं तो पी जाता हूँ
हौसला आप के दामन ने बढ़ाया था कभी 

अब उसी गीत की लै सोच रही है दुनिया 
मैं ने जो गीत तिरी बज़्म में गाया था कभी 

मेरी उल्फ़त ने किया ग़ैर को माइल वर्ना 
मैं तिरी अंजुमन-ए-नाज़ में तन्हा था कभी 

कर दिया आप की क़ुर्बत ने बहुत दूर मुझे 
आप से बोद का एहसास न इतना था कभी 

दोस्त नादाँ हो तो दुश्*मन से बुरा होता है 
मुझ को अपने दिल-ए-नादाँ पे भरोसा था कभी


*मज़हर इमाम*

----------


## anita

फ़ाएदा क्या तुम्हें सुनाने का
मौत उनवाँ है इस फ़साने का

हम भी अपने नहीं रहे ऐ दिल
किस से शिकवा करें ज़माने का

ज़िन्दगी चौंक चौंक उट्ठी है
ज़िक्र सुन कर शराब-ख़ाने का

किस की आँखों में आए हैं आँसू
रूख़ बदलने लगा ज़माने का

बर्क़ नज़रों में कूँद उठती है
नाम सुनते ही आश्याने का

‘नक्श’ कश्ती के ना-ख़ुदा वो है
लुत्फ़ है आज डूब जाने का

*महेश चंद्र 'नक्श'*

----------


## anita

कौन कहता है तुझे मैंने भुला रक्खा है 
तेरी यादों को कलेजे से लगा रक्खा है 

लब पे आहें भी नहीं आँख में आँसू भी नहीं 
दिल ने हर राज़ मुहब्बत का छुपा रक्खा है 

तूने जो दिल के अंधेरे में जलाया था कभी 
वो दिया आज भी सीने में जला रक्खा है 

देख जा आ के महकते हुये ज़ख़्मों की बहार 
मैंने अब तक तेरे गुलशन को सजा रक्खा है


जाँ निसार अख्तर

----------


## anita

ज़माना आज नहीं डगमगा के चलने का 
सम्भल भी जा कि अभी वक़्त है सम्भलने का 

बहार आये चली जाये फिर चली आये 
मगर ये दर्द का मौसम नहीं बदलने का 

ये ठीक है कि सितारों पे घूम आये हैं 
मगर किसे है सलिक़ा ज़मीं पे चलने का 

फिरे हैं रातों को आवारा हम तो देखा है 
गली गली में समाँ चाँद के निकलने का 

तमाम नशा-ए-हस्ती तमाम कैफ़-ए-वजूद 
वो इक लम्हा तेरे जिस्म के पिघलने का

जाँ निसार अख्तर

----------


## anita

जब किसी से कोई गीला रखना
सामने अपने आईना रखना
यूं उजालों से वासता रखना
शम्मा के पास ही हवा रखना
घर कि तामीर चाहे जैसी हो
इसमें रोने कि जगह रखना
मस्जिदें हैं नामाजियों के लिए
अपने घर में कहीं खुदा रखना
मिलना-जुलना जहाँ जरूरी हो
मिलने-जुलने कि हौसला रखना

निदा फाजली

----------


## anita

मैं जो ठहरा ठहरता चला जाऊँगा
या ज़मीं में उतरता चला जाऊँगा

जिस जगह नूर की बारिशें थम गईं
वो जगह तुझ से भरता चला जाऊँगा

दरमियाँ में अगर मौत आ भी गई
उस के सर से गुज़रता चला जाऊँगा

तेरे क़दमों के आसार जिस जा मिले
इस हथेली पे धरता चला जाऊँगा

दूर होता चला जाऊँगा दूर तक
पास ही से उभरता चला जाऊँगा

रौशनी रखता जाएगा तू हाथ पर 
और मैं तहरीर करता चला जाऊँगा

*अतीक़ुल्लाह*

----------


## anita

मुझसे मिलने के वो करता था बहाने कितने,
अब गुज़ारेगा मेरे साथ ज़माने कितने

मैं गिरा था तो बहुत लोग रुके थे लेकिन,
सोचता हूँ मुझे आए थे उठाने कितने

जिस तरह मैंने तुझे अपना बना रखा है,
सोचते होंगे यही बात न जाने कितने

तुम नया ज़ख़्म लगाओ तुम्हें इस से क्या है,
भरने वाले हैं अभी ज़ख़्म पुराने कितने

सीमाब अकबराबादी

----------


## anita

ख़ामोश न रहिये कोई बात कीजिये
तन्हा जो किया करते थे अब साथ कीजिये

वो शाम तवील और वह लम्हें इन्तिज़ार
अपनी स्याह ज़ुल्फ़ों से ही रात कीजिये

ये बात दिगर है कि खिलवत कदे में है
आये है तो उनसे मुलाकात कीजिये

क्या कुछ छुपा के रखा है उस नशतर-एदिल में
करना है राज़ फ़ाश तो एक साथ कीजिये

आरिफ़ ने अगर छेड़ दी है अगर अन्जुमन की बात
फिर आप ही तनहाइयों की बात कीजिये

*अबू आरिफ़*

----------


## anita

रात को इस अँधेरे में जी मेरा घबराये है
चुपके-चुपके धीरे-धीरे कौन यहाँ तक आये है

हिज्र की रात को हर लम्हा एक सदियों जैसा लगता है,
अब आयेगा वस्ल का लम्हा दिल, दिल को समझाये है

उनकी गली से जब गुज़रे हम बाम पर साया लहराया
ठहरे कदम वहाँ कोई नहीं यह आँख ही धोखा खाये है

अजब हया फूलों पे छाई कली-कली शरमायी है
जान-ए-तमन्ना चमन में आया ज़ुल्फों को लहराये है

नाज़ुक-नाज़ुक हाथ से अपने साक़ी जाम उठाये है
तश्ना लव सब रिन्द यहाँ किसके हिस्से आये हैं

अपना अश्क़ है पिया हमने ग़म की परदादारी को
हिज़्र तो एक हक़ीक़त आरिफ खुद को यह समझाये है

*अबू आरिफ़*

----------


## anita

सर जिस पे न झुक जाए उसे दर नहीं कहते
हर दर पे जो झुक जाए उसे सर नहीं कहते

क्या अहल-ए-जहाँ तुझ को सितमगर नहीं कहते
कहते तो हैं लेकिन तिरे मुँह पर नहीं करते

काबे में मुसलमान को कह देते हैं काफ़र
बुत-ख़ाने में काफ़र को भी काफ़र नहीं कहते

रिंदों को डरा सकते हैं क्या हज़रत-ए-वाइज़
जो कहते हैं अल्लाह से डर कर नहीं कहते

हर बार नए शौक़ से है अर्ज़-ए-तमन्ना
सौ बार भी हम कह के मुकर्रर नही कहते

मय-ख़ाने के अंदर भी वो कहते नहीं मय-ख़्वार
जो बात कि मय-ख़ाने के बाहर नहीं कहते

कहते हैं मोहब्बत फ़क़त उस हाल को ‘बिस्मिल’
जिस हाल को हम उन से भी अक्सर नहीं कहते


*बिस्मिल सईदी*

----------


## anita

परखना मत, परखने में कोई अपना नहीं रहता
किसी भी आईने में देर तक चेहरा नहीं रहता


बडे लोगों से मिलने में हमेशा फ़ासला रखना
जहां दरिया समन्दर में मिले, दरिया नहीं रहता


हजारों शेर मेरे सो गये कागज की कब्रों में
अजब मां हूं कोई बच्चा मेरा ज़िन्दा नहीं रहता


तुम्हारा शहर तो बिल्कुल नये अन्दाज वाला है
हमारे शहर में भी अब कोई हमसा नहीं रहता


मोहब्बत एक खुशबू है, हमेशा साथ रहती है
कोई इन्सान तन्हाई में भी कभी तन्हा नहीं रहता


कोई बादल हरे मौसम का फ़िर ऐलान करता है
ख़िज़ा के बाग में जब एक भी पत्ता नहीं रहता



*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

रात आँखों में ढली पलकों पे जुगनूँ आए
हम हवाओं की तरह जाके उसे छू आए

बस गई है मेरे अहसास में ये कैसी महक
कोई ख़ुशबू में लगाऊँ तेरी ख़ुशबू आए

उसने छू कर मुझे पत्थर से फिर इंसान किया
मुद्दतों बाद मेरी आँखों में आँसू आए

मेरा आईना भी अब मेरी तरह पागल है
आईना देखने जाऊँ तो नज़र तू आए

किस तकल्लुफ़ से गले मिलने का मौसम आया
कुछ काग़ज़ के फूल लिए काँच के बाजू आए

उन फ़कीरों को ग़ज़ल अपनी सुनाते रहियो
जिनकी आवाज़ में दरगाहों की ख़ुशबू आए

*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

यूँ ही बे-सबब न फिरा करो, कोई शाम घर में भी रहा करो 
वो ग़ज़ल की सच्ची किताब है, उसे चुपके-चुपके पढ़ा करो 

कोई हाथ भी न मिलाएगा, जो गले मिलोगे तपाक से 
ये नये मिज़ाज का शहर है, ज़रा फ़ासले से मिला करो 

अभी राह में कई मोड़ हैं, कोई आयेगा कोई जायेगा 
तुम्हें जिसने दिल से भुला दिया, उसे भूलने की दुआ करो 

मुझे इश्तहार-सी लगती हैं, ये मोहब्बतों की कहानियाँ 
जो कहा नहीं वो सुना करो, जो सुना नहीं वो कहा करो 

कभी हुस्न-ए-पर्दानशीं भी हो ज़रा आशिक़ाना लिबास में 
जो मैं बन-सँवर के कहीं चलूँ, मेरे साथ तुम भी चला करो 

ये ख़िज़ाँ की ज़र्द-सी शाम में, जो उदास पेड़ के पास है 
ये तुम्हारे घर की बहार है, इसे आँसुओं से हरा करो 

नहीं बे-हिजाब वो चाँद-सा कि नज़र का कोई असर नहीं 
उसे इतनी गर्मी-ए-शौक़ से बड़ी देर तक न तका करो


*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

लोग टूट जाते हैं, एक घर बनाने में
तुम तरस नहीं खाते, बस्तियाँ जलाने में

और जाम टूटेंगे, इस शराबख़ाने में
मौसमों के आने में, मौसमों के जाने में

हर धड़कते पत्थर को, लोग दिल समझते हैं
उम्र बीत जाती है, दिल को दिल बनाने में

फ़ाख़्ता की मजबूरी ,ये भी कह नहीं सकती
कौन साँप रखता है, उसके आशियाने में

दूसरी कोई लड़की, ज़िंदगी में आएगी
कितनी देर लगती है, उसको भूल जाने में

*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

कभी यूँ भी आ मेरी आँख में, कि मेरी नज़र को ख़बर न हो
मुझे एक रात नवाज़ दे, मगर उसके बाद सहर न हो

वो बड़ा रहीमो-करीम है, मुझे ये सिफ़त भी अता करे
तुझे भूलने की दुआ करूँ तो मेरी दुआ में असर न हो

मेरे बाज़ुओं में थकी-थकी, अभी महवे- ख़्वाब है चाँदनी
न उठे सितारों की पालकी, अभी आहटों का गुज़र न हो

ये ग़ज़ल है जैसे हिरन की आँखों में पिछली रात की चाँदनी
न बुझे ख़राबे की रौशनी, कभी बे-चिराग़ ये घर न हो

कभी दिन की धूप में झूम कर, कभी शब के फूल को चूम कर
यूँ ही साथ-साथ चले सदा, कभी ख़त्म अपना सफ़र न हो

मेरे पास मेरे हबीब आ, ज़रा और दिल के करीब आ
तुझे धड़कनों में बसा लूँ मैं, कि बिछड़ने का कभी डर न हो

*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

सर झुकाओगे तो पत्थर देवता हो जाएगा । 
इतना मत चाहो उसे, वो बेवफ़ा हो जाएगा ।

हम भी दरिया हैं, हमें अपना हुनर मालूम है, 
जिस तरफ़ भी चल पड़ेंगे, रास्ता हो जाएगा । 

कितना सच्चाई से, मुझसे ज़िंदगी ने कह दिया, 
तू नहीं मेरा तो कोई, दूसरा हो जाएगा । 

मैं ख़ुदा का नाम लेकर, पी रहा हूँ दोस्तो, 
ज़हर भी इसमें अगर होगा, दवा हो जाएगा । 

सब उसी के हैं, हवा, ख़ुश्बू, ज़मीनो-आस्माँ, 
मैं जहाँ भी जाऊँगा, उसको पता हो जाएगा ।

रूठ जाना तो मोहब्बत की अलामत है मगर.
क्या खबर थी मुझसे वो इतना खफा हो जायेगा.

*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

भी इस तरफ़ न निगाह कर मैं ग़ज़ल की पलकें सँवार लूँ
मेरा लफ़्ज़-लफ़्ज़ हो आईना तुझे आईने में उतार लूँ

मैं तमाम दिन का थका हुआ, तू तमाम शब का जगा हुआ
ज़रा ठहर जा इसी मोड़ पर, तेरे साथ शाम गुज़ार लूँ

अगर आसमाँ की नुमाइशों में मुझे भी इज़्न-ए-क़याम[1] हो
तो मैं मोतियों की दुकान से तेरी बालियाँ तेरे हार लूँ

कई अजनबी तेरी राह के मेरे पास से यूँ गुज़र गये
जिन्हें देख कर ये तड़प हुई तेरा नाम लेके पुकार लूँ

*बशीर बद्र*

----------


## anita

दुनिया जिसे कहते हैं बच्चे का खिलौना है
मिल जाये तो मिटटी है, खो जाये तो सोना है

अच्छा-सा कोई मौसम, तनहा-सा कोई आलम
हर वक़्त का रोना तो बेकार का रोना है

बरसात का बादल तो दीवाना है क्या जाने
किस राह से बचना है किस छत को भिगोना है

गम हो की ख़ुशी दोनों कुछ दूर के साथी हैं
फिर रस्ता ही रस्ता है, हँसना है न रोना है

ये वक़्त जो तेरा है ये वक़्त जो मेरा है
हर गाम पे पहरा है, फिर भी इसे खोना है

आवारामिज़ाजी ने फैला दिया आँगन को
आकाश की चादर है धरती का बिछोना है

निदा फाज़ली

----------


## anita

ज़िन्दगी क्या है और मौत क्या
शब् हुई और सहर हो गयी

उनकी आँखों में अश्क आ गए
दास्ताँ मुख़्तसर हो गयी

चार तिनके ही रख पाए थे
बिजलियों को खबर हो गयी

उनकी महफ़िल से उठ कर चले
रौशनी हमसफ़र हो गयी

गणेश बिहारी 'तर्ज़

----------


## anita

सिर्फ ख़यालों में न रहा कर
ख़ुद से बाहर भी निकला कर

लब पे नहीं आतीं सब बातें
ख़ामोशी को भी समझा कर

उम्र सँवर जाएगी तेरी
प्यार को अपना आईना कर

जब तू कोई कलम खरीदे
पहले उनका नाम लिखा कर

सोच समझ सब ताक पे रख दे
प्यार में बच्चों सा मचला कर

हस्ती मल जी हस्ती

----------


## anita

सरकती जाये है रुख़ से नक़ाब आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता 
निकलता आ रहा है आफ़ताब आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता 

जवाँ होने लगे जब वो तो हम से कर लिया पर्दा 
हया यकलख़त आई और शबाब आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता 

शब-ए-फ़ुर्कत का जागा हूँ फ़रिश्तों अब तो सोने दो 
कभी फ़ुर्सत में कर लेना हिसाब आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता 

सवाल-ए-वस्ल पर उन को अदू का ख़ौफ़ है इतना 
दबे होंठों से देते हैं जवाब आहिस्ता आहिस्ता 

हमारे और तुम्हारे प्यार में बस फ़र्क़ है इतना 
इधर तो जल्दी जल्दी है उधर आहिस्ता आहिस्ता 

वो बेदर्दी से सर काटे 'अमीर' और मैं कहूँ उन से 
हुज़ूर आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता जनाब आहिस्ता-आहिस्ता

अमीर मीनाई

----------


## anita

वो तड़प जाए इशारा कोई ऐसा देना
उस को ख़त लिखना तो मेरा भी हवाला देना.

अपनी तस्वीर बनाओगे तो होगा एहसास
कितना दुश्वार है ख़ुद को कोई चेहरा देना.

इस क़यामत की जब उस शख़्स को आँखें दी हैं
ऐ ख़ुदा ख़्वाब भी देना तो सुनहरा देना.

अपनी तारीफ़ तो महबूब की कमज़ोरी है
अब के मिलना तो उसे एक क़सीदा देना.

है यही रस्म बड़े शहरों में वक़्त-ए-रुख़्सत
हाथ काफ़ी है हवा में यहाँ लहरा देना.

इन को क्या क़िले के अंदर की फ़ज़ाओं का पता
ये निगह-बान हैं इन को तो है पहरा देना.

पत्ते पत्ते पे नई रुत के ये लिख दें 'अज़हर'
धूप में जलते हुए जिस्मों को साया देना.

*'अज़हर' इनायती*

----------


## Aeolian

अगर यूँ ही ये दिल सताता रहेगा 
तो इक दिन मेरा जी ही जाता रहेगा 


मैं जाता हूँ दिल को तेरे पास छोड़े 
मेरी याद तुझको दिलाता रहेगा 


गली से तेरी दिल को लेके चला हूँ 
मैं पहुंचूंगा जब तक ये आता रहेगा 


कफ़स में कोई तुम से ऐ हम सफ़ीरों 
खबर कल की हमको सुनाता रहेगा 


खफा हो के ऐ 'दर्द' मर तो चला तू 
कहाँ तक गम अपना छुपाता रहेगा 


- ख्वाज़ा मीर दर्द

----------


## anita

हर शाम सँवरने का मज़ा अपनी जगह है 
हर रात बिखरने का मज़ा अपनी जगह है

खिलते हुए फूलों की मुहब्बत के सफ़र में 
काँटों से गुज़रने का मज़ा अपनी जगह है

अल्लाह बहुत रहमों-करम वाला है लेकिन 
लेकिन अल्लाह से ड़रने का मजा अपनी जगह है

*अकील नोमानी*

----------


## anita

एहसास में शिद्दत है वही, कम नहीं होती 
इक उम्र हुई, दिल की लगी कम नही होती

लगता है कहीं प्यार में थोड़ी-सी कमी थी 
और प्यार में थोड़ी-सी कमी कम नहीं होती

अक्सर ये मेरा ज़ह्न भी थक जाता है लेकिन 
रफ़्तार ख़यालों की कभी कम नहीं होती

था ज़ह्र को होंठों से लगाना ही मुनासिब 
वरना ये मेरी तश्नालबी कम नहीं होती

मैं भी तेरे इक़रार पे फूला न समाता 
तुझको भी मुझे पाके खुशी कम नहीं होती

फ़ितरत में तो दोनों की बहुत फ़र्क़ है लेकिन 
ताक़त में समंदर से नदी कम नहीं होती

*अकील नोमानी*

----------


## Aeolian

देख लेते हो मुहब्बत से, यही काफी है 
दिल धड़कता है सहूलत से, यही काफी है 


हाल दुनिया के सताए हुए कुछ लोगों का 
पूछ लेते हो शरारत से , यही काफी है 

जो भी रस्ते में गुजरता है मेरे पहलू से
देखता है तेरी निस्बत से, यही काफी है 

मुद्दतों से नहीं देखा तेरा जलवा लेकिन 
याद आ जाते हो शिद्दत से, यही काफी है 

सारी दुनिया से उलझते हैं लेकिन तेरा कहा 
मान जाते हैं शराफत से, यही काफी है 

क्या हुआ हम जो मयस्सर जो जर-ओ-माल नहीं 
काट रही है बड़ी इज़्ज़त से , यही काफी है 

आज के अहद तग़ाफ़ुल में किसी दर पे 'मुनीर'
कोई आ जाए जरूरत से, यही काफी है 

बद्र मुनीर

----------


## Toota Dil

मोँहब्बत पे उसकी बहुत ऐतबार था, जान से ज्यादा  उससे प्यार था, 

ख़ुदा ने बनाया नही,फिर कोई दूसरा, दोस्तों,इतना हसीन वो  मेरा यार था, 

चाहत का असर भी कुछ इस कदर  था, कि,दिल उसके प्यार में गुलजार था, 

फिर ज़माना हमारा दुश्मन हो गया, और  मुश्किल हमारा मिलना हो गया, 

अश्क बहते रहे,हम रोते रहे, सितम ज़माने के हम  सहते रहे, 

जुदा मुझसेँ कर दिया मेरे यार को, नज़र बुरी लगी थी,

मेरे प्यार  को, बिना उसके जीना बहुत दुश्वार था, 

अब किस्मत में बस एक इंतजार था, 

कभी  अपना भी कोई हसीं यार था,ऐ दोस्तोँ... कभी मुझकोँ भी,किसी से प्यार था  मुझकोँ भी प्यार था ..मुझकोँ आज भी प्यार है..

----------


## Striker

ना ज़मीन, ना सितारे, ना चाँद, ना रात चाहिए,
दिल मे मेरे, बसने वाला किसी दोस्त का प्यार चाहिए,

ना दुआ, ना खुदा, ना हाथों मे कोई तलवार चाहिए,
मुसीबत मे किसी एक प्यारे साथी का हाथों मे हाथ चाहिए,

कहूँ ना मै कुछ, समझ जाए वो सब कुछ,
दिल मे उस के, अपने लिए ऐसे जज़्बात चाहिए,

उस दोस्त के चोट लगने पर हम भी दो आँसू बहाने का हक़ रखें,
और हमारे उन आँसुओं को पोंछने वाला उसी का रूमाल चाहिए,

मैं तो तैयार हूँ हर तूफान को तैर कर पार करने के लिए,
बस साहिल पर इन्तज़ार करता हुआ एक सच्चा दिलदार चाहिए,

उलझ सी जाती है ज़िन्दगी की किश्ती दुनिया की बीच मँझदार मे,
इस भँवर से पार उतारने के लिए किसी के नाम की पतवार चाहिए,

अकेले कोई भी सफर काटना मुश्किल हो जाता है,
मुझे भी इस लम्बे रास्ते पर एक अदद हमसफर चाहिए,

यूँ तो 'मित्र' का तमग़ा अपने नाम के साथ लगा कर घूमता हूँ,
पर कोई, जो कहे सच्चे मन से अपना दोस्त, ऐसा एक दोस्त चाहिए!

----------


## Aeolian

अब ना बहल सकेगा दिल अब ना  दिए  जलाइए 
इश्क ओ हवास हैं सब फरेब आप से क्या छुपायिये 


उसने कहा कि याद है रंग तुलू ए इश्क के 
मैंने कहा कि छोड़िये, अब उनको भूल जाइए 


कैसे नफीस थे मकां, साफ़ था कितना आस्मां 
मैंने कहा कि वो समां, आज कहाँ से लाईये 


कुछ तो सुराग मिल सके मौसम ए दर्द हिज्र का  
संग ए जमाल ए यार पर नक्श कोई बनाइये 


कोई शरर नहीं बचा पिछले बरस की राह में 
हम-नफ्शा-ए-शोला खू आग नहीं जलाइए

----------


## anita

जब से गई है छोड़कर आवारगी मुझे 
मैं ज़िंदगी को ढूंढता हूँ ज़िंदगी मुझे 

कितने दरीचे ख़्वाबों के इक साथ खुल गए 
क्या जाने किसने दूर से आवाज़ दी मुझे 

पूछूँ मिले जो याद तिरी राह में कहीं 
सब्रो सुकूँ के साथ कहाँ ले गई मुझे 

लगता है अब के उस ने भुला ही दिया 'निज़ाम'
अब के बरस तो आई नहीं याद भी मुझे




शीन काफ निजाम" उर्फ़ "शिव कुमार निजाम

----------


## anita

निगाहों पर निगाहबानी बहुत है
नवाज़िश ज़िल्ले सुब्हानी बहुत है

यहाँ ऐसे ही हम कब बैठ जाते
तिरे कूचे में वीरानी बहुत है

अभी क़स्दे सफ़र का क़िस्सा कैसा
अभी राहों में आसानी बहुत है

तिरी आँखें ख़ुदा महफूज़ रक्खे
तिरी आँखों में हैरानी बहुत है

मुबारक उन को सुल्तानी अदब की
मुझे तो उस की दरबानी बहुत है


शीन काफ निजाम" उर्फ़ "शिव कुमार निजाम

----------


## anita

अब कोई दोस्त नया क्या करना
भर गया ज़ख्म हरा क्या करना

उस से अब ज़िक्रे-वफ़ा क्या करना
हौसला हार गया क्या करना

वो भी दुश्मन तो नहीं है अपना
अपने ही हक में दुआ क्या करना

याद जो आये भुलाते रहना
अब हमें इस के सिवा क्या करना

शोर कितना था सुनाता किस को
और अब शोर बपा क्या करना

जिस को मुँह का भी कहा याद नहीं
उस के हाथों का लिखा क्या करना

जब तू ही मिल न सका मुझ को 'निज़ाम'
मिल गई खल्क़े ख़ुदा क्या करना


शीन काफ निजाम" उर्फ़ "शिव कुमार निजाम

----------


## anita

कभी जंगल, कभी सहरा, कभी दरिया लिक्खा
अब कहाँ याद कि हमने तुझे क्या-क्या लिक्खा

शहर भी लिक्खा, मकाँ लिक्खा, मुहल्ला लिक्खा
हम कहाँ के थे मगर उसने कहाँ का लिक्खा

दिन के माथे पे तो सूरज ही लिक्खा था तूने
रात की पलकों पे किसने ये अँधेरा लिक्खा

सुन लिया होगा हवाओं में बिखर जाता है
इसलिए बच्चे ने कागज़ पे घरौंदा लिक्खा

क्या ख़बर उसको लगे कैसा कि अब के हमने
अपने इक ख़त में उसे दोस्त पुराना लिक्खा

अपने अफ़साने की शोहरत उसे मंज़ूर न थी
उसने किरदार बदल कर मिरा क़िस्सा लिक्खा

हम ने कब शेर कहे, हम से कहाँ शेर हुए
मर्सिया एक फ़क़त अपनी सदी का लिक्खा



शीन काफ निजाम" उर्फ़ "शिव कुमार निजाम

----------


## anita

कड़वे ख़्वाब ग़रीबों के
मीठी नींद अमीरों की


रात गये तेरी यादें
जैसे बारिश तीरों की


मुझसे बातें करती है
ख़ामोशी तस्वीरों की

नासिर काज़मी

----------


## Aeolian

दिल अज़ब गुम्बद कि जिसमे इक कबूतर भी नहीं 
इतना वीरान तो मुर्दों का मुकद्दर भी नहीं 

दबती जाती हैं मिट्टी में बदन की कश्तियाँ 
देखने में ये ज़मीं कोई समंदर भी नहीं 

जितने हंगामे थे, सूखी टहनियों से झर गए
पेड़ पर फल नहीं आँगन में पत्थर भी नहीं 


खुश्क टहनी पर परिंदा है कि पत्ता है 'अदीम'
इतना प्यार तो किसी दुल्हन का ज़ेवर भी नहीं 

adeem hashmi

----------


## anita

बाद मुद्दत उसे देखा, लोगों
वो ज़रा भी नहीं बदला, लोगों

खुश न था मुझसे बिछड़ कर वो भी
उसके चेहरे पे लिखा था लोगों

उसकी आँखें भी कहे देती थीं
रात भर वो भी न सोया, लोगों

अजनबी बन के जो गुजरा है अभी
था किसी वक़्त में अपना, लोगों

दोस्त तो खैर, कोई किस का है
उसने दुश्मन भी न समझा, लोगों

रात वो दर्द मेरे दिल में उठा
सुबह तक चैन न आया, लोगों



परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

वो रुत भी आई कि मैं फूल की सहेली हुई 
महक में चम्पाकली रूप में चमेली हुई 

मैं सर्द रात की बरखा से क्यूँ न प्यार करूँ 
ये रुत तो है मिरे बचपन के साथ खेली हुई 

ज़मीन पे पाँव नहीं पड़ रहे तकब्बुर से 
निगार ए गम कोई दुल्हन नयी नवेली हुई 

वो चाँद बन के मिरे साथ साथ चलता रहा 
मैं उसके हिज्र की रातों में कब अकेली हुई 

जो हर्फ़ ए सादा की सूरत हमेशा लिक्खी गई 
वो लड़की किस तरह तेरे लिए पहेली हुई

परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

चारागर हार गया हो जैसे
अब तो मरना ही दवा हो जैसे

मुझसे बिछड़ा था वो पहले भी मगर
अब के ये ज़ख्म नया हो जैसे

मेरे माथे पे तेरे प्यार का हाथ
रूह पर दस्त ए सबा हो जैसे

यूँ बहुत हँस के मिला था लेकिन
दिल ही दिल में वो ख़फ़ा हो जैसे

सर छुपाएँ तो बदन खुलता है
ज़ीस्त मुफ़लिस की रिदा हो जैसे

परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

टूटी है मेरी नींद मगर तुमको इससे क्या
बजते रहें हवाओं से दर, तुमको इससे क्या


तुम मौज-मौज[1] मिसल-ए-सबा[2] घूमते फिरो
कट जाएँ मेरी सोच के पर, तुमको इससे क्या


औरों के हाथ थामो उन्हें रास्ता दिखाओ
मैं भूल जाऊँ अपना ही घर, तुमको इससे क्या


अब्र-ए-गुरेज़-पा को बरसने से क्या गरज़
सीपी में बन न पाए गुहर[3] , तुमको इससे क्या


तुमने तो थक के दश्त में ख़ेमे लगा दिए
तन्हा कटे किसी का सफ़र, तुमको इससे क्या

परवीन शाकिर


१. लहर-लहर पर
२.  हवा की भाँति
 ३. मोती

----------


## anita

चेहरा मेरा था निगाहें उसकी 
ख़ामोशी में भी वो बातें उसकी 

मेरे चेहरे पे ग़ज़ल लिखती गई
शेर कहती हुई आँखें उसकी 

शोख लम्हों का पता देने लगी 
तेज़ होती हुई साँसें उसकी 

ऐसे मौसम भी गुज़ारे हमने 
सुबहें जब अपनी थीं शामें उसकी 

ध्यान में उसके ये आलम था कभी 
आँख महताब की यादें उसकी

परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

चाँद उस देस में निकला कि नहीं
जाने वो आज भी सोया कि नहीं

भीड़ में खोया हुआ बच्चा था 
उसने खुद को अभी ढूँढा कि नहीं 

मुझको तकमील समझने वाला 
अपने मैयार में बदला कि नहीं 

गुनगुनाते हुए लम्हों में उसे 
ध्यान मेरा कभी आया कि नहीं 

बंद कमरे में कभी मेरी तरह 
शाम के वक़्त वो रोया कि नहीं

परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

किसी की खोज में फिर खो गया कौन
गली में रोते-रोते सो गया कौन


बड़ी मुद्दत से तन्हा थे मिरे दुःख
ख़ुदाया मेरे आँसू रो गया कौन


जला आई थी मैं तो आस्तीं तक 
लहू से मेरा दामन धो गया कौन


जिधर देखूँ खड़ी है फ़स्ल-ए-गिरिया[1]
मिरे शहरों में आँसू बो गया कौन


अभी तक भाईयों में दुश्मनी थी
ये माँ के ख़ूँ[2] का प्यासा हो गया कौन


परवीन शाकिर


१. रुदन की पैदावार
२.  रक्त

----------


## anita

ज़रा सा पास आओ तो , नज़र को भी नज़र आए
है कितनी रात यह काली, कहीं बिजली चमक जाए

मुहब्बत है अगर सच्ची, तो उसको नाम क्या देना
जिधर भी सांस लोगे तुम, हवा ख़ुशबू सी महकाए

लिखेगें नाम अपना हम, समुंदर की यूं लहरो पे
न आँधी ही, तूफाँ कोई, न बारिश ही मिटा पाए

किसी शायर के अच्छे शेर पे, जब दाद मिलती है
कली सिमटी हुई जैसे, चमन में फ़ूल बन जाए

मना लेंगे तुम्हे"आज़र",ख़फ़ा किस बात से हो तुम
सुना है जब तलक है जाँ, न होते हैं जुदा साए

*पुरुषोत्तम अब्बी "आज़र"*

----------


## anita

समझेगा कौन हमको इतना ज़रा बता दो
किस बात पे हैरां हो इतना ज़रा बता दो


देखा है जब से तुमको दिल तुम पे आ गया है
जाएं तो किस जहां को इतना ज़रा बता दो


हमसे ख़फ़ा न होंगे वादा किया था तुमने
ख़ामोश क्यूं हुए हो इतना ज़रा बता दो


कहना है जितना आसां मुश्किल है क्य़ूं निभाना
हम पूछते हैं तुमको इतना ज़रा बता दो


ख़ामोश हैं निगाहें गुमसुम सी क्यूं तुम्हारी
"आज़र" ज़रा सा ठहरो, इतना ज़रा बता दो

*पुरुषोत्तम अब्बी "आज़र"*

----------


## anita

किसको फुर्सत है दुनिया में कौन बुलाने आएगा
बात -बात पे रुठोगे तो कौन मनाने आएगा 

जब भी मैं आवाज़ हूँ देता आनाकानी करते हो
मेरे बाद बता दो तुमको कौन बुलाने आएगा 

गंगा जी को माँ कहते सब जल भी गंदा करते हैं
पाप धुलेंगे कैसे यारो कौन नहाने आएगा 

इस बस्ती को छोड़ चला मैं तू जाने और तेरा काम
सांकल तेरे दरवाज़े की कौन बजाने आएगा 

इन अंधियारी गलियों को इक मैं ही रौशन करता था
दिन ढलते ही दीपक "आज़र" कौन जलाने आएगा

*पुरुषोत्तम अब्बी "आज़र"*

----------


## anita

किस कदर तंग है ज़माना कि फ़ुरसत ही नहीं
वो समझते हैं हमें उनसे मुहब्बत ही नहीं

दोपहर सख्त है, सूरज से ठनी है मेरी
ऐसे हालात में आराम की सूरत ही नहीं

शाम से पहले पहुँचना है उफ़ुक तक मुझ को
मुड़ के देखूँ कभी इतनी मुझे मुहलत ही नही

ज़ोर दुनिया का दिलों पर है हमेशा तारी
कैसी दुनिया है, दिलों की कोई क़ीमत ही नहीं

कोई खफ़गी तो ज़रूरी है तगाफ़ुल के लिए
अज़नबी हूँ मैं उन्हे मुझसे शिकायत ही नहीं

देखा कुछ और था महफ़िल में बयाँ और करूँ
ये न होगा कभी,ऎसी मेरी फ़ितरत ही नहीं

यूँ तो बनते भी है कानून यहाँ रोज़ नए
न्याय मुफ़्लिस को मिले ऎसी हुकूमत ही नहीं

उम्र का क्या है "यक़ीन" आज ही दे जाए फ़रेब
कल के वादों की फ़िर ऎसे में हक़ीक़त ही नहीं

*पुरुषोत्तम 'यक़ीन'*

----------


## anita

बात दिल खोल के आपस में अगर हो जाती
हम अंधेरों से उबर जाते सहर हो जाती

कौन हैं गैर अगर इतना समझ लेते तुम
हम तुम्हारे हैं तुम्हें ये भी ख़बर हो जाती

सुल्ह की फ़िर निकल आती कोई सूरत भी ज़रूर
काश इस सम्त कभी उन की नज़र हो जाती

फ़िर न करते वो कभी मुझ को दिवानों में शुमार
दिल हालत जो इधर है वो उधर हो जाती

राहतें मैं भी मंगा लेता मियाँ दिल्ली से
किसी मंत्री से मेरी बात अगर हो जाती

प्यार के फ़ूल नहीं होते जो गुलशन में 'यकीन'
ज़िंदगी जैसे कोई सूखा शजर हो जाती

*पुरुषोत्तम 'यक़ीन'*

----------


## anita

हम धुएँ में जब ज़रा उतरे, धुआँ खुलने लगा ।
राख में मलबा कुरेदा तो मकाँ खुलने लगा ।

जैसे-जैसे उस तआल्लुक़ का गुमाँ खुलने लगा,
क्या नहीं था और क्या था दरमियाँ खुलने लगा ।

हमने तो उसके इक आँसू को ज़रा खोला था बस,
फिर तो अपने आप ही वो बेज़ुबाँ खुलने लगा ।

नाउमीदी, अश्क़, तनहाई, उदासी, हसरतें,
रफ़्ता-रफ़्ता ज़िन्दगी का हर निशाँ खुलने लगा ।

हमने जब छोड़ा उसे दैरो-हरम में ढूँढ़ना,
बन्द पलकों में हमारी लामकाँ खुलने लगा ।

हमने अपनी ज़ात से बाहर रखा पहला क़दम,
और हमारे सामने सारा जहाँ खुलने लगा ।

जैसे-जैसे दोस्तों से दोस्ती गहरी हुई,
पीठ के हर ज़ख्म का इक-इक निशाँ खुलने लगा ।

उम्र ढलने पर समझ में ज़िन्दगी आने लगी,
जब सिमटने लग गए पर, आसमाँ खुलने लगा ।

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

ये जो ज़िन्दगी की किताब है ये किताब भी क्या किताब है| 
कहीं इक हसीन सा ख़्वाब है कहीं जान-लेवा अज़ाब है| 
[अज़ाब=दुखदाई वस्तु/वेदना] 

कहीं छाँव है कहीं धूप है कहीं और ही कोई रूप है,
कई चेहरे इस में छुपे हुए इक अजीब सी ये नक़ाब है|

कहीं खो दिया कहीं पा लिया कहीं रो लिया कहीं गा लिया, 
कहीं छीन लेती है हर ख़ुशी कहीं मेहरबान बेहिसाब है|

कहीं आँसुओं की है दास्ताँ कहीं मुस्कुराहटों का बयाँ, 
कहीं बर्क़तों की है बारिशें कहीं तिश्नगी बेहिसाब है| 
[बयाँ=बताना या कहना; बर्क़त=समृद्धि; तिश्नगी=प्यास]

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

मेरे ख़ुदा मैं अपने ख़यालों को क्या करूँ
अंधों के इस नगर में उजालों को क्या करूँ

चलना ही है मुझे मेरी मंज़िल है मीलों दूर
मुश्किल ये है कि पाँवों के छालों को क्या करूँ

दिल ही बहुत है मेरा इबादत के वास्ते
मस्जिद को क्या करूँ मैं शिवालों को क्या करूँ

मैं जानता हूँ सोचना अब एक जुर्म है
लेकिन मैं दिल में उठते सवालों को क्या करूँ

जब दोस्तों की दोस्ती है सामने मेरे
दुनिया में दुश्मनी की मिसालों को क्या करूँ 

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

शाम को जिस वक़्त ख़ाली हाथ घर जाता हूँ मैं
मुस्कुरा देते हैं बच्चे और मर जाता हूँ मैं

जानता हूँ रेत पर वो चिलचिलाती धूप है
जाने किस उम्मीद में फिर भी उधर जाता हूँ मैं

सारी दुनिया से अकेले जूझ लेता हूँ कभी
और कभी अपने ही साये से भी डर जाता हूँ मैं

ज़िन्दगी जब मुझसे मज़बूती की रखती है उमीद
फ़ैसले की उस घड़ी में क्यूँ बिखर जाता हूँ मैं

आपके रस्ते हैं आसाँ, आपकी मंजिल क़रीब
ये डगर कुछ और ही है जिस डगर जाता हूँ मैं 

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

जब तलक ये ज़िन्दगी बाक़ी रहेगी
ज़िन्दगी में तिशनगी बाक़ी रहेगी

सूख जाएंगे जहाँ के सारे दरिया
आँसुओं की ये नदी बाक़ी रहेगी

मेह्रबाँ जब तक हवायें हैं तभी तक
इस दिए में रोशनी बाक़ी रहेगी

कौन दुनिया में मुकम्मल हो सका है
कुछ न कुछ सब में कमी बाक़ी रहेगी

आज का दिन चैन से गुज़रा, मैं खुश हूँ
जाने कब तक ये ख़ुशी बाक़ी रहेगी

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

यूँ देखिये तो आंधी में बस इक शजर गया
लेकिन न जाने कितने परिन्दों का घर गया

जैसे ग़लत पते पे चला आए कोई शख़्स
सुख ऐसे मेरे दर पे रुका और गुज़र गया

मैं ही सबब था अबके भी अपनी शिकस्त का
इल्ज़ाम अबकी बार भी क़िस्मत के सर गया

अर्से से दिल ने की नहीं सच बोलने की ज़िद
हैरान हूँ मैं कैसे ये बच्चा सुधर गया

उनसे सुहानी शाम का चर्चा न कीजिए
जिनके सरों पे धूप का मौसम ठहर गया

जीने की कोशिशों के नतीज़े में बारहा
महसूस ये हुआ कि मैं कुछ और मर गया

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

ज़ुबां ख़ामोश है डर बोलते हैं
अब इस बस्ती में ख़ंजर बोलते हैं

मेरी परवाज़ की सारी कहानी
मेरे टूटे हुए पर बोलते हैं

सराये है जिसे नादां मुसाफ़िर
कभी दुनिया कभी घर बोलते हैं

तेरे हमराह मंज़िल तक चलेंगे
मेरी राहों के पत्थर बोलते हैं

नया इक हादिसा होने को है फिर
कुछ ऐसा ही ये मंज़र बोलते हैं

मेरे ये दोस्त मुझसे झूठ भी अब
मेरे ही सर को छूकर बोलते हैं

राजेश रेड्डी

----------


## anita

जो भी कुछ अच्छा बुरा होना है जल्दी हो जाए
शहर जागे या मिरी नींद ही गहरी हो जाए

यार उकताए हुए रहते हैं ऐसा कर लूँ
आज की शाम कोई झूठी कहानी हो जाए

यूँ भी हो जाए कि बरता हुआ रस्ता न मिले
कोई शब लौट के घर जाना ज़रूरी हो जाए

याद आए तो बदलने लगे घर की सूरत
ताक़ में जलती हुई रात पुरानी हो जाए

हम से क्या पूछते हो शहर के बार में ‘रज़ा’
बस कोई भीड़ जो गूँगी कभी बहरी हो जाए

*रउफ़ 'रज़ा'*

----------


## anita

उस का ख़याल आते ही मंज़र बदल गया
मतला सुना रहा था कि मक़्ता फिसल गया

बाज़ी लगी हुई थी उरूज ओ ज़वाल की 
मैं आसमाँ-मिज़ाज़ ज़मीं पर मचल गया

चारों तरफ उदास सफेदी बिखर गई
वो आदमी तो शहर का मंज़र बदल गया

तुम ने जमालियत बहुत देर से पढ़ी
पत्थर से दिल लगाने का मौक़ा निकल गया

सारा मिज़ाज नूर था सारा ख़याल नूर
और इस के बा-वजूद शरारे उगल गया

*रउफ़ 'रज़ा'*

----------


## anita

तुम भी इस सूखते तालाब का चेहरा देखो
और फिर मेरी तरह ख़्वाब में दरिया देखो

अब ये पथराई हुई आँखें लिए फिरते रहो
मैं ने कब तुम से कहा था मुझे इतना देखो

रौशनी अपनी तरफ़ आती हुई लगती है
तुम किसी रोज़ मिरे शहर का चेहरा देखो

हज़रत-ए-ख़िज्र तो इस राह में मिलने से रहे
मेरी मानो तो किसी पेड़ का साया देखो

लोग मसरूफ हैं मौसम की ख़रीदारी में
घर चले जाओ ‘रज़ा’ भाव ग़ज़ल का देखो

*रउफ़ 'रज़ा'*

----------


## anita

रौशनी होने लगी है मुझ में
कोई शय टूट रही है मुझ में

मेरे चेहरे से अयाँ कुछ भी नहीं
ये कमी है तो कमी है मुझ में

बात ये है कि बयाँ कैसे करूँ
एक औरत भी छुपी है मुझ में

अब किसी हाथ में पत्थर भी नहीं
और इक नेकी बची है मुझ में

भीगे ल़फ़्जों की ज़रूरत क्या थी
ऐसी क्या आग लगी है मुझ में

*रउफ़ 'रज़ा'*

----------


## anita

अभी से मत कहो दिल का ख़लल जावे तो बेहतर है
ये राह-ए-इश्क़ है यहाँ दम निकल जावे तो बेहतर है

लहू आँखों से बदले अश्क के तो हो गया जारी
रही है जान बाक़ी ये भी गल जावे तो बेहतर है

शिकस्ता दिल का तो अहवाल पहूँचे ऐ ‘सुरूर’ उस तक
ये शीशा ताक़-ए-उल्फ़त से फिसल जावे तो बेहतर है

*रजब अली बेग 'सुरूर'*

----------


## anita

ये ज़माना कहीं मुझ से न चुरा ले मुझ को
कोई इस आलम-ए-दहशत से बचा ले मुझ को

मैं इसी ख़ाक से निकलूँगा शरारा बन कर
लोग तो कर गए मिट्टी के हवाले मुझ को

कोई जुगनू कोई तारा न उजाला देगा
राह दिखलाँएगे ये पाँव के छाले मुझ को

उन चराग़ों में नहीं हूँ कि जो बुझ जाते हैं
जिस का जी चाहे हवाओं में जला ले मुझ को

दर्द की आँच बढ़ेगी तो पिघल जाऊँगा
अपने आँचल में कोई आ के छुपा ले मुझ को

इस क़दर मैं ने सुलगते हुए घर देखे हैं
अब तो चुभने लगे आँखों में उजाले मुझे को

तजि़्करा मेरा किताबों में रहेगा ‘कामिल’
भूल जाएँगे मिरे चाहने वाले मुझ को

*कामिल बहज़ादी*

----------


## Aeolian

अज़नबी खौफ फ़िज़ाओं में बसा हो जैसे 
शहर का शहर ही आसेबज़दा हो जैसे 


रात के पिछले पहर आती हैं आवाज़े सी 
दूर सहरा में कोई चीख रहा हो जैसे 


दर-ओ-दीवार पे छायी है उदासी ऐसे 
हर घर से जनाजा सा उठा हो जैसे  


मुस्कुराता हूँ, पा-ए-खातिर-ए-एहबाब मगर 
दुःख तो चेहरे की लकीरों पे सजा हो जैसे 


अब अगर डूब भी गया तो मारूंगा न "कमाल"
बहते पानी में मेरा नाम लिखा हो जैसे 


-अहमद कमाल

----------


## anita

क़दम क़दम न मुझे पूछ एक ताज़ा सवाल
उदास रात के सीने पे और बोझ न डाल

उसी के ज़िक्र से हम शहर में हुए बदनाम
वो एक शख़्स कि जिस से हमारी बोल न चाल

बिछड़ गया न वो आख़िर अधूरी बात लिए
मैं उस से कहता रहा रोज़ रोज़ बात न टाल

सितमगरी की नई रस्म ढूँढ ली उस ने
हमारे सामने देता है दूसरों की मिसाल

मिरे ख़याल में चाबुक पसंद था वो जिस्म
ये कैसी भूल हुई खींच ली न उस की खाल

कभी जो बैठ गए जा के दो घड़ी उस पास
‘नज़र’ जी धुल गया बरसों का जी से हुज़्न ओ मलाल

*प्रेम कुमार नज़र*

----------


## Kamal Ji

तुमको अपनी नादानी पर
जीवन भर पछताना होगा!

मैं तो मन को समझा लूंगा
यह सोच कि पूजा था पत्थर--
पर तुम अपने रूठे मन को
बोलो तो, क्या उत्तर दोगी ?
नत शिर चुप रह जाना होगा!
जीवन भर पछताना होगा!

मुझको जीवन के शत संघर्षों में
रत रह कर लड़ना है ;
तुमको भविष्य की क्या चिन्ता,
केवल अतीत ही पढ़ना है!
बीता दुख दोहराना होगा!
जीवन भर पछताना होगा!

गीतकार शैलेन्द्र जी द्वारा 1946 में रचित

----------


## Kamal Ji

क्रान्ति के लिए जली मशाल
क्रान्ति के लिए उठे क़दम !

भूख के विरुद्ध भात के लिए
रात के विरुद्ध प्रात के लिए
मेहनती ग़रीब जाति के लिए
हम लड़ेंगे, हमने ली कसम !

छिन रही हैं आदमी की रोटियाँ
बिक रही हैं आदमी की बोटियाँ
किन्तु सेठ भर रहे हैं कोठियाँ
लूट का यह राज हो ख़तम !

तय है जय मजूर की, किसान की
देश की, जहान की, अवाम की
ख़ून से रंगे हुए निशान की
लिख रही है मार्क्स की क़लम !

गीतकार शैलेन्द्र जी द्वारा रचित

----------


## Kamal Ji

आओ साथ हमारे, आओ, आओ साथ हमारे
हैं ये गीत तुम्हारे, आओ, गाओ साथ हमारे
आओ, आओ साथ हमारे

ऐ अन्धी गलियों में बसने वालो
हर पल जीवन की चक्की में पिसने वालो
आओ, आओ साथ हमारे

डर किसका अब गोली अपना रुख बदलेगी
दुश्मन को पहचान चुकी है बदला लेगी
राह ने देखो, टूट पड़ो, तूफ़ान बन जाओ
आओ, आओ साथ हमारे

गीतकार शैलेन्द्र जी द्वारा रचित

----------


## sajan love

मेरी गैरहाजरी मे भी मेरे सुत्र को संभालने के लिये आप मित्रो का हार्दिक आभार

----------


## Aeolian

ज़ख्म क्या क्या न ज़िंदगी से मिले 
ख्वाब पलकों से बेरुखी से मिले 
आप को मिल गए हैं किस्मत से 
हम ज़माने में कब किसी से मिले 
ऐसे खुशबु से मिल रहा है गुलाब 
जिस तरह से रात रोशनी से मिले 
हम फकीरों से दोस्ती है मगर 
उससे कहना कि सादगी से मिले 
दिल में रखते हैं ऐतिहात से हम 
ज़ख्म जो जो भी जिस किसी से मिले 
ज़िंदगी से गले मिले तो लगा 
अज़नबी जैसे अज़नबी से मिले 
उसके सीने में दिल नहीं है "बतूल"
हमने सोचा था आदमी से मिले 
- फ़ाख़िरा  बतूल नकवी

----------


## Kamal Ji

> मेरी गैरहाजरी मे भी मेरे सुत्र को संभालने के लिये आप मित्रो का हार्दिक आभार


आइये साजन जी आपका मंच पर आना सुखद लगा.
कृपया आप अपने अपने बहुमूल्य समय में से 
इस मंच की ओर भी समय निकाला कीजिये.

----------


## Kamal Ji

तुझको सोचा तो खो गईं आँखें
दिल का आईना हो गईं आँखें

ख़त का पढ़ना भी हो गया मुश्किल
सारा काग़ज़ भिगो गईं आँखें

कितना गहरा है इश्क़ का दरिया
उसकी तह में डुबो गईं आँखें

कोई जुगनू नहीं तसव्वुर का
कितनी वीरान हो गईं आँखें

दो दिलों को नज़र के धागे से
इक लड़ी में पिरो गईं आँखें

रात कितनी उदास बैठी है
चाँद निकला तो सो गईं आँखें

'नक़्श' आबाद क्या हुए सपने
और बरबाद हो गईं आँखें


नक्श लायलपुरी.

----------


## sajan love

> आइये साजन जी आपका मंच पर आना सुखद लगा.
> कृपया आप अपने अपने बहुमूल्य समय में से 
> इस मंच की ओर भी समय निकाला कीजिये.


जी मित्र
प्रयत्न करुंगा ज्यादा से ज्यादा समय मंच को
 दे सकू

----------


## anita

ये राज़ है मेरी ज़िंदगी का 
पहने हुए हूँ कफ़न खुदी का 

फिर नश्तर-ए-गम से छेड़ते हैं 
इक तर्ज़ है ये भी दिल दही का 

ओ लफ्ज़-ओ-बयाँ में छुपाने वाले 
अब क़स्द है और खामोशी का 

मारना तो है इब्तदा की इक बात 
जीना है कमाल मुंतही का 

हाँ सीना गुलों की तरह कर चाक 
दे मार के सबूत ज़िंदगी का

*असग़र गोण्डवी*

----------


## sajan love

सूरज पर प्रतिबंध अनेकों
सूरज पर प्रतिबंध अनेकों
और भरोसा रातों पर
नयन हमारे सीख रहे हैं
हॅसना झूठी बातों पर

हमने जीवन की चौसर पर
दॉव लगाए ऑसू वाले
कुछ लोगों ने हर पल, हर दिन
मौके देखे बदले पाले
हम शंकित सच पा अपने,
वे मुग्*ध स्*वयं की घातों पर
नयन हमारे सीख रहे हैं
हॅसना झूठी बातों पर

हम तक आकर लौट गई हैं
मौसम की बेशर्म क़पाऐं
हमने सेहरे के संग बॉधी
अपनी सब मासूम खताऐं
हमने कभी न रखा स्*वयं को
अवसर के अनुपातों पर
नयन हमारे सीख रहे हैं
हॅंसना झूठी बातों पर


-डॉ0 कुमार विश्*वास (Dr Kumar Viswash)

----------


## sajan love

बीमार को मरज की दवा देनी चाहिये
बीमार को मरज की दवा देनी चाहिये
में पीना चाहता हूं पिला देनी चाहिये
अल्लाह बरकतों से नवाजेगा इश्क में
है जितनी पूंजी पास लगा देनी चाहिये
में ताज हूं तो ताज को सर पर सजायें लोग

में खाक हूं तो खाक उड़ा देनी चाहिये

कभी दिमाक कभी दिल कभी नजर में रहो
ये सब तुम्हारे ही घर है किसी भी घर में रहो

-साभार राहत इन्*दौरी साहब

----------


## sajan love

बीमार को मरज की दवा देनी चाहिये
बीमार को मरज की दवा देनी चाहिये
में पीना चाहता हूं पिला देनी चाहिये
अल्लाह बरकतों से नवाजेगा इश्क में
है जितनी पूंजी पास लगा देनी चाहिये
में ताज हूं तो ताज को सर पर सजायें लोग

में खाक हूं तो खाक उड़ा देनी चाहिये

कभी दिमाक कभी दिल कभी नजर में रहो
ये सब तुम्हारे ही घर है किसी भी घर में रहो

-साभार राहत इन्*दौरी साहब

----------


## sajan love

चलो इश्क करें......
आज हम दोंनों को फुर्सत है चलो इश्क करें
इश्क दोंनों की जरूरत है चलो इश्क करें
इसमें नुकसान का खतरा ही नहीं रहता है
ये मुनाफे की फिजारत है चलो इश्क करे
आप हिन्दु में मुसलमान ये ईसाई वो सिख

यार छोड़ो ये सियासत है चलो इश्क करें......

जाके ये कह दे कोई शोलों से चिंगारी से
फूल इस बार खिले है बड़ी तैयारी से
वादशाहों से भी फेंके हुये सिक्के न लिये
हमने खैरात भी मांगी है तो खुददारी से 

- साभार राहत इन्*दौरी साहब

----------


## sajan love

समन्दरों के सफर में हवा चलाता है


समन्दरों के सफर में हवा चलाता है
जहाज खुद नहीं चलते खुदा चलाता है

तुझे खबर नहीं मेले में घूमने वाले
तेरी दुकान कोई दूसरा चलाता है

ये लोग पांव नहीं जहन से अपाहिज है
उधर चलेंगे जिधर रहनुमा चलाता है

हम अपने वूढे चिरागों पे खूब इतराये

और उसको भूल गये जो हवा चलाता है

-साभार राहत इन्*दौरी साहब

----------


## anita

वो जो आए हयात याद आई
भूली बिसरी सी बात याद आई

कि हाल-ए-दिल उनसे कहके जब लौटे
उनसे कहने की बात याद आई

आपने दिन बना दिया था जिसे
ज़िन्दगी भर वो रात याद आई

तेरे दर से उठे ही थे कि हमें 
तंगी-ए-कायनात याद आई

*ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी*

----------


## anita

*एक पल में एक सदी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
दो दिन की ज़िन्दगी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
भूले हैं रफ़्ता-रफ़्ता उन्हें मुद्दतों में हम
किश्तों में ख़ुदकुशी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
आगाज़े-आशिक़ी का मज़ा आप जानिए
अंजामे-आशिक़ी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
जलते दीयों में जलते घरों जैसी लौ कहाँ
सरकार रोशनी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
वो जान ही गए कि हमें उनसे प्यार है
आँखों की मुख़बिरी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
हँसने का शौक़ हमको भी था आप की तरह
हँसिए मगर हँसी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
हम तौबा करके मर गए क़ब्ले-अज़ल “ख़ुमार”
तौहीन-ए-मयकशी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिये

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी
*

----------


## anita

वो खफा है तो कोई बात नहीं
इश्क मोहताज-ए-इल्त्फाक नहीं 

दिल बुझा हो अगर तो दिन भी है रात नहीं
दिन हो रोशन तो रात रात नहीं

दिल-ए-साकी मैं तोड़ू-ए-वाइल
जा मुझे ख्वाइश-ए-नजात नहीं 

ऐसी भूली है कायनात मुझे
जैसे मैं जिस्ब-ए-कायनात नहीं

पीर की बस्ती जा रही है मगर 
सबको ये वहम है कि रात नहीं

मेरे लायक नहीं हयात "ख़ुमार"
और मैं लायक-ए-हयात नहीं

*ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी*

----------


## anita

वो सवा याद आये भुलाने के बाद 
जिंदगी बढ़ गई ज़हर खाने के बाद 

दिल सुलगता रहा आशियाने के बाद 
आग ठंडी हुई इक ज़माने के बाद 

रौशनी के लिए घर जलाना पडा 
कैसी ज़ुल्मत बढ़ी तेरे जाने के बाद 

जब न कुछ बन पड़ा अर्जे-ग़म का जबाब 
वो खफ़ा हो गए मुस्कुराने के बाद 

दुश्मनों से पशेमान होना पड़ा है 
दोस्तों का खुलूस आज़माने के बाद 

बख़्श दे या रब अहले-हवस को बहिश्त 
मुझ को क्या चाहिए तुम को पाने के बाद 

कैसे-कैसे गिले याद आए "खुमार" 
उन के आने से क़ब्ल उन के जाने के बाद

*ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी*

----------


## anita

*ऐ मौत उन्हें भुलाए ज़माने गुज़र गए
आ जा कि ज़हर खाए ज़माने गुज़र गए
ओ जाने वाले! आ कि तेरे इंतज़ार में
रस्ते को घर बनाए ज़माने गुज़र गए
ग़म है न अब ख़ुशी है न उम्मीद है न यास
सब से नजात पाए ज़माने गुज़र गए
क्या लायक़-ए-सितम भी नहीं अब मैं दोस्तों
पत्थर भी घर में आए ज़माने गुज़र गए
जाने-बहार फूल नहीं आदमी हूँ मैं
आ जा कि मुस्कुराए ज़माने गुज़र गए
क्या-क्या तवक्कोअत थी आहों से ऐ ‘ख़ुमार’
यह तीर भी चलाए ज़माने गुज़र गए


ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी
*

----------


## anita

*हुस्न जब मेहरबाँ हो तो क्या कीजिए
इश्क़ की मग़फ़िरत की दुआ कीजिए
इस सलीक़े से उनसे गिला कीजिए
जब गिला कीजिए, हँस दिया कीजिए
दूसरों पर अगर तबसिरा कीजिए
सामने आईना रख लिया कीजिए
आप सुख से हैं तर्के-तआल्लुक़ के बाद
इतनी जल्दी न ये फ़ैसला कीजिए
कोई धोखा न खा जाए मेरी तरह
ऐसे खुल के न सबसे मिला कीजिए
अक्ल-ओ-दिल अपनी अपनी कहें जब ‘खुमार’
अक्ल की सुनिए, दिल का कहा कीजिये

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी


*

----------


## anita

*हाले-ग़म उन को सुनाते जाइए
शर्त ये है मुस्कुराते जाइए
आप को जाते न देखा जाएगा
शम्मअ को पहले बुझाते जाइए
शुक्रिया लुत्फ़े-मुसलसल का मगर
गाहे-गाहे दिल दुखाते जाइए
दुश्मनों से प्यार होता जाएगा
दोस्तों को आज़माते जाइए
रोशनी महदूद हो जिनकी ‘ख़ुमार’
उन चराग़ों को बुझाते जाइए

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी
*

----------


## anita

*ये मिसरा नहीं है वज़ीफा मेरा है
खुदा है मुहब्बत, मुहब्बत खुदा है
कहूँ किस तरह में कि वो बेवफा है
मुझे उसकी मजबूरियों का पता है
हवा को बहुत सरकशी का नशा है
मगर ये न भूले दिया भी दिया है
मैं उससे ज़िदा हूँ, वो मुझ से ज़ुदा है
मुहब्बत के मारो का बज़्ल-ए-खुदा है
नज़र में है जलते मकानो मंज़र
चमकते है जुगनू तो दिल काँपता है
उन्हे भूलना या उन्हे याद करना
वो बिछड़े है जब से यही मशगला है
गुज़रता है हर शक्स चेहरा छुपाए
कोई राह में आईना रख गया है
कहाँ तू “खुमार” और कहाँ कुफ्र-ए-तौबा
तुझे पारशाओ ने बहका दिया है

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी
*

----------


## Kamal Ji

> जी मित्र
> प्रयत्न करुंगा ज्यादा से ज्यादा समय मंच को
>  दे सकू


ह्रदय से आभार.....

----------


## sajan love

*अगर फूल का खुशबू से नाता है  मजबूरी का
 तो  हाँ हाँ , तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !
अगर सूरज का रौशनी से नाता है मजबूरी
का तो हाँ  हाँ , तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !!
 अगर साँसों का शारीर से नाता है  मजबूरी का
 तो हाँ  हाँ, तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !!!
 अगर चाँद का चाँदनी से नाता है  मजबूरी का
 तो  हाँ  हाँ , तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !!!!
 अगर समंदर का गहराईओं से नाता है मजबूरी का
 तो हाँ हाँ, तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !!!!!!
 अगर आसमान का  उचाइओन से नाता है  मजबूरी का
तो हाँ हाँ, तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !!!!!!!
 अगर जीवन का मृत्यु से नाता है  मजबूरी का
 तो हाँ  हाँ , तुम मेरी मजबूरी हो !!!!!
 अनु*

----------


## sajan love

क्या होती बात !



तुम चलते मैं चलती
हम चलते
साथ चलते जज़्बात 
तो फिर क्या होती बात !
तुम रहते मेरे साथ
चाहे वो होती पूर्णिमा की रात 
या फिर  अमावस्या का अन्धकार
बस
तुम चलते मैं चलती
हम चलते 
साथ चलते जज़्बात 
तो फिर क्या होती बात !!
काश ऐसा होता
गाँव कि कोई गली होती 
या होता कोई शहर
या फिर होता गंगा का किनारा
चाहे होता कोई गुरुद्वारा 
या होता फिर ठाकुर जी का द्वारा
बस 
तुम चलते मैं चलती
हम चलते 
साथ चलते जज़्बात 
तो फिर क्या होती बात !!!
तुम तो हो मेरी मंजिल
काश तुम्हारी मंजिल का रास्ता भी 
मुझ तक  ही होता 
तो क्या होती बात ....
तो क्या होती बात..
तुम चलते मैं चलती 
हम चलते 
साथ चलते जज़्बात 
तो फिर क्या होई बात !!!!
अनु .

 :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## sajan love

*मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ*

जब सुबह होती है 
मंदिर की घंटियों कि आवाज़ सुनाई देती है
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
जब सूरज धीरे धीरे अन्धकार को मिटाता है 
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
जब स्वर्ण सी धुप खिलती है 
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
फिर दिन जब रंग बदलता है 
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
जब बादल घुमर कर आते हैं और
अपने आंसू बरसाते हैं 
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
जब हवाएं चलती हैं 
तुम क्यूँ नहीं हो साथ मेरे पूछती  हैं 
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
उन हसीं लम्हों को 
तुम्हारी आवाज़ को
तुम्हारे साथ को
तुम्हारे सुन्दर चेहरे को
तुम्हारी बोलती आँखों को 
मैं याद करती हूँ.
तुम्हारा चलना 
आँखें बंद कर के जागना 
मुझे पास न पा कर रोना
मैं याद करती हूँ.
तुम्हारा घर से जाना और 
सदियों तक लौट कर न आना
मैं याद करती हूँ.
पूर्णिमा की रात 
जब हम थे साथ 
मैं याद करती हूँ.
हर पल ,हर लम्हा 
मैं तुम्हें याद करती हूँ.
अनु

----------


## anita

मेरे भी कुछ गिले थे मगर रात हो गई
कुछ तुम भी कि रहे थे मगर रात हो गई

दुनिया से दूर अपने बराबर खड़े रहे
ख़्वाबों में जागते थे मगर रात हो गई

आसाब सुन रहे थे थकावट की गुफ़्तुगू
उलझन थी मसअले थे मगर रात हो गई

आँखों की रौशनी में अंधेरे बिखर गए 
ख़ेमे से कुछ जले थे मगर रात हो गई

ऐ दिल ऐ मेरे दिल ये सुना है कि शाम को
घर से वो चल पड़े थे मगर रात हो गई

ऐसी भी क्या वफ़ा की कहानी थी रो पड़े
कुछ सिलसिले चले थे मगर रात हो गई

कुछ ज़ीने इख़्तियार के चढ़ने लगा था मैं
कुछ वो उतर रहे थे मगर रात हो गई

दुश्मन की दोस्ती ने मसाफ़त समेट ली
क़दमों में रास्ते थे मगर रात हो गई

‘साहिल’ फ़रेब-ए-फ़िक्र है दुनिया की दास्ताँ
कुछ राज़ खुल चले थे मगर रात हो गई

*ख़ालिद मलिक ‘साहिल’*

----------


## anita

कितने ही फ़साने याद आए कितने ही सहारे याद आए
तूफ़ान ने बाहें फैला दीं जिस वक़्त किनारे याद आए

दीवार से लग कर सोचूँ की उम्मीद का सारा दिन गुज़रा
जब रात हुई तो हम को भी सब ख़्वाब हमारे याद आए

पैमान-ए-वफ़ा के सीने से फिर आज लहू टपका ‘जामी’
जो राह में थक कर बैठ गए अहबाब वो सारे याद आए

*ख़ुर्शीद अहमद 'जामी'*

----------


## anita

कोई हलचल है न आहट न सदा है कोई
दिल की दहलीज़ पे चुप-चाप खड़ा है कोई

एक इक कर के उभरती हैं कई तस्वीरें
सर झुकाए हुए कुछ सोच रहा है कोई

ग़म की वादी है न यादों का सुलगता जंगल
हाए ऐसे में कहाँ छोड़ गया है कोई

याद-ए-माज़ी की पुर-इसरार हसीं गलियों में
मेरे हम-राह अभी घूम रहा है कोई

जब भी देखा है किसी प्यार का आँसू ‘जामी’
मैं ने जाना मेरे नज़दीक हुआ है कोई

*ख़ुर्शीद अहमद 'जामी'*

----------


## Aeolian

दिल पे करते हैं, दिमागों पे असर करते हैं 
हम अज़ब लोग हैं, ज़हनों में सफर करते हैं 

बंदिशें हमको किसी हाल गंवारा ही नहीं 
हम तो वो लोग हैं दीवार को दर करते हैं 

नक्श-ए-पा अपना कहीं राह में होता ही नहीं 
सर से करते हैं मुहिम जब कोई सर करते हैं

हमको दुश्मन की भी तकलीफ गवारा न हुई
लोग एहबाब से भी सर्फ़-ए-नज़र करते हैं 

मरकदों पे तो चरागाँ हैं शब-ओ-रोज़ मगर
उम्र कुछ लोग अंधेरों में बसर करते हैं 

तज़करा मीर का ग़ालिब की जुबां तक आया  
एतराफ़-ए-हुनर, एहबाब-ए-हुनर करते हैं 

बकर ज़ैदी

----------


## sajan love

> दिल पे करते हैं, दिमागों पे असर करते हैं 
> हम अज़ब लोग हैं, ज़हनों में सफर करते हैं 
> 
> बंदिशें हमको किसी हाल गंवारा ही नहीं 
> हम तो वो लोग हैं दीवार को दर करते हैं 
> 
> नक्श-ए-पा अपना कहीं राह में होता ही नहीं 
> सर से करते हैं मुहिम जब कोई सर करते हैं
> 
> ...


बहुत बढ़िया मित्र

----------


## anita

न ग़ुबार में न गुलाब में मुझे देखना
मेरे दर्द की आब-ओ-ताब में मुझे देखना

किसी वक़्त शाम मलाल में मुझे सोचना
कभी अपने दिल की किताब में मुझे देखना

किसी धुन में तुम भी जो बस्तियों को त्याग दो
इसी रह-ए-ख़ानाख़राब में मुझे देखना

किसी रात माह-ओ-नजूम से मुझे पूछना
कभी अपनी चश्म पुरआब में मुझे देखना

इसी दिल से हो कर गुज़र गये कई कारवाँ
की हिज्रतों के ज़ाब में मुझे देखना

मैं न मिल सकूँ भी तो क्या हुआ के फ़साना हूँ
नई दास्ताँ नये बाब में मुझे देखना

मेरे ख़ार ख़ार सवाल में मुझे ढूँढना
मेरे गीत में मेरे ख़्वाब में मुझे देखना

मेरे आँसुओं ने बुझाई थी मेरी तश्नगी
इसी बरगज़ीदा सहाब में मुझे देखना

वही इक लम्हा दीद था के रुका रहा
मेरे रोज़-ओ-शब के हिसाब में मुझे देखना 

जो तड़प तुझे किसी आईने में न मिल सके
तो फिर आईने के जवाब में मुझे देखना 


*अदा जाफ़री*

----------


## anita

कौन कहता है तुझे मैंने भुला रखा है 
तेरी यादों को कलेजे से लगा रखा है 

लब पे आहें भी नहीं आँख में आँसू भी नहीं 
दिल ने हर राज़ मुहब्बत का छुपा रखा है 

तूने जो दिल के अंधेरे में जलाया था कभी 
वो दिया आज भी सीने में जला रखा है 

देख जा आ के महकते हुये ज़ख़्मों की बहार 
मैंने अब तक तेरे गुलशन को सजा रखा है 

*जाँ निसार अख्तर*

----------


## anita

आज फिर उनका सामना होगा
क्या पता उसके बाद क्या होगा

आसमान रो रहा है दो दिन से
आपने कुछ कहा-सुना होगा

दो कदम पर सही तेरा कूचा
ये भी सदियों का फासला होगा

घर जलाता है रौशनी के लिए
कोई मुझ सा भी दिलजला होगा

* सबा सिकरी*

----------


## Aeolian

जो मिला मुसाफ़िर वो रास्ते बदल डाले
दो क़दम पे थी मंज़िल फ़ासले बदल डाले
आसमाँ को छूने की कूवतें जो रखता था
आज है वो बिखरा सा हौंसले बदल डाले
शान से मैं चलता था कोई शाह कि तरह
आ गया हूँ दर दर पे क़ाफ़िले बदल डाले
फूल बनके वो हमको दे गया चुभन इतनी
काँटों से है दोस्ती अब आसरे बदल डाले
इश्क़ ही ख़ुदा है सुन के थी आरज़ू आई
ख़ूब तुम ख़ुदा निकले वाक़िये बदल डाले

----------


## Aeolian

उलझनों और कश्मकश में उम्मीद की ढाल लिए बैठा हूँ …
ए जिंदगी! तेरी हर चाल के लिए मैं दो चाल लिए बैठा हूँ |
लुत्फ़ उठा रहा हूँ मैं भी आँख – मिचौली का …
मिलेगी कामयाबी हौसला कमाल लिए बैठा हूँ l
चल मान लिया दो-चार दिन नहीं मेरे मुताबिक
गिरेबान में अपने ये सुनहरा साल लिए बैठा हूँ l
ये गहराइयां, ये लहरें, ये तूफां, तुम्हें मुबारक …
मुझे क्या फ़िक्र मैं कश्तियां और दोस्त बेमिसाल लिए बैठा हूँ…

----------


## Aeolian

“मिला वो भी नही करते,
मिला हम भी नही करते.”
“दगा वो भी नही करते,
दगा हम भी नही करते.”
“उन्हे रुसवाई का दुख,
हमे तन्हाई का डर”
“गिला वो भी नही करते,
शिकवा हम भी नही करते.”
“किसी मोड़ पर मुलाकात हो जाती है अक्सर”
“रुका वो भी नही करते,
ठहरा हम भी नही करते.”
“जब भी देखते हैं उन्हे,
सोचते है कुछ कहें उनसे.”
“सुना वो भी नही करते,
कहा हम भी नही करते.”
“लेकिन ये भी सच है,
की मोहब्बत उन्हे भी हे हमसे”
“इकरार वो भी नही करते,
इज़हार हम भी नही करते.”

----------


## Aeolian

रात ढ़लती है तो ढ़लने की दुआ दो इसको
सांस चलती है तो रुकने की दुआ दो इसको
तेरा दुश्मन तेरा दीवाना बना बैठा है
इस जमाने से उठने की दुआ दो इसको
धार सावन की निकलती है तेरी आंखों से
मेरे दरिया में बहने की दुआ दो इसको
एक साया सा तड़पता है जो चिराग तले
आग में डूबके मरने की दुआ दो इसको

राजीव सिंह

----------


## sajan love

​*रोज़ शिकायत इनकी-उनकी 
अस्त-व्यस्त से जन-जीवन की 
देख पराये काले धन की 
पीड़ा सहलाते निज मन की 
इन सब से बाहर आएँ हम 
कुछ अच्छा सा कर जाएँ हम।1।*


*हमने नेक समाज बनाया 
इसमें है हम सब की छाया 
अंग-अंग जब स्वस्थ रहेगा 
तभी निरोग रहेगी काया 
अपने हिस्से काम मिला जो 
पूरा करें, सँवर जाएँ हम 
कुछ अच्छा सा कर* *जाएँ** हम।2।*

*बेटा हँसता, बिटिया रोती 
वह पढ़ता वो घर को ढोती 
अधिकारों में भेदभाव क्यों 
क्षमता में तो समता होती 
पढ़ें बेटियां, बढ़ें बेटियां 
कर दें सिद्ध सुधर जाएँ हम 
कुछ अच्छा सा कर जाएँ हम।3।*

*देशप्रेम से बड़ा प्रेम क्या 
राष्ट्रधर्म से बड़ा धर्म क्या 
निर्मल स्वच्छ बनायें भारत 
इससे सुन्दर और कर्म क्या 
नहीं हाथ पर हाथ धरेंगे 
कस के कमर उतर जाएँ हम 
कुछ अच्छा सा कर जाएँ हम।4।*

*अपने संविधान को जानें 
अधिकारों को हम पहचानें 
लोकतंत्र में शक्ति तभी है 
जब हम कर्तव्यों को मानें 
धर्म-जाति की छुआ-छूत को 
तजकर अपने घर जाएँ हम 
कुछ अच्छा सा कर जाएँ हम।5।*


सिद्धार्थ शंकर त्रिपाठी

----------


## sajan love

पूंजीपति के मॉल सजीले बनते हैं 
श्रमजीवी बदहाल वहीं पे रहते हैं

सरकारों ने दिये बहुत उपहार उन्हें 
खोज रहा हूँ गाँव जहाँ वे मिलते हैं

जंग जीतता सूरज सदा अँधेरे से 
जुगनू अपना फर्ज़ निभाते रहते है

बीज डालने की फितरत कुछ लोगों की 
कुछ हैं जो बस फसल काटते रहते है

छोटे से छोटे को छोटा मत समझो 
बूंदों से ही पत्थर चिकने बनते हैं

मर्दों ने तामीर मकानों की कर ली 
औरत के हाथों ही वे घर बनते हैं

मन में हो तूफान मगर मत घबराना 
अक्सर मंद समीर बाद में बहते हैं

अच्छी फसलें बहुत सजोनी पड़ती हैं 
खर पतवार बिना बोये ही उगते हैं

सदाचार सच्*चाई की है राह कठिन 
झूठे रस्ते अनायास खुल पड़ते हैं

-सत्यार्थमित्र

----------


## sajan love

वक़्त क्या बदला, रिश्ते  बदल गए 
                जब भी मिले ,छुप के निकल गए। 

                कितने नाजुक थे ,दिल सरकार के 
                थोड़ी सी आंच में. वे पिघल गए।  

                मौसम क्या आ गए ,बारिशों के 
                उड़ने के उनके पर निकल गए। 

                रखते थे कदम ,बड़े इत्मीनान से 
               चर्चा थी,बाज़ार में वे फिसल गए। 

               माहिर थे शह और मात के खेल में 
               हुनरमंद थे,पर चालें उलटी चल गए। 

               जिंदगी के बिसात पर प्यादों ने घेरा  
               कहने लगे , लोग हमको छल गए। 

                                 ------

----------


## sajan love

नाराज नहीं  मैं  तुमसे ,   हैरान हूँ मैं
                   बिला वजह शक से तेरे, परेशान हूँ मैं।

                    शरीक  हूँ मैं  तेरे, हर एक  गम में
                   तेरी फितरत से,बस अनजान हूँ मैं।

                   तेरे जद्दोजहद में ,अपना वजूद खो बैठा
                   जहां  में एक ऐसा अकेला इंसान हूँ मैं।

                    भर लो चाहतों की उड़ान उम्र भर
                    तेरे लिए एक खुला आसमान हूँ मैं।

                    गुजर गई उम्र तेरी जिंदगी के सवाल में
                    तेरे हर सवाल का एक जबाब आसान हूँ मैं।

                    देखा नहीं तुमने मेरा जख्मों से भरा  दिल
                    मोम में जलते हुए धागे की पहचान हूँ मैं।

                                                 *****

----------


## sajan love

यूं  गुमसुम न आप रहा कीजिये 
             दर्द को भी अपने कहा कीजिये। 

             चाहने से न बदलेंगे हालात आपके 
             वक़्त के साथ भी बहा कीजिये। 

             कीजिये न शिकवे शिकायत सदा 
             कुछ तो गिला आप भी सहा कीजिये।

             सच छुपता नहीं बंद करने से आँखें 
             बेतकल्लुफ सच आप कहा कीजिये।

            हों,वाकिफ जमाने के चालों से आप 
            गफलत में मत आप रहा कीजिये।

            इंसानों के शक्ल में घूमते हैं भेंड़िये 
            ऐसे, इंसानों से दूर आप रहा कीजिये।।

                               *****

----------


## sajan love

मत चला तू शब्दों के बाण
तेरे कटाक्ष , ले लेते  हैं मेरे प्राण
मेरे चितवन को भेद जाते हैं
तेरे नयनों के तीर कमान।

ये तेरी कमान सी  भाव भंगिमा
पंखुड़ियों से अधरों की लालिमा
उलझती हवा अलकों की घटाओं में
और छेड़ जाती है मधुर तान।

कांपते अधर तेरे स्पर्श से
अस्फुट बोल फूटते प्रेम के
कानन में पपीहे की गूंज से
एक हो जाते तेरा मन, मेरे प्राण।

पुष्प पर  भ्रमर के आगमन से
और एक  अंकुर फूटता है प्रेम का
एक सरस  कम्पन होता  मन में,
 समावेश हो जाते हैं मन और प्राण।

मत चला तू शब्दों के बाण ------!

----------


## sajan love

बचपन में
माँ को सिंदूर लगाते देख
जिद की थी मैंने भी
माँ
मुझे भी लगाना है सिंदूर
मुझे भी लगा दो न
तब माँ ने समझाया था-
ऐसे नहीं लगाते
बहुत कीमती होता है यह
घोड़ी पे चढ़के एक राजा आएगा
ढेरों गहने लाएगा
तुमको पहनाएगा
फिर सिंदूर तुम्हे ‘वही’ लगाएगा
रानी बनाके तुम्हे डोली में
ले जाएगा
तब उन बातों को, पलकों ने
सपने बना के अपने कोरों पे सजाया
बड़ी हुई
देखा…बाबा को भटकते दर-बदर
बिटिया की माँग सजानी है
मिले जो कोई राजकुमार
सौंप दूँ उसके हाथों में इसका हाथ
राजकुमार मिला भी पर
शर्त-दर-शर्त
‘आह’
किस लिए
चिटुकी भर सिंदूर के लिए
‘उफ्फ’…..माँ
क्या इसे ही राजकुमार कहते हैं ?
काश! बचपन में यह बात भी बताई होती
राजकुमार तुम्हारी राजकुमारी को
ले जाने लिए इतनी शर्तें मनवाएगा
तुम्हारी मेहनत की गाढ़ी कमाई
ले जाएगा
तुम्हारी राजकुमारी पर आजीवन
राजा होने का हुक्म चलाएगा
तो सिंदूर लगाने का सपना
कभी नहीं सजाती.
कभी नहीं माँ .. .. .. !!

(किसी व्यक्ति विशेष से न जोड़ा जाये...इसे,
सिर्फ दहेज़ विरोधी कविता है ये...न मेरी कहानी ना आप की)

----------


## sajan love

रात के चौथे प्रहर
कोई सारंगी की धुन बजाता है
धुन में रटता है
कहाँ रे पिया

कौन पुकारता है इस वेला में
कौन खोलता है रक्त पिंजरे से कैद मुझको
कौन ले जाता है निर्जर घाटियों में
अमरबेल कंदराओं में
कौन पिलाता है झरने से बहता श्रोत
जीवन अमृत ?

धुन मेरे निद्रा  में खलल नही डालती
ले जाती है कहीं दूर
मैं और तुम से परे !

----------


## sajan love

*अपनी नजर*

"यूँ न अपनों से- 
शराफत का पर्दा किजिए
दूर बैठे न नजरों से- 
बाते किजिए,
पास आने का भी
कुछ रास्ता ढूँढिए । 
यूँ न अपनों से ...

निकल जाने दो मुखड़ा- 
शर्म की छाँँव से
आज मस्ती छलकी है 
हर इक नजर बार से
अपनी नजरों से भी 
कुछ इशारा किजिए । 
यूँ न अपनों से ...

ये रिश्ते ये नाते-हैं कुछ भी नहीं
बेमुहब्बत ये दुनिया है- 
कुछ भी नहीं
फिर क्यूँ न- 
अपनी नजरों से ही शुरू किजिए ।। 
यूँ न अपनों से- 
शराफत का पर्दा किजिए।।"

----------


## sajan love

*लुटा के ये सावन*

"लुटा के ये सावन ना 
कहीं बिछड़ जाएँ हम

इससे पहले कि 
घूँट घूँट के लिए तरस जायें हम

आ-आजा थाम लूँ तेरी दामन 
अपनी बाँहों में 

निकल जाउँ जहाँ प्यार हो 
ना हो जुदाई का गम ।।"

----------


## sajan love

*मुझे खता है*

"मुझे खता है कि-
कभी फरियाद ना किया
साथी तेरे जाने के बाद

फिर ये रूसवा कैसी 
अपने दिल से ओ मेरे साथी 
कदमों मे तेरे आने के बाद ।।"

----------


## sajan love

*बहुत बेबसी के*

"बहुत बेबसी के 
वो दो पल का साथ 

कभी दिल-से-दिल 
तो कभी हाथों से हाथ

कितने खुदगर्ज थे 
मजधार में कभी हमदोनों

किसी ने हाथ बढ़ाकर 
ना दिया डूबते का साथ ।।"

----------


## sajan love

“वो नन्ही ममता की प्यासी
कोमलता की तू परिभाषी
कितनी पीड़ा देकर आती
फिर भी आँचल की अभिलाषी


हरे भरे सपनें को सजाती
जिस आँगन में है तू आती
तू है जग के मन की वासी
सुख-दुख है सब तेरी दासी


प्यार है पाना तझको घर से
इस धरती से और अंबर से
आने वाले हर एक पल से 
बीत रहे नये इक पल से


सदा बढ़ाती है शीतलता
उन ममता की उन छाया की
धरती माँ की तरह जो तपकर
सारी दुनियाँ को है पलती


तू ही बेटी-तू ही बहना 
तू ही माँ के साँचे मे ढ़लती
सच तो है कि इस दुनियाँ में
तू ही हर रिश्ते में ढ़लती ।।”

----------


## Aeolian

मेरे आंगन में रोशनी भले ना रहे
तेरे दामन में चांदनी हमेशा रहे
मर भी जाऊं तो कफन मिले ना मिले
मेरे खातिर तेरी ओढ़नी हमेशा रहे
तुम भले ही किसी गैर की बाहों में रहो
तेरे दिल में एक जोगनी हमेशा रहे
तेरे आशिक के हर दर्द भरे नज्मों में
गमे-उल्फत की ये रागिनी हमेशा रहे
Rajiv singh

----------


## anita

बोल ! अरी, ओ धरती बोल !
राज सिंहासन डाँवाडोल!

बादल, बिजली, रैन अंधियारी, दुख की मारी परजा सारी
बूढ़े, बच्चे सब दुखिया हैं, दुखिया नर हैं, दुखिया नारी
बस्ती-बस्ती लूट मची है, सब बनिये हैं सब व्यापारी बोल !

अरी, ओ धरती बोल ! !
राज सिंहासन डाँवाडोल!

कलजुग में जग के रखवाले चांदी वाले सोने वाले
देसी हों या परदेसी हों, नीले पीले गोरे काले
मक्खी भुनगे भिन-भिन करते ढूंढे हैं मकड़ी के जाले


बोल ! अरी, ओ धरती बोल !
राज सिंहासन डाँवाडोल!

क्या अफरंगी, क्या तातारी, आँख बची और बरछी मारी
कब तक जनता की बेचैनी, कब तक जनता की बेज़ारी
कब तक सरमाए के धंधे, कब तक यह सरमायादारी

बोल ! अरी, ओ धरती बोल !
राज सिंहासन डाँवाडोल!

नामी और मशहूर नहीं हम, लेकिन क्या मज़दूर नहीं हम
धोखा और मज़दूरों को दें, ऐसे तो मजबूर नहीं हम
मंज़िल अपने पाँव के नीचे, मंज़िल से अब दूर नहीं हम

बोल ! अरी, ओ धरती बोल !
राज सिंहासन डाँवाडोल!

बोल कि तेरी खिदमत की है, बोल कि तेरा काम किया है
बोल कि तेरे फल खाये हैं, बोल कि तेरा दूध पिया है
बोल कि हमने हश्र उठाया, बोल कि हमसे हश्र उठा है


बोल कि हमसे जागी दुनिया
बोल कि हमसे जागी धरती

बोल ! अरी, ओ धरती बोल !
राज सिंहासन डाँवाडोल!

मजाज़ लखनवी

----------


## anita

मौत की वीरानियों में ज़िन्दगी बन कर रहा
वो खुदाओं के शहर में आदमी बन कर रहा


ज़िन्दगी से दोस्ती का ये सिला उसको मिला
ज़िन्दगी भर दोस्तों में अजनबी बन कर रहा


उसकी दुनिया का अँधेरा सोच कर तो देखिये
वो जो अंधों की गली में रौशनी बन कर रहा


एक अंधी दौड़ की अगुआई को बैचैन सब
जब तलक बीनाई थी मैं आखरी बन कर रहा


बीनाई: रौशनी

*संजय ग्रोवर*

----------


## anita

यूं हसरतों का दायरा हद से बढ़ा लिया
खुशियों को जिन्*दगी से ही अपनी घटा लिया


खुद पर भरोसा था तभी, उसने ये देखिये
दीपक हवा के ठीक मुका*बिल जला लिया


हम से फकीरों को कहीं जब नींद आ गयी
(महनत कशों को जब कहीं पे नींद आ गयी )
बिस्तर ज़मीं को,बांह को तकिया बना लिया


शिद्दत से है तलाश मुझे ऐसे शख्*स की
इस दौर में है जिसने भी ईमां बचा लिया


वो ज़िन्दगी भी ज़िन्दगी क्या बोलिये मियां
औरों से जिंदगी में जो तुमने सदा लिया


मां बाप को न पूछा कभी जीते जी मगर
दीवार पे उन्*हीं का है फोटो सजा लिया


"नीरज" उसी के नाम से काटें ये ज़िन्दगी
इक बार जिसको आपने दिल में बसा लिया

*
नीरज गोस्वामी*

----------


## Aeolian

काश! कि मैं जिंदा रहता मरने के बाद
अपनी मैयत पे जश्न मनाने के लिए



मैंने अपनों को ये वसीयत दे रखी है
कि आप आएं मुझे कांधा देने के लिए

रोने की बात उठी तो सब उठ गए
हम बैठे रहे बज़्म-ए-मैयत में रोने के लिए

वो बेवफा भी क्या जाने किसी का दर्दो-गम
जो आती है इश्क में जहर देने के लिए
*©RajeevSingh*

----------


## anita

दानिशमंदों के झगड़े हैं
हम नादां जिनमें उलझे हैं

वो रोज़ बहाने गढता है
हम रोज़ यकीं कर लेते हैं

बडे तिलस्मी इश्क रस्ते के
सुलझे भी उलझे दिखते हैं 

इश्क, उदासी,ग़म, तन्हाई 
ख़ुद से मिलने के रस्ते हैं

हम शबरी के बेर सरीखे
जैसे भी हैं प्रेम भरे हैं

हस्तीमल हस्ती

----------


## anita

लहरें साहिल तक जब आयीं, चांदी के वरक़ चिपकाए हुए.
हम हौले-हौले पानी में, चलते रहे दिल गरमाए हुए.

वो देखो उधर उस कश्ती पर, दो उजले-उजले कबूतर हैं,
कुछ राज़ की बातें करते हैं, आपस में चोंच मिलाए हुए.

मैं उनके लिए कूचों-कूचों, छाना किया ख़ाक ज़माने की,
वो सामने मेरी आंखों के, निकले मुझ से कतराए हुए.

परदेस में बेटा खुश होगा, माँ-बाप के दिल को ढारस है,
फिर भी ये शिकायत रहती है, मुद्दत गुज़री घर आए हुए.

आँगन में बाँध के अलगनियां, कपडे कल लोग सुखाते थे,
अब शहरों में आँगन ही नहीं,सब हैं सिमटे-सिमटाए हुए। 

मिटटी के चरागों की रौनक़, बिजली के ये कुम्कुमे क्या जानें,
इनसे ही दिवाली रौशन थी, जलते थे क़तार बनाए हुए.

मैं बाग़ से कल जब गुज़रा था, इक ठेस लगी थी दिल को मेरे,
कुछ फूलों में बे-रंगी थी, कुछ फूल मिले मुरझाये हुए.

*ज़ैदी जाफ़र रज़ा*

----------


## anita

दिल खिंच रहा है फिर उसी तस्वीर की तरफ़.
हो आयें चलिए मीर तकी मीर की तरफ़.

कहता है दिल कि एक झलक उसकी देख लूँ,
उठता है हर क़दम रहे-शमशीर की तरफ़.

मैं चख चुका हूँ खाना-तबाही का ज़ायका,
जाऊँगा अब न लज़्ज़ते-तामीर की तरफ़.

इक ख्वाब है कि आंखों में आता है बार-बार,
इक खौफ है कि जाता है ताबीर की तरफ़.

हालात शहरे-दिल से जिसे छीन ले गए
मायल है अब भी दिल उसी जागीर की तरफ़.

जिद थी मुझे कि उससे करूँगा न इल्तिजा,
क्यों देखता मैं कातिबे-तकदीर की तरफ़

*ज़ैदी जाफ़र रज़ा*

----------


## anita

याद करने का तुम्हें कोई इरादा भी न था
और तुम्हें दिल से भुला दें ये गवारा भी न था

हर तरफ़ तपती हुई धूप थी ऐ उम्र-ए-रवाँ
दूर तक दश्त-ए-अलम में कोई साया भी न था

मशअल-ए-जाँ भी जलाई न गई थी हम से
और पलकांे पे शब-ए-ग़म कोई तारा भी न था

हम सर-ए-राह-ए-वफ़ा उस को सदा क्या देते
जाने वाले ने पलट कर हमें देखा भी न था

हो गई ख़त्म सराबों में भटकती हुई ज़ीस्त
दिल में हसरत ही रही दश्त में दरिया भी न था

किस ख़मोशी से जला दामन-ए-दिल ऐ ‘गुलनार’
कोई शोला भी न था कोई शरारा भी न था


*'गुलनार' आफ़रीन*

----------


## sajan love

कवितायें भी लिखते हो मित्र
मुझे हौले से उसने पूछा
कवितायें ही लिखता हूँ मित्र
मैने सहजता से कहा.
भाव प्रवाह को
गद्य की शक्*ल में ना लिखकर
एक के नीचे एक लिखते हुए
इतनी लिखी है कि
दस-बीस संग्रह आ जाए.

डायरी के पन्*नों में
कुढ़ते शब्*दों नें
हजारों बार मुझे आतुर होकर
फड़फड़ाते हुए कहा है
अब तो पक्*के रंगों में
सतरंगे कलेवर में
मुझे ले आवो बाहर
पर मैं हूँ कि सुनता नहीं
शब्*दों की .

शायद इसलिए कि
बरसों पहले मैंनें
विनोद कुमार शुक्*ल से
एक अदृश्*य अनुबंध कर लिया था
कि आप वही लिखोगे
जो भाव मेरे मानस में होंगें
और उससे भी पहले
मुक्तिबोध को भी मैंने
मना लिया था
मेरी कविताओं को कलमबद्ध करने.

इन दोनों नें मेरी कविताओं को
नई उंचाईयां दी
मेरी डायरी में दफ्न शब्*दों को
उन तक पहुचाया
जिनके लिये वो लिखी गई थी
उनकी हर एक कविता मेरी है
क्*या आप भी मानते हैं कि
उनकी सारी रचनांए आपकी है.

संजीव

----------


## sajan love

चलती है बुलडोजर
कांपती है जिन्दगी
बिखरती है सासें
और … बिरजू की रोटी
पिस जाती है धूल मे धूल.
नाक में गिर आये एनक को
फिर से अपने जगह में स्थापित करने के लिए मैं
अपनी उंगली बढाता हूं.
कंपनी का बुलडोजर
फिर मंगत की रोटी की ओर झपटता है.
रूकती है एक कंटेसा मुस्कुराता हूं मैं
अपनी टोपी उतार 
सलाम करता हूं उसे, वह …
मशीनी शक्ति से समतल हुए टूटती सासों को देखता है
उसे उपलब्धियॉं नजर आती है
बहुमंजिला नायाब इमारत के रूप में
वह आयाति*त हम पर हावी भाषा में
मुझे बधाई देता है
और कंटेसा सूखे जुबान वालों की
भीड को चीरती हुई निकल जाती है .
मैं धूल से भर आये अपने बालों को झाडता हूं …
मनहूस धूल.
आंखों में उड/पड आये कंकड को
रूमाल के कोने से 
निकालने का भरसक प्रयत्नं करते हुए
फिर बुलडोजर चालक को इतनी सहजता से आदेश देता हूं
जैसे मैनें बुधारो के बढे पेट और
संतू के कटे हांथ को देखा ही नहीं है
जैसे मैं उस कंटेसा वाले का भाई हूँ/बेटा हूं
कब तक ? कब तक होता रहेगा यह प्रयोग .. ?
मेरे शक्ति का/मेरे साहस का
मेरे मानस का .. ?
कब तक सोता रहेगा मेरा मन
इन झूठे मायावी अइयासी के आवरणों को ओढ
आखिर कब तक जो कभी जागता था
भगत सुभाष आजाद बन कर .. ?

संजीव तिवारी

----------


## anita

कोई चेहरा हुआ रौशन न उजागर आँखें,
आईना देख रही थी मेरी पत्थर आँखें,

ले उड़ी वक़्त की आँधी जिन्हें अपने हमराह, 
आज फिर ढूँढ़ रही है वही मंज़र आँखें, 

फूट निकली तो कई शहर-ए-तमन्ना डूबे, 
एक क़तरे को तरसती हुई बंजर आँखें, 

उस को देखा है तो अब शौक़ का वो आलम है, 
अपने हलकों से निकल आई हैं बाहर आँखें,

तू निगाहों की ज़बाँ ख़ूब समझता होगा, 
तेरी जानिब तो उठा करती हैं अक्सर आँखें, 

लोग मरते न दर-ओ-बाम से टकरा के कभी, 
देख लेते जो 'कमाल' उसकी समंदर आँखें,

अहमद कमाल परवाज़ी

----------


## anita

अजनबी ख़ौफ़ फ़िज़ाओं में बसा हो जैसे,
शहर का शहर ही आसेबज़दा हो जैसे,

रात के पिछले पहर आती हैं आवाज़ें-सी,
दूर सहरा में कोई चीख़ रहा हो जैसे,

दर-ओ-दीवार पे छाई है उदासी ऐसी
आज हर घर से जनाज़ा-सा उठा हो जैसे

मुस्कुराता हूँ पा-ए-ख़ातिर-ए-अहबाब- मगर
दुःख तो चेहरे की लकीरों पे सजा हो जैसे

अब अगर डूब गया भी तो मरूँगा न 'कमाल'
बहते पानी पे मेरा नाम लिखा हो जैसे

अहमद कमाल परवाज़ी

----------


## Kamal Ji

दिल चुराना ये काम है तेरा
ले गया है तो नाम है तेरा

है कयामत बपा के जलवे में
क़ामत-ए-ख़ुश-ख़िराम है तेरा

जिस ने आलम किया है ज़ेर-ओ-ज़बर
ये ख़त-ए-मुश्क-फ़ाम है तेरा

दीद करने का चाहिएँ आँखें
हर तरफ़ जलवा आम है तेरा

किस का ये ख़ूँ किए तू आता है
दामन अफ़शाँ तमाम है तेरा

हो न हो तू हमारी मजलिस में
तजि़्करा सुब्ह ओ शाम है तेरा

तेग़-ए-अबरो हमे भी दे इक ज़ख़्म
सर पे आलम के दाम है तेरा

तू जो कहता है ‘मुसहफ़ी’ इधर आ
‘मुसहफ़ी क्या गुलाम है तेरा

*ग़ुलाम हमदानी 'मुसहफ़ी'*

----------


## Kamal Ji

*ग़ुलाम हमदानी 'मुसहफ़ी'**ग़ुस्से को जाने दीजिए न तेवरी चढ़ाइए
मैं गालियाँ भी आप की खाईं अब आइए

रफ़्तार को जो फ़ित्ना उठा था सो हो चुका
अब बैठे बैठे और कोई फ़ितना उठाइए

मेरा तो क्या दहन है जो बोसे का लूँ मैं नाम
गाली भी मुझ को दीजिए तो गोया जलाइए

बोला किसी से मैं भी तो क्या कुछ ग़ज़ब हुआ
इतनी सी बात का न बतंगड़ बनाइए

ऐसा न हो के जाए शिताबी से दम निकल
चाक-ए-जिगर से पहले मेरा मुँह सिलाइए

रक्खा जो इक शहीद की तुर्बत पे उस ने पाँव
आई सदा ये वाँ से के दामन उठाइए

बिकते हैं तेरे नाम से हम ऐ कमंद-ए-ज़ुल्फ
तुझ को भी छोड़ दीजिए तो किस के कहाइए

उस की गली न मकतब-ए-तिफ़लाँ है ‘मुसहफ़ी’
ता चंद जाइए सहर और शाम आइए



ग़ुलाम हमदानी 'मुसहफ़ी'*

----------


## Kamal Ji

आ समन्दर के किनारे पथिक प्यासा रह गया,
था गरल से जल भरा होकर रुआंसा रह गया।


था सफर बाकि बहुत मजिल अभी भी दूर थी,
हो गया बढना कठिन घिर कर कुहासा रह गया।


लग रहे नारे हजारो छप रही रोज लाखो खबर,
गौर से जब देखा तो बन तमाशा रह गया।


एक बुत गढ ने लगी अनजान में ही मगर,
हादसा ऐसा हुआ की वह बिन तराशा रह गया।


छोड़ कर आशा किसी का चल पड़ा बेचारा"राज",
आज वादा  लोगो का बस दिलासा रह गया।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*मसीहा*





झूठ सच्चाई का हिस्सा हो गया
इक तरह से ये भी अच्छा हो गया


उस ने इक जादू भरी तक़रीर की
क़ौम का नुक़सान पूरा हो गया


शहर में दो-चार कम्बल बाँट कर
वो समझता है मसीहा हो गया


ये तेरी आवाज़ नम क्यूँ हो गई
ग़म-ज़दा मैं था तुझे क्या हो गया


बे-वफाई आ गई चौपाल तक
गाँव लेकिन शहर जैसा हो गया


सच बहुत सजता था मेरी ज़ात पर
आज ये कपड़ा भी छोटा हो गया
****************


झूठ में शक की कम गुंजाइश हो सकती है
सच को जब चाहो झुठलाया जा सकता है

आभार :शकील जमाली

----------


## Kamal Ji

*लौटकर आया नहीं*





फूल की बातें सुनाकर वो गया,
किस अदा से वक़्त काँटे बो गया ।


गाँव की ताज़ा हवा में था सफ़र,
शहर आते ही धुएँ में खो गया ।


मौत ने मुझको जगाया था मगर,
ज़िंदगी के फ़लसफ़ों में सो गया ।


मेरा अपना वो सुपरिचित रास्ता,
कुछ तो है जो अब तुम्हारा हो गया ।


पा गया ख़ुदगर्ज़ियों का राजपथ,
रास्ता जो भी सियासत को गया ।


सीख तेरी काम आ जाती मगर,
हाथ से निकला जो अवसर तो गया ।


कौन बतलाए हुआ उस पार क्या,
लौटकर आया नहीं है जो गया ।

*************************
वो सफ़र में साथ है पर इस अदाकारी के साथ ।
जैसे इक मासूम क़ातिल, पूरी तैयारी के साथ ।
सादर आभार : विनय मिश्र

----------


## Kamal Ji

*इन्सान को इन्सान समझिये*






ताकत पे सियासत की ना गुमान कीजिये, 
इन्सान हैं इन्सान को इन्सान समझिये। 


यूँ पेश आते हो मनो नफरत हो प्यार में, 
मीठे बोल न निकले क्यूँ जुबां की कटार से। 


खुद जख्मी हो गये हो अपने ही कटार से, 
सच न छुपा पाओगे अपने इंकार से। 


आँखें  भुला के दिल के आईने में झाकिये, 
इन्सान हो इन्सान को इन्सान ही समझिये। 


कैसी ख़ुशी है आप को ऐसे आतंक से ?
कैसा सकुन बहते हुए खून के रंग से ?


तलवारों खंजरों में क्यूँ किया सिंगार है, 
आप भी दुश्मन हैं आपके इस जंग में। 


खुद से न सही अपने आप से डरिये, 
इन्सान हो इन्सान को इन्सान समझिये। 


खुद का शुक्र है आप भी इन्सान हैं, 
इंसानियत से न जाने क्यूँ अनजान हैं। 


शुक्र कीजिये की खुदा मेहरबान है, 
वरना आप कौन ? क्या पहचान है। 


सच यही है, अब तो ये जान लीजिये, 
इन्सान हो इन्सान को इन्सान समझिये।

----------


## Kamal Ji

*हैरानी से डरते हैं*



अजब हैं लोग थोड़ी सी परेशानी से डरते हैं
कभी सूखे से डरते हैं, कभी पानी से डरते हैं


तब उल्टी बात का मतलब समझने वाले होते थे
समय बदला, कबीर अब अपनी ही बानी डरते हैं


पुराने वक़्त में सुलतान ख़ुद हैरान करते थे
नये सुलतान हम लोगों की हैरानी से डरते हैं


हमारे दौर में शैतान हम से हार जाता था
मगर इस दौर के बच्चे तो शैतानी से डरते हैं


तमंचा ,अपहरण, बदनामियाँ, मौसम, ख़बर, कालिख़
बहादुर लोग भी अब कितनी आसानी से डरते हैं


न जाने कब से जन्नत के मज़े बतला रहा हूँ मैं
मगर कम-अक़्ल बकरे हैं कि कुर्बानी से डरते हैं
*******************************ये रातों-रात कुछ का फूलना, फलना, चमक जाना
हमें बतलाओ इस करतब में क्या तकनीक होती है*

*  आभार: सर्वत एम् ज़माल*

----------


## anita

कल चौदहवीं की रात थी आबाद था कमरा तेरा
होती रही दिन-ताक-दिन बजता रहा तबला तेरा

शौहर शनासा आशना हम-साया आशिक़ नामा-बर
हाज़िर था तेरी बज़्म में हर चाहने वाला तेरा

आशिक़ है जितने दीदा-वर तू सब का मंजूर-ए-नज़र
नत्था तेरा फ़ज्जा तेरा ऐरा तेरा ग़ैरा तेरा

इक शख़्स आया बज़्म में जैसे सिपाही रज़्म में
कुछ ने कहा ये बाप है कुछ ने कहा बेटा तेरा

मैं भी था हाज़िर बज़्म में तब तू ने देखा ही नहीं
मैं भी उठा कर चल दिया बिल्कुल नया जूता तेरा

ये माल इक डाके में कल दोनों ने मिल कर लूटा है
इंसाफ़ अब ये कहता है आधा तेरा आधा मेरा

*दिलावर 'फ़िगार'*

----------


## anita

अजब अख़बार लिक्खा जा रहा है
के मंशा-वार लिक्खा जा रहा है

लिक्खी है हाल दिल में हाए-हौवज़
ये हाल-ए-ज़ार लिक्खा जा रहा है

कहीं गोली लिक्खा है और कहीं मार
ये गोली-मार लिक्खा जा रहा है

मैं रिश्ता-दार हूँ उस का सो मुझ को
सरिश्ता-दार लिक्खा जा रहा है

मिज़ाज-ए-यार बरहम है के उस की
मजाज़-ए-यार लिक्खा जा रहा है

समुंदर पार पढ़ने जा रहा हूँ
समुंदर पार लिक्खा जा रहा है

*दिलावर 'फ़िगार'*

----------


## anita

शाएर से शेर सुनिए तो मिस्रा उठाइए
इक बार अगर न उठे दोबारा उठाइए

कोई किसी का लाश उठाता नहीं यहाँ
अब ख़ुद ही अपना अपना जनाज़ा उठाइए

अग़वा ही करना था तो कोई कम थे लख-पति
किस ने कहा था रोड से कंगला उठाइए

कोई क़दम उठाना है तो राह-ए-शौक़ में
अगला क़दम न उठे तो पिछला उठाइए

स्टेज पर पड़ा था जो पर्दा वो उठ चुका
जो अक़्ल पर पड़ा है वो पर्दा उठाइए

पोशीदा बम भी होते हैं कचरे के ढेर में
हुश्यार हो के रोड से कचरा उठाइए

*दिलावर 'फ़िगार'*

----------


## anita

शादी में ख़त में जो ख़ला याद आ गया
बिल्कुल ग़लत लिखा था पता याद आ गया

जूते के इंतिख़ाब को मस्जिद में जब गए
वो जूतियाँ पडीं के ख़ुदा याद आ गया

उस शोख़ के वलीमे में खा कर चिकन पुलाव
कनकी के चावलों का मज़ा याद आ गया

मतला पढ़ा जो उस ने रजिस्टर निकाल कर
पूरा तिलिस्म होश-रूबा याद आ गया

हम भी कभी वज़ीर थे काहे के थे वज़ीर
हम थे वज़ीर-ए-आब-ओ-हवा याद आ गया

सोचा था आदमी का क़सीदा लिखेंगे हम
मतला कहा ही था के गधा याद आ गया

*दिलावर 'फ़िगार'*

----------


## anita

वो शख़्स कभी जिस ने मेरा घर नहीं देखा
उस शख़्स को मैं ने कभी घर पर नहीं देखा

क्या देखोगे हाल-ए-दिल-बर्बाद के तुम ने
कर्फ़्यू में मेरे शहर का मंज़र नहीं देखा

जाँ देने को पहुँचे थे सभी तेरी गली में
भागे तो किसी ने भी पलट कर नहीं देखा

दाढ़ी तेरे चेहरे पे नहीं है तो अजब क्या
यारों ने तेरे पेट के अंदर नहीं देखा

तफ़रीह ये होती है के हम सैर की ख़ातिर
साहिल पे गए और समंदर नहीं देखा

फ़ुट-पाथ पे भी अब नज़र आते हैं कमिश्नर
क्या तुम ने कोई ओथ कमिश्नर नहीं देखा

अफ़सोस के इक शख़्स को दिल देने से पहले
मटके की तरह ठोंक बजा कर नहीं देखा

*दिलावर 'फ़िगार'*

----------


## anita

कहाँ मैं अभी तक नज़र आ सका हूँ
ख़ुदा जाने कितनी तहों में छुपा हूँ

ये किस न सदा दी मुझे ज़िंदगी ने
मगर मैं तो सदियाँ हुईं मर चुका हूँ

ये कह कर तो मंज़िल ने दिल तोड़ डाला
जहाँ से चला था वही मरहला हूँ

ये दिलचस्प वादे ये रंगीं दिलासे
अजब साज़िशें हैं कहाँ आ गया हूँ

तेरा क़र्बु हासिल हुआ भी तो क्या है
वही फ़ासला था वही फ़ासला हूँ

*दिल अय्यूबी*

----------


## anita

मैं सिर्फ़ वो नहीं जो नज़र आ गया तुझे
मुज़्दा फिर इज़्न-ए-बार-ए-दिगर आ गया तुझे

सहरा में जान देने के मौक़े तो अब भी हैं
वो क्या जुनूँ था ले के जो घर आ गया तुझे

पहले कभी तो मौत को तुझ से गिला न था
जीने का आज कैसे हुनर आ गया तुझे

इस दौर में ये फ़ख़्र भी किस को नसीब है
चेहरा तो आईने में नज़र आ गया तुझे

इस शहर में तो कुछ नहीं रूस्वाई के सिवा
ऐ ‘दिल’ ये इश्क़ ले के किधर आ गया तुझे

*दिल अय्यूबी*

----------


## anita

दाग़-ए-दिल अपना जब दिखाता हूँ
रश्क से शम्मा को जलाता हूँ

वो मेरा शोख़ है निपट चंचल
भाग जाता है जब बुलाता हूँ

उस परी-रू को देखता हूँ जब
हो के दीवाना सुध भुलाता हूँ

मुझ को देता है गालियाँ उठ कर
नींद से जब उसे जगाता हूँ

जब मुझे घेरता है ग़म ‘ताबाँ’
साग़र-ए-मय को भर पिलाता हूँ

*'ताबाँ' अब्दुल हई*

----------


## anita

चुपके-चुपके रात दिन आँसू बहाना याद है
हमको अब तक आशिक़ी का वो ज़माना याद है
बा-हज़ाराँ इज़्तराब-ओ-सद हज़ाराँ इश्तियाक़[1]
तुझसे वो पहले-पहल दिल का लगाना याद है
तुझसे मिलते ही वो बेबाक हो जाना मेरा
और तेरा दाँतों में वो उँगली दबाना याद है
खेंच लेना वोह मेरा परदे का कोना दफ़तन[2]
और दुपट्टे से तेरा वो मुँह छुपाना याद है
जानकार सोता तुझे वो क़स्दे पा-बोसी[3] मेरा
और तेरा ठुकरा के सर वो मुस्कराना याद है
तुझको जब तन्हा कभी पाना तो अज़ राहे-लिहाज़
हाले दिल बातों ही बातों में जताना याद है
जब सिवा मेरे तुम्हारा कोई दीवाना न था
सच कहो क्या तुमको भी वो कारख़ाना [4] याद है
ग़ैर की नज़रों से बच कर सबकी मरज़ी के ख़िलाफ़
वो तेरा चोरी छिपे रातों को आना याद है
आ गया गर बस्ल की शब[5] भी कहीं ज़िक्रे-फ़िराक़[6]
वो तेरा रो-रो के मुझको भी रुलाना याद है
दोपहर की धूप में मेरे बुलाने के लिए
वो तेरा कोठे पे नंगे पाँव आना याद है
देखना मुझको जो बरगशता तो सौ-सौ नाज़ से
जब मना लेना तो फिर ख़ुद रूठ जाना याद है
चोरी-चोरी हम से तुम आ कर मिले थे जिस जगह
मुद्दतें गुज़रीं पर अब तक वो ठिकाना याद है
बावजूदे-इद्दआ-ए-इत्तिक़ा[7] ‘हसरत’ मुझे
आज तक अहद-ए-हवस का वो ज़माना याद है
हसरत मोहानी


१  असीम बेचैनी और अति-उत्सुकता के साथ
२  अचानक
३  पाँव चूमने का प्रयास
४  समय
५  मिलन की रात
६  विरह की बात
७  पवित्रता की कस्मों के बावजूद

----------


## anita

कभी गुंचा कभी शोला कभी शबनम की तरह,
लोग मिलते हैं बदलते हुए मौसम की तरह,
मेरे महबूब मेरे प्यार को इलज़ाम न दे,
हिज्र में ईद मनाई है मुहर्रम की तरह,
मैंने खुशबू की तरह तुझको किया है महसूस,
दिल ने छेड़ा है तेरी याद को शबनम की तरह,
कैसे हमदर्द हो तुम कैसी मसीहाई है,
दिल पे नश्तर भी लगाते हो तो मरहम की तरह.

----------


## anita

कभी तो खुल के बरस अब के मेहरबान की तरह,
मेरा वजूद है जलते हुए मकां की तरह,
मैं इक ख्वाब सही आपकी अमानत हूँ,
मुझे संभाल के रखियेगा जिस्म-ओ-जान की तरह,
कभी तो सोच के वो साक्ष किस कदर था बुलंद,
जो बिछ गया तेरे क़दमों में आसमान की तरह,
बुला रहा है मुझे फिर किसी बदन का बसंत,
गुज़र न जाए ये रूठ भी कहीं खिज़ां की तरह..

----------


## anita

एक दीवाने को ये आये हैं समझाने कई
पहले मै दीवाना था और अब हैं दीवाने कई
मुझको चुप रहना पड़ा बस आप का मुंह देखकर
वरना महफ़िल में थे मेरे जाने पहचाने कई
एक ही पत्थर लगे है हर इबादतगाह में
गढ़ लिये हैं एक ही बुत के सबने अफ़साने कई
मै वो काशी का मुसलमां हूं के जिसको ऐ ‘नज़ीर’
अपने घेरे में लिये रहते हैं बुतख़ाने कई

----------


## anita

तेरे खुशबु मे बसे ख़त मैं जलाता कैसे,
जिनको दुनिया की निगाहों से छुपाये रखा,
जिनको इक उम्र कलेजे से लगाए रखा,
जिनका हर लफ्ज़ मुझे याद था पानी की तरह,
याद थे मुझको जो पैगाम-ऐ-जुबानी की तरह,
मुझ को प्यारे थे जो अनमोल निशानी की तरह,
तूने दुनिया की निगाहों से जो बचाकर लिखे,
सालाहा-साल मेरे नाम बराबर लिखे,
कभी दिन में तो कभी रात में उठकर लिखे,
तेरे खुशबु मे बसे ख़त मैं जलाता कैसे,
प्यार मे डूबे हुए ख़त मैं जलाता कैसे,
तेरे हाथों के लिखे ख़त मैं जलाता कैसे,
तेरे ख़त आज मैं गंगा में बहा आया हूँ,
आग बहते हुए पानी में लगा आया हूँ,

----------


## anita

मुझसे मिलने के वो करता था बहाने कितने,
अब गुजारेगा मेरे साथ ज़माने कितने,
मैं गिरा था तो बहुत लोग रुके थे लेकिन,
सोचता हूँ मुझे आए थे उठाने कितने,
जिस तरह मैंने तुझे अपना बना रखा है,
सोचते होंगे यही बात न जाने कितने,
तुम नया ज़ख्म लगाओ तुम्हे इससे क्या है,
भरने वाले है अभी ज़ख्म पुराने कितने

----------


## anita

हम तो हैं परदेस में देश में निकला होगा चाँद,
अपनी रात की छत पर कितना तन्हा होगा चाँद,
जिन आंखों में काजल बनकर तैरी काली रात,
उन आंखों में आंसू का इक कतरा होगा चाँद,
रात ने ऐसा पेच लगाया टूटी हाथ से डोर,
आँगन वाले नीम में जाकर अटका होगा चाँद,
चाँद बिना हर दिन यूँ बीता जैसे युग बीते,
मेरे बिना किस हाल में होगा कैसा होगा चाँद,

----------


## anita

मुझे खबर नही जन्नत बड़ी कि माँ लेकिन
लोग कहते हैं कि जन्नत बशर के नीचे है
मुझे कढ़े हुए तकिये की क्या ज़रूरत है
किसी का हाथ अभी मेरे सर के नीचे है
बुज़ुर्गों का मेरे दिल से अभी तक डर नहीं जाता
कि जब तक जागती रहती है माँ मैं घर नहीं जाता
मोहब्बत करते जाओ बस यही सच्ची इबादत है
मोहब्बत माँ को भी मक्का—मदीना मान लेती है
माँ ये कहती थी कि मोती हैं हमारे आँसू
इसलिए अश्कों का का पीना भी बुरा लगता है
परदेस जाने वाले कभी लौट आयेंगे
लेकिन इस इंतज़ार में आँखें चली गईं
शहर के रस्ते हों चाहे गाँव की पगडंडियाँ
माँ की उँगली थाम कर चलना मुझे अच्छा लगा
मैं कोई अहसान एहसान मानूँ भी तो आख़िर किसलिए
शहर ने दौलत अगर दी है तो बेटा ले लिया
अब भी रौशन हैं तेरी याद से घर के कमरे
रौशनी देता है अब तक तेरा साया मुझको
मेरे चेहरे पे ममता की फ़रावानी चमकती है
मैं बूढ़ा हो रहा हूँ फिर भी पेशानी चमकती है
मुनव्वर राना

----------


## anita

मुझे मालूम है तू मेरी फिक्र करती है माँ, 
मैं सो ना जाऊँ जब तक तू जगती है माँ ।
तेरी ममता का कर्ज है मुझ पर मेरी माँ, 
मुझे खिलाकर तू ख़ुद भूखी रहती है माँ ।
तुने रख्खा है मेरा ख़्याल हर हाल में,
मेरे वास्ते हमेशा परेशान लगती है माँ ।
जब भी ठोकर लगती है खुद से संभल जाता हूँ,
लम्हा लम्हा मेरे लिए दुआऐं माँगती है माँ ।
मायूस हुआ जब जिन्दगी की ज़द्दोज़हद से,
मेरी मुश्किलों में मुझे होंसला देती है माँ ।
मैं लाख छुपाऊँ माँ से तकलीफ़ अपनी "सहर"
मेरे चेहरे की सिकन को पहचानती है माँ ।
मोहम्मद शरीफ "सहर"

----------


## anita

ये किसका तसव्वुर है ये किसका फ़साना है,
जो अश्क है आँखों में तस्बीह का दाना है,
आँखों में नमी सी है चुप-चुप से वो बैठे हैं,
नज़ुक सी निगाहों में नाज़ुक सा फ़साना है,
ये इश्क़ नहीं आसां इतना तो समझ लीजे,
एक आग का दरिया है और ड़ूब के जाना है,
या वो थे ख़फ़ा हम से या हम थे ख़फ़ा उनसे,
कल उन का ज़माना था आज अपना ज़माना है,

----------


## anita

शहरों शहरों आज हैं तन्हा दिल पर गहरा दाग़ लिये,
गलियों गलियों हो गये रुसवा दिल पर गहरा दाग़ लिये,
आज गुलिस्तां में फैली है ख़ुशबू तेरी यादों की,
मौसम-ए-गुल है हम हैं तन्हा दिल पर गहरा दाग़ लिये,
रोते-धोते जी को जलाते मंज़िल-ए-शब तक आ पहुंचे,
चेहरे पर है गर्द-ए-तमन्ना दिल पर गहरा दाग़ लिये,
ढ़ूंढ़ने उन को शहर-ए-बुतां में आज गये थे हम भी “अदीब”,
आँख में लेकर ग़म का दरिया दिल पर गहरा दाग़ लिये,

----------


## Aeolian

एक से बढ़ कर एक ग़ज़लें ...
वाह ..

----------


## anita

वो जो हम में तुम में क़रार था तुम्हे याद हो के न याद हो,
वही यानी वादा निबाह का तुम्हें याद हो के न याद हो,
वो नये गिले वो शिकायतें वो मज़े मज़े की हिकायतें,
वो हर एक बात पे रूठना तुम्हे याद हो के न याद हो,
कोई बात ऐसी अगर हुई जो तुम्हारे जी को बुरी लगी,
तो बयां से पहले ही भूलना तुम्हे याद हो के न याद हो,
जिसे आप गिनते थे आशना जिसे आप कहते थे बावफ़ा,
मै वही हूँ ‘मोमिन’-ए-मुब्तला तुम्हे याद हो के न याद हो,

----------


## anita

सुनते है के मिल जाती है हर चीज़ दुआ से,
एक रोज़ तुझे मांग के देखेगे खुदा से,
दुनिया भी मिली है, गम-ऐ-दुनिया भी मिला है,
वो क्यों नही मिलता जिसे माँगा था खुदा से,
ए दिल तुम उन्हें देख के कुछ ऐसे तड़पना,
आ जाए हँसी उनको बैठे है खफा से,
जब कुछ न मिला हाथ दुआ को उठा कर,
फिर हाथ उठाने ही पड़े हमको दुआ से,
राना अकबराबादी

----------


## anita

अब तो घबरा के ये कहते हैं के मर जायेंगे,
मर के भी चैन ना पाया तो किधर जायेंगे,
लाये जो मस्त हैं तुरबत पे गुलाबी आँखें,
और अगर कुछ नहीं दो फूल तो धर जायेंगे,
हम नहीं वो जो करें खून का दावा तुझसे,
बल्क़ि पूछेगा ख़ुदा भी तो मुकर जायेंगे,
इब्राहीम जौक

----------


## anita

यह किसका तस्सवूर है, यह किसका फ़साना है,
जो अश्क है आखों में तस्बीह का दाना है,
जो उन पे गुज़रती है, किसने उसे जन है,
आपनी ही मुसीबत है, आपना ही फ़साना है,
आखो में नमी सी है, चुप चुप से वो बैठे है,
नाजुक सी निगाहों में, नाजुक सा फ़साना है,
ये इश्क नही आसन, इतना तो समज लीजिये,
इक आग का दरिया है, और डूब के जाना है,
या वो थे खफा हमसे, या हम है खफा उनसे,
कल उनका जमाना था, आज अपना जमाना है,

----------


## anita

वो ख़त के पुर्जे उडा रहा था,
हवाओं का रूख दिखा रहा था,
कुछ और भी हो गया नुमाया,
मैं अपना लिखा मिटा रहा था,
उसी का इमा बदल गया है,
कभी जो मेरा खुदा रहा था,
वो एक दिन एक अजनबी को,
मेरी कहानी सुना रहा था,
वो उम्र कम कर रहा था मेरी,
मैं साल अपने बढ़ा रहा था,

----------


## Aeolian

इक शख्स पास रह के समझा नहीं मुझे 
इस बात का मलाल है शिकवा नहीं मुझे 
मैं उसको बेवफाई का इलज़ाम कैसे दूँ ,
उसने तो इब्तदा से ही चाहा नही मुझे 
पत्थर समझ कर पाँव से ठोकर लगा दिया 
अफ़सोस तेरी आँख ने परखा नहीं मुझे 
क्या उम्मीदें बाँध कर आया था सामने 
उसने तो आँख भर कर देखा नहीं मुझे

----------


## anita

दुनिया तेरी रौनक़ से मैं अब ऊब रहा हूँ
तू चाँद मुझे कहती थी मैं डूब रहा हूँअब कोई शनासा भी दिखाई नहीं देता
बरसों मैं इसी शहर का महबूब रहा हूँमैं ख़्वाब नहीं आपकी आँखों की तरह था
मैं आपका लहजा नहीं अस्लोब रहा हूँ
इस शहर के पत्थर भी गवाही मेरी देंगे
सहरा भी बता देगा कि मजज़ूब रहा हूँ
रुसवाई मेरे नाम से मंसूब रही है
मैं ख़ुद कहाँ रुसवाई से मंसूब रहा हूँ
दुनिया मुझे साहिल से खड़ी देख रही है
मैं एक जज़ीरे की तरह डूब रहा हूँ
फेंक आए थे मुझको भी मेरे भाई कुएँ में
मैं सब्र में भी हज़रते अय्यूब रहा हूँ
सच्चाई तो ये है कि तेरे क़ुर्रअ-ए-दिल में
ऐसा भी ज़माना था कि मैं ख़ूब रहा हूँ
शोहरत मुझे मिलती है तो चुपचाप खड़ी रह
रुसवाई, मैं तुझसे भी तो मंसूब रहा हूँ
मुनव्वर राना

----------


## anita

है बहुत अंधियार अब सूरज निकलना चाहिए
जिस तरह से भी हो ये मौसम बदलना चाहिए
रोज़ जो चेहरे बदलते है लिबासों की तरह
अब जनाज़ा ज़ोर से उनका निकलना चाहिए
अब भी कुछ लोगो ने बेची है न अपनी आत्मा
ये पतन का सिलसिला कुछ और चलना चाहिए
फूल बन कर जो जिया वो यहाँ मसला गया
जीस्त को फ़ौलाद के साँचे में ढलना चाहिए
छिनता हो जब तुम्हारा हक़ कोई उस वक़्त तो
आँख से आँसू नहीं शोला निकलना चाहिए
दिल जवां, सपने जवाँ, मौसम जवाँ, शब् भी जवाँ
तुझको मुझसे इस समय सूने में मिलना चाहिए

गोपालदास "नीरज"

----------


## anita

अजब दुनिया है नाशायर यहाँ पर सर उठाते हैं
जो शायर हैं वो महफ़िल में दरी- चादर उठाते हैं

तुम्हारे शहर में मय्यत को सब काँधा नहीं देते
 हमारे गाँव में छप्पर भी सब मिल कर उठाते हैं

इन्हें फ़िरक़ापरस्ती मत सिखा देना कि ये बच्चे
ज़मीं से चूमकर तितली के टूटे पर उठाते हैं

समुन्दर के सफ़र से वापसी का क्या भरोसा है
तो ऐ साहिल, ख़ुदा हाफ़िज़ कि हम लंगर उठाते हैं

ग़ज़ल हम तेरे आशिक़ हैं मगर इस पेट की ख़ातिर
क़लम किस पर उठाना था क़लम किसपर उठाते हैं

बुरे चेहरों की जानिब देखने की हद भी होती है
सँभलना आईनाख़ानो, कि हम पत्थर उठाते हैं

मुनव्वर राना

----------


## anita

तुम्हारे पास ही रहते न छोड़ कर जाते 
 तुम्हीं नवाज़ते तो क्यों इधर-उधर जाते 

किसी के नाम से मंसूब ये इमारत थी 
 बदन सराय नहीं था कि सब ठहर जाते

मुनव्वर राना

----------


## anita

तेरे आने की जब ख़बर महके,
तेरे खुश्बू से सारा घर महके,
शाम महके तेरे तसव्वुर से,
शाम के बाद फिर सहर महके,
रात भर सोचता रहा तुझ को,
ज़हन-ओ-दिल मेरे रात भर महके,
याद आए तो दिल मुनव्वर हो,
दीद हो जाए तो नज़र महके,
वो घड़ी दो घड़ी जहाँ बैठे,
वो ज़मीं महके वो शजर महके,
नवाज देवबंदी

----------


## anita

उसकी कथ्थई आंखों में है जंतर मंतर सब
चाकू बाकू छुरियां वुरियां खंजर बंजर सब
जिस दिन से तुम रूठीं मुझसे रूठे रूठे हैं
चादर वादर तकिया वकिया विस्तर विस्तर सब
मुझसे विछड़के वो भी कहां पहले जैसी है
फीके पड़ गये कपड़े वपड़े जेवर वेवर सब
आखिर में किस दिन डूबूंगा फिकरें करते हैं
दरिया वरिया कश्ती वश्ती लंगर बंगर सब
-राहत इन्*दौरी

----------


## anita

इश्क़ में लाजवाब हैं हम लोग 
माहताब आफ़ताब हैं हम लोग
गर्चे अहल-ए-शराब हैं हम लोग 
ये न समझो ख़राब हैं हम लोग
शाम से आ गये जो पीने पर 
सुबह तक आफ़ताब हैं हम लोग
नाज़ करती है ख़ाना-वीरानी 
ऐसे ख़ाना- ख़राब हैं हम लोग
तू हमारा जवाब है तनहा 
और तेरा जवाब हैं हम लोग
ख़ूब हम जानते हैं क़द्र अपनी 
कितने नाकामयाब हैं हम लोग
हर हक़ीक़त से जो गुज़र जायेँ 
वो सदाक़त-म'आब हैं हम लोग
जब मिली आँख होश खो बैठे 
कितने हाज़िर-जवाब हैं हम लोग
जिगर मुरादाबादी

----------


## anita

दुनिया ने हम पे जब कोई इल्ज़ाम रख दिया
हमने मुक़ाबिल उसके तेरा नाम रख दिया
इक ख़ास हद पे आ गई जब तेरी बेरुख़ी
नाम उसका हमने गर्दिशे-अय्याम रख दिया
मैं लड़खड़ा रहा हूँ तुझे देख-देखकर
तूने तो मेरे सामने इक जाम रख दिया
कितना सितम-ज़रीफ़ है वो साहिब-ए-जमाल
उसने जला-जला के लबे-बाम रख दिया
इंसान और देखे बग़ैर उसको मान ले
इक ख़ौफ़ का बशर ने ख़ुदा नाम रख दिया
अब जिसके जी में आए वही पाए रौशनी
हमने तो दिल जला के सरे-आम रख दिया
क्या मस्लेहत-शनास था वो आदमी ‘क़तील’
मजबूरियों का जिसने वफ़ा नाम रख दिया
क़तील शिफ़ाई

----------


## anita

अपना गम लेके कहीं और न जाया जाए
घर में बिखरी हुई चीज़ों को सजाया जाए
जिन चिरागों को हवाओं का कोई खौफ़ नहीं
उन चिरागों को हवाओं से बचाया जाए
बाग़ में जाने के आदाब हुआ करते हैं
किसी तितली को न फूलों से उड़ाया जाए
ख़ुदकुशी करने की हिम्मत नहीं होती सब में
और कुछ दिन अभी औरों को सताया जाए
घर से मस्जिद है बहुत दूर चलो यूँ कर लें
किसी रोते हुए बच्चे को हँसाया जाए
निदा फाज़ली

----------


## anita

वो तो ख़ुशबू है हवाओं में बिखर जायेगा 
मसला फूल का है फूल किधर जायेगा
हम तो समझे थे के एक ज़ख़्म है भर जायेगा 
क्या ख़बर थी के रग-ए-जाँ में उतर जायेगा
वो हवाओं की तरह ख़ानाबजाँ फिरता है 
एक झोंका है जो आयेगा गुज़र जायेगा
वो जब आयेगा तो फिर उसकी रफ़ाक़त के लिये 
मौसम-ए-गुल मेरे आँगन में ठहर जायेगा
आख़िर वो भी कहीं रेत पे बैठी होगी 
तेरा ये प्यार भी दरिया है उतर जायेगा


परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

अपनी मर्ज़ी से कहाँ अपने सफ़र के हम हैं
रुख हवाओं का जिधर का है, उधर के हम हैं |
पहले हर चीज़ थी अपनी मगर अब लगता है
अपने ही घर में, किसी दूसरे घर के हम हैं |
वक़्त के साथ है मिट्टी का सफ़र सदियों से
किसको मालूम, कहाँ के हैं, किधर के हम हैं |
जिस्म से रूह तलक अपने कई आलम हैं
कभी धरती के, कभी चाँद नगर के हम हैं |
चलते रहते हैं कि चलना है मुसाफ़िर का नसीब
सोचते रहते हैं, किस राहगुज़र के हम हैं |
गिनतियों में ही गिने जाते हैं हर दौर में हम
हर क़लमकार की बेनाम ख़बर के हम हैं |


निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

बिछड़ा है जो एक बार तो मिलते नहीं देखा 
इस ज़ख़्म को हमने कभी सिलते नहीं देखा
इस बार जिसे चाट गई धूप की ख़्वाहिश
फिर शाख़ पे उस फूल को खिलते नहीं देखा
यक-लख़्त गिरा है तो जड़ें तक निकल आईं 
जिस पेड़ को आँधी में भी हिलते नहीं देखा
काँटों में घिरे फूल को चूम आयेगी तितली 
तितली के परों को कभी छिलते नहीं देखा
किस तरह मेरी रूह हरी कर गया आख़िर 
वो ज़हर जिसे जिस्म में खिलते नहीं देखा
परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

बदला न अपने आपको जो थे वही रहे
मिलते रहे सभी से अजनबी रहे
अपनी तरह सभी को किसी की तलाश थी
हम जिसके भी क़रीब रहे दूर ही रहे
दुनिया न जीत पाओ तो हारो न खुद को तुम
थोड़ी बहुत तो जे़हन में नाराज़गी रहे
गुज़रो जो बाग़ से तो दुआ माँगते चलो
जिसमें खिले हैं फूल वो डाली हरी रहे
हर वक़्त हर मकाम पे हँसना मुहाल है
रोने के वास्ते भी कोई बेकली रहे
निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

मैं ज़िंदा हूँ ये मुश्तहर कीजिए 
मिरे क़ातिलों को ख़बर कीजिए
ज़मीं सख़्त है आसमाँ दूर है 
बसर हो सके तो बसर कीजिए
सितम के बहुत से हैं रद्द-ए-अमल
ज़रूरी नहीं चश्म तर कीजिए
वही ज़ुल्म बार-ए-दिगर है तो फिर
वही जुर्म बार-ए-दिगर कीजिए
क़फ़स तोड़ना बाद की बात है
अभी ख़्वाहिश-ए-बाल-ओ-पर कीजिए


साहिर लुधियानवी

----------


## anita

चारागर भूल गया हो जैसे
अब तो मरना ही दवा हो जैसे
मुझसे बिछुड़ा था वो पहले भी मगर
अब के यह ज़ख़्म नया हो जैसे
मेरे माथे पे तेरे प्यार का हाथ
रूह पर दस्ते-सबा हो जैसे
यूँ बहुत हँस के मिला था लेकिन
दिल ही दिल में वो ख़फ़ा हो जैसे
सर छुपाएँ तो बदन खुलता है 
ज़ीस्त मुफ़लिस की रिदा हो जैसे


परवीन शाकिर

----------


## anita

सुबह रो-रो के शाम होती है 
शब तड़प कर तमाम होती है
सामने चश्म-ए-मस्त साक़ी के 
किस को परवाह-ए-जाम होती है
कोई ग़ुंचा खिला के बुल-बुल को 
बेकली ज़र-ए-दाम होती है
हम जो कहते हैं कुछ इशारों से 
ये ख़ता ला-कलाम होती है

बहादुर शाह ज़फ़र

----------


## anita

भरोसा मत करो साँसों की डोरी टूट जाती है
छतें महफ़ूज़ रहती हैं हवेली टूट जाती है
मुहब्बत भी अजब शय है वो जब परदेस में रोये
तो फ़ौरन हाथ की एक-आध चूड़ी टूट जाती है
कहीं कोई कलाई एक चूड़ी को तरसती है
कहीं कंगन के झटके से कलाई टूट जाती है
लड़कपन में किये वादे की क़ीमत कुछ नहीं होती
अँगूठी हाथ में रहती है मँगनी टूट जाती है
किसी दिन प्यास के बारे में उससे पूछिये जिसकी
कुएँ में बाल्टी रहती है रस्सी टूट जाती है
कभी एक गर्म आँसू काट देता है चटानों को
कभी एक मोम के टुकड़े से छैनी टूट जाती है.
मुनव्वर राना

----------


## anita

दामन को आँसुओं से शराबोर कर दिया
उसने मेरे इरादे को कमज़ोर कर दिया
बारिश हुए तो झूम के स नाचने लगे
मौसम ने पेड़-पौधों को भी मोर कर दिया
मैं वो दिया हूँ जिससे लरज़ती है अब हवा
आँधी ने छेड़-छेड़ के मुँहज़ोर कर दिया
इज़हार-ए-इश्क़ ग़ैर-ज़रूरी था , आपने
तशरीह कर के शेर को कमज़ोर कर दिया
उसके हसब-नसब पे कोई शक़ नहीं मगर
उसको मुशायरों ने ग़ज़ल-चोर कर दिया
उसने भी मुझको क़िस्से की सूरत भुला दिया
मैंने भी आरज़ूओं को दरगोर कर दिया

मुनव्वर राना

----------


## anita

हमारा तीर कुछ भी हो निशाने तक पहुँचता है
परिन्दा कोई मौसम हो ठिकाने तक पहुँचता है
धुआँ बादल नहीं होता कि बादल दौड़ पड़ता है
ख़ुशी से कौन बच्चा कारख़ाने तक पहुँचता है
हमारी मुफ़लिसी पर आपको हँसना मुबारक हो
मगर यह तंज़ हर सैयद घराने तक पहुँचता है
मैं चाहूँ तो मिठाई की दुकानें खोल सकता हूँ 
मगर बचपन हमेशा रामदाने तक पहुँचता है
अभी ऐ ज़िन्दगी तुमको हमारा साथ देना है
अभी बेटा हमारा सिर्फ़ शाने तक पहुँचता है
सफ़र का वक़्त आ जाये तो फिर कोई नहीं रुकता
मुसाफ़िर ख़ुद से चल कर आब-ओ-दाने तक पहुँचता है.

मुन्नवर राणा

----------


## anita

अँधेरे चारों तरफ़ सायं-सायं करने लगे
चिराग़ हाथ उठाकर दुआएँ करने लगे
तरक़्क़ी कर गए बीमारियों के सौदागर 
ये सब मरीज़ हैं जो अब दवाएँ करने लगे
लहूलोहान पड़ा था ज़मीं पे इक सूरज 
परिन्दे अपने परों से हवाएँ करने लगे
ज़मीं पे आ गए आँखों से टूट कर आँसू
बुरी ख़बर है फ़रिश्ते ख़ताएँ करने लगे
झुलस रहे हैं यहाँ छाँव बाँटने वाले
वो धूप है कि शजर इलतिजाएँ करने लगे
अजीब रंग था मजलिस का, ख़ूब महफ़िल थी
सफ़ेद पोश उठे काएँ-काएँ करने लगे


राहत इन्दौरी

----------


## Aeolian

अपने हाथों की लकीरों में बसा ले मुझको
मैं हूँ तेरा तो नसीब अपना बना ले मुझको।
मुझसे तू पूछने आया है वफ़ा के माने
ये तेरी सादा-दिली मार ना डाले मुझको।
ख़ुद को मैं बाँट ना डालूँ कहीं दामन-दामन
कर दिया तूने अगर मेरे हवाले मुझको।
बादाह फिर बादाह है मैं ज़हर भी पी जाऊँ ‘क़तील’
शर्त ये है कोई बाहों में सम्भाले मुझको।
—qateel shifai
बादाह  = Wine, Spirits

----------


## Aeolian

मेरा जज़्ब-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा
जहान-ए-आरज़ू बरहम न होगा।
बढ़ेगा मेरी दुनिया में उजाला
चिराग-ए-सोज़-ए-ग़म मद्धम न होगा।
जहाँ में आब गिल से मावरा भी
तेरा दर्द-ए-मोहब्बत कम न होगा।
तेरे दर पर जो सर ख़म हो गया है 
वो अब दुनिया के आगे ख़म न होगा।
लड़ूँगा गर्दिश-ए-दौराँ से ‘दर्शन’
में जोश-ए-अमल अब कम न होगा।
— sant darshan singh


बरहम = Spoiled
सोज़ = Burning, Exciting, Passionate
आब = Brilliance, Brightness
गिल = Earth, Mud
मावरा = Extra
ख़म = Bend
गर्दिश = Misfortune
दौराँ = Time

----------


## Aeolian

दिल-ए-नादाँ तुझे हुआ क्या है
आख़िर इस दर्द की दवा क्या है?
हमको उनसे वफ़ा की है उम्मीद
जो नहीं जानते वफ़ा क्या है।
हम हैं मुश्ताक़ और वो बेज़ार
या इलाही ये माजरा क्या है।
जब कि तुझ बिन नहीं कोई मौजूद
फिर ये हंगामा ऐ ख़ुदा क्या है।
जान तुम पर निसार करता हूँ
मैंने नहीं जानता दुआ क्या है।
— mirza galib
मुश्ताक़ = Eager, Ardent
बेज़ार = Angry, Disgusted

----------


## Aeolian

दो जवाँ दिलों का ग़म दूरियाँ समझती हैं
कौन याद करता है हिचकियाँ समझती हैं।
तुम तो ख़ुद ही क़ातिल हो, तुम ये बात क्या जानो
क्यों हुआ मैं दीवाना बेड़ियाँ समझती हैं।
बाम से उतरती है जब हसीन दोशीज़ा
जिस्म की नज़ाक़त को सीढ़ियाँ समझती हैं।
यूँ तो सैर-ए-गुलशन को कितना लोग आते हैं
फूल कौन तोड़ेगा डालियाँ समझती हैं।
जिसने कर लिया दिल में पहली बार घर ‘दानिश’
उसको मेरी आँखों की पुतलियाँ समझती हैं।
— DANISH ALIGARHI
बाम = Terrace, Rooftop
दोशीज़ा = Bride

----------


## Aeolian

बोल रहा था कल वो मुझसे हाथ में मेरा हाथ लिए
चलते रहेंगे सुख-दुख के हम सारे मौसम साथ लिए।
उसने अपनी झोली से कल प्यार के हमको फूल दिए
लौट आए हैं दामन भर के उसकी ये सौग़ात लिए।
रंग डालो तन मन की बगिया, फ़ागुन बन कर आ जाओ
बरस पड़ो दिल के आँगन में रंगों की बरसात लिए।
हमने अपनी सारी शामें लिख दीं उनके नाम ‘क़तील’
उम्र का लमहा-लमहा बीता उनको अपने साथ लिए।
-QATEEL SHIFAI

----------


## anita

ऐ मोहब्बत तेरे अंजाम पे रोना आया
जाने क्यों आज तेरे नाम पे रोना आया
यूँ तो हर शाम उम्मीदों में गुज़र जाती थी
आज कुछ बात है जो शाम पे रोना आया
कभी तक़्दीर का मातम कभी दुनिया का गिला
मंज़िल-ए-इश्क़ में हर गाम पे रोना आया
जब हुआ ज़िक्र ज़माने में मोहब्बत का 'शकील'
मुझ को अपने दिल-ए-नाकाम पे रोना आया


शकील बदायूँनी

----------


## Aeolian

आह को चाहिए इक उम्र असर होने तक
कौन जीता है तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ के सर होने तक।
आशिक़ी सब्र-तलब और तमन्ना बेताब
दिल का क्या रंग करूँ ख़ून-ए-जिगर होने तक।
हम ने माना कि तग़ाफुल न करोगे लेकिन
ख़ाक हो जाएँगे हम तुमको ख़बर होने तक।
ग़म-ए-हस्ती का ‘असद’ किस से हो जुज़ मर्ग इलाज
शमा हर रंग में जलती है सहर होने तक।
—mirza galib
सब्र-तलब = Desiring/Needing Patience
तग़ाफुल = Ignore/Neglect
जुज़ = Except/Other than
मर्ग = Death
शमा = Lamp/Candle
सहर = Dawn/Morning

----------


## Aeolian

राज़ ये मुझपे आशकारा है
इश्क शबनम नहीं शरारा है।
इक निग़ाह-ए-करम फिर उसके बाद
उम्र भर का सितम गवारा है।
रक़्स में हैं जो सागर-ओ-मीना
किसकी नज़रों का ये इशारा है।
लौट आए हैं यार के दर से
वक़्त ने जब हमें पुकारा है।
अपने दर्शन पे इक निग़ाह-ए-करम
वो ग़म-ए-ज़िन्दग़ी का मारा है।
—sant darshan singh
आशकारा = obvious
शरारा = spark
रक़्स = Dance

----------


## Aeolian

बात साक़ी की न टाली जाएगी
कर के तौबा तोड़ डाली जाएगी।
देख लेना वो न खाली जाएगी
आह जो दिल से निकाली जाएगी।
ग़र यही तर्ज़-ए-फुगाँ है अन्दलीब
तो भी गुलशन से निकाली जाएगी।
आते-आते आएगा उनको ख़याल
जाते-जाते बेख़याली जाएगी।
क्यों नहीं मिलती गले से तेग़-ए-नाज़
ईद क्या अब के भी खाली जाएगी।
—habib jaleel
फुगाँ = Cry of Pain
अन्दलीब = Nightingale
तेग़ = Sword

----------


## Aeolian

तमाम उम्र तेरा इंतज़ार हमने किया
इस इंतज़ार में किस-किस से प्यार हमने किया।
तलाश-ए-दोस्त को एक उम्र चाहिए, ऐ दोस्त!
कि एक उम्र तेरा इंतज़ार हमने किया।
तेरे ख़याल में दिलशाद मैं रहा बरसों
तेरे हुज़ूर इसे सौगवार हमने किया।
ये तिशनगी है कि उनसे क़रीब रहकर भी
‘हफ़ीज़’ याद उन्हें बार-बार हमने किया।
—hafiz hoshiarpuri

दिलशाद = Cheerful, Winsome
तिशनगी = Desire

----------


## Aeolian

किसी रंजिश को हवा दो कि मैं ज़िंदा हूँ अभी
मुझको अहसास दिला दो कि मैं ज़िंदा हूँ अभी।
मेरे रुकने से मेरी साँसें भी रुक जाएँगी
फ़ासले और बढ़ा दो कि मैं ज़िंदा हूँ अभी।
ज़हर पीने की तो आदत थी ज़मानेवालों
अब कोई और दवा दो कि मैं ज़िंदा हूँ अभी।
चलती राहों में यूँ ही आँख लगी है ‘फ़ाकिर’
भीड़ लोगों की हटा दो कि मैं ज़िंदा हूँ अभी।
-sudarshan faakir

----------


## anita

रुखों के चांद, लबों के गुलाब मांगे है
बदन की प्यास, बदन की शराब मांगे है
मैं कितने लम्हे न जाने कहाँ गँवा आया
तेरी निगाह तो सारा हिसाब मांगे है
मैं किस से पूछने जाऊं कि आज हर कोई
मेरे सवाल का मुझसे जवाब मांगे है
दिल-ए-तबाह का यह हौसला भी क्या कम है
हर एक दर्द से जीने की ताब मांगे है
बजा कि वज़ा-ए-हया भी है एक चीज़ मगर
निशात-ए-दिल तुझे बे-हिजाब मांगे है


जाँ निसार अख़्तर

----------


## anita

इसी सबब से हैं शायद, अज़ाब जितने हैं
झटक के फेंक दो पलकों पे ख़्वाब जितने हैं
वतन से इश्क़, ग़रीबी से बैर, अम्न से प्यार
सभी ने ओढ़ रखे हैं नक़ाब जितने हैं
समझ सके तो समझ ज़िन्दगी की उलझन को
सवाल उतने नहीं है, जवाब जितने हैं

जाँ निसार अख़्तर

----------


## Aeolian

वही पलकों का झपकना वही जादू तेरे
सारे अंदाज़ चुरा लाई है ख़ुशबू तेरे।
तुझसे मैं जिस्म चुराता था मगर इल्म न था
मेरे साये से लिपट जाएँगे बाज़ू तेरे ।
तेरी आँखों में पिघलती रही सूरत मेरी।
मेरी तसवीर पे गिरते रहे आँसू तेरे।
और कुछ देर अगर तेज़ हवा चलती रही
मेरी बाँहों में बिखर जाएँगे गेसू तेरे।
-nazeer qaisar

----------


## Aeolian

लुत्फ़ जो उसके इंतज़ार में है
वो कहाँ मौसम-ए-बहार में है।
हुस्न जितना है गाहे-गाहे में
कब मुलाकात बार-बार में है।
जान-ओ-दिल से मैं हारता ही रहूँ
गर तेरी जीत मेंरी हार में है।
ज़िन्दगी भर की चाहतों का सिला
दिल में पैवस्त मू के ख़ार में है।
क्या हुआ गर खुशी नहीं बस में
मुसकुराना तो इख़्तियार में है।
—
पैवस्त = Absorb, Attach, Join
मू = Hair
ख़ार = A linen covering for a woman’s head, throat, and chin
इख़्तियार = Choice, Control, Influence, Option, Right

----------


## Aeolian

बहारों के चमन याद आ गया है
मुझे वो गुलबदन याद आ गया है।
लचकती शाख ने जब सर उठाया
किसी का बाँकपन याद आ गया है।
मेरी ख़ामोशियों पर हँसने वालों
मुझे वो कमसुख़न याद ऐ गया है।
तेरी सूरत को जब देखा है मैंने
उरूज-ए-फ़िक्र-ओ-फ़न याद आ गया है।
मिले वो बन कर अजनबी तो ‘रिफ़त’
जमाने का चलन याद आ गया है।
—rifat sultan


बाँकपन = Slyness
कमसुख़न = One who speaks less
उरूज = Ascent

----------


## Aeolian

अपनी ग़ज़लों में तेरा हुस्न सुनाऊँ आ जा
आ ग़म-ए-यार तुझे दिल में बसाऊँ आ जा।
बिन किए बात तुझे बात सुनाकर दिल की
तेरी आँखों में हया रंग सजाऊँ आ जा।
अनछुए होंठ तेरे एक कली से छू कर
उसको मफ़हूम नज़ाक़त से मिलाऊँ आ जा।
मैंने माना कि तू साक़ी है मैं मैकश तेरा
आज तू पी मैं तुझे जाम पिलाऊँ आ जा।
हीर वारिस की सुनाऊँ मैं तुझे शाम ढले
तुझमें सोए हुए जज़्बों को जगाऊँ आ जा।
ऐं मेरे सीने में हर आन धड़कती ख़ुशबू
आ मेरे दिल में तुझे तुझसे मिलाऊँ आ जा।
—
मफ़हूम = To be taken to mean, Understood
हीर वारिस की: This is an explanation and not a meaning. The famous Punjabi poetry “Heer Ranjha” was written by Warris Shah. This is what is being referred to here.
आन = Moment

----------


## anita

क्या बात है 

बहुत बढ़िया जी एक से बढ़ कर एक

----------


## anita

हमसे भागा न करो, दूर ग़ज़ालों की तरह
हमने चाहा है तुम्हें चाहने वालों की तरह
खुद-ब-खुद नींद-सी आंखों में घुली जाती है
महकी-महकी है शब-ए-गम तेरे बालों की तरह
तेरे बिन, रात के हाथों पे ये तारों के अयाग
खूबसूरत हैं मगर जहर के प्यालों की तरह
और क्या उसमें जियादा कोई नर्मी बरतूं
दिल के जख्मों को छुआ है तेरे गालों की तरह
गुनगुनाते हुए और आ कभी उन सीनों में
तेरी खातिर जो महकते हैं शिवालों की तरह
तेरी ज़ुल्फ़ें तिरी आँखें तिरे अबरू तिरे लब
अब भी मशहूर हैं दुनिया में मिसालों की तरह
हम से मायूस न हो ऐ शब-ए-दौराँ कि अभी
दिल में कुछ दर्द चमकते हैं उजालों की तरह
मुझसे नजरे तो मिलाओ कि हजारों चेहरे
मेरी आंखों में सुलगते हैं सवालों की तरह
और तो मुझ को मिला क्या मिरी मेहनत का सिला
चंद सिक्के हैं मिरे हाथ में छालों की तरह
जुस्तजू ने किसी मंजिल पे ठहरने न दिया
हम भटकते रहें आवारा ख्यालों की तरह
जिन्दगी! जिसको तेरा प्यार मिला वो जाने 
हम तो नाकाम रहें, चाहने वालों की तरह।

जाँ निसार अख़्तर

----------


## Aeolian

हमको किसके ग़म ने मारा, ये कहानी फिर सही
किसने तोड़ा दिल हमारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
दिल के लुटने का सबब पूछो न सबके सामने
नाम आएगा तुम्हारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
नफ़रतों के तीर खाकर दोस्तों के शहर में
हमने किस-किस को पुकारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।
क्या बताएँ प्यार की बाज़ी वफ़ा की राह में
कौन जीता कौन हारा, ये कहानी फिर सही।

----------


## anita

तेरी सूरत जो दिलनशीं की है
आशना शक्ल हर हसीं की है
हुस्न से दिल लगा के हस्ती की
हर घड़ी हमने आतशीं की है
सुबहे-गुल हो की शामे-मैख़ाना
मदह उस रू-ए-नाज़नीं की है
शैख़ से बे-हिरास मिलते हैं
हमने तौबा अभी नहीं की है
ज़िक्रे-दोज़ख़, बयाने-हूरो-कुसूर
बात गोया यहीं कहीं की है
अश्क़ तो कुछ भी रंग ला न सके
ख़ूं से तर आज आस्तीं की है
कैसे मानें हरम के सहल-पसन्द
रस्म जो आशिक़ों के दीं की है
फ़ैज़ औजे-ख़याल से हमने
आसमां सिन्ध की ज़मीं की है

फ़ैज़ अहमद फ़ैज

----------


## anita

जब तेरी याद के जुगनू चमके
देर तक आँख में आँसू चमके
सख़्त तारीक है दिल की दुनिया
ऐसे आलम में अगर तू चमके
हमने देखा सरे-बाज़ारे-वफ़ा
कभी मोती कभी आँसू चमके
शर्त है शिद्दते-अहसासे-जमाल
रंग तो रंग है ख़ुशबू चमके
आँख मजबूर-ए-तमाशा है ‘फ़राज़’
एक सूरत है कि हरसू चमके

अहमद फ़राज

----------


## anita

तड़पती हैं तमन्नाएँ किसी आराम से पहले
लुटा होगा न यूँ कोई दिल-ए-ना-काम से पहले
ये आलम देख कर तू ने भी आँखें फेर लीं वरना
कोई गर्दिश नहीं थी गर्दिश-ए-अय्याम से पहले
गिरा है टूट कर शायद मेरी तक़दीर का तारा
कोई आवाज़ आई थी शिकस्त-ए-जाम से पहले
कोई कैसे करे दिल में छुपे तूफ़ाँ का अंदाज़ा
सुकूत-ए-मर्ग छाया है किसी कोहराम से पहले
न जाने क्यूँ हमें इस दम तुम्हारी याद आती है
जब आँखों में चमकते हैं सितारे शाम से पहले
सुनेगा जब ज़माना मेरी बर्बादी के अफ़साने
तुम्हारा नाम भी आएगा मेरे नाम से पहले


क़तील शिफ़ाई

----------


## Aeolian

तब की बात है जब औरतें
नहीं करती थीं बातें अपने बारे में
मन में रखी हुयी रहस्यों की गठरी में
हज़ार गांठें बाँध, रखे रहती थीं कसकर पकड़,

उनकी  खुद की कोई सोच भी तो न थी
कि इसका जिम्मा ले रखा था घर के बड़े-बूढों ने

तब भी कुछ औरतें झाँकती थीं
घर के झरोखों-खिड़कियों-रोशनदानों से बाहर
कि मिल जाय अपनी सी ही कोई और
बहू-बेटी-भतीजी-भाभी-चाची
जिसे दिखा सकें वो अपनी गठरी में रखी कुछ नायाब चीज़ें,
जिनके बारे में कोई और कुछ भी नहीं जानता

यूँ तो औरतों का ज़ोर से हँसना भी मना हुआ करता था
और बिन बताए कहीं आने-जाने पर भी थी पाबंदी
उन्हें पहनाए गए थे- कमरबंद-पायल-पाजेब-चूडियाँ-कंगन और तमाम गहने
ज्यों हम बाँधते हैं- गाय-बैल-भैंसों के गले में घंटियाँ
कि उनके आने-जाने का पता चलता रहे
उनके मालिकों को 

तब भी कुछ औरतें हँस ही लेती थीं
मुँह को दबाकर हथेलियों से,
और अपने ताम-झाम के साथ पहुँच ही जाती थीं
घर की छत-आँगन-देहरी या दालान पर
घूँघट को दबाये हुए दाँतों से,
झीनी से साड़ी के पीछे से
कोशिश करतीं थीं दुनिया को देखने की,

घर के बाहर झाँकने वाली ऐसी औरतों को
कहा जाता था- निर्लज्ज और बेहया
कुछ को दे दी जाती थी उपाधियाँ- 
कुलटा-कुलच्छिनी-कलमुँही-कुजात की भी,

ज़्यादा हँसने वाली औरतों को
नहीं करती थीं घर की दूसरी औरतें भी पसंद,
उन्हें आता था गुस्सा कि 'वह' कैसे हँस सकती है-
निश्चिन्त और निर्द्वन्द्व ?
जबकि ऐसा करने की
उनकी हिम्मत नहीं होती थी कभी,

जिन  औरतों को दी जाती थीं ऐसी उपाधियाँ
उन्हें समझ में नहीं आता था
कि उन्होंने गलत क्या किया?
(क्योंकि उनको तो सोचने की भी नहीं थी इजाज़त
कि क्या ठीक है और क्या गलत?)

वो नहीं सोचती थीं कि उनके साथ हो रहा है कुछ गलत
या कि वे करने वाली हैं कोई 'अनुचित काम'
तोड़ने वाली हैं कोई नियम
या उल्लंघन कर रही है परम्पराओं का,
वे तो बिन सोचे-समझे और विचारे
कर बैठती थीं- "अपने दिल का कहा"
और बदनाम हो जाती थीं,

तब भी उनके मन में रखी रहस्यों की गठरी
खुल नहीं पाती थी किसी के भी सामने,
कोई नहीं जानता था कि ऐसा क्या है उसके अन्दर
जो न सोचने-समझने वाली औरतों में भी
भर देता है साहस 'अपने दिल का कहा' करने का
जबकि पुरुष भी ऐसा करने की हिम्मत कम ही कर पाता है

लाख कोशिशें की गयीं जानने की वह रहस्य
लिखी गयीं हज़ारों किताबें
किये गए सम्मेलन-गोष्ठियाँ-सेमीनार
लेकिन सब बेकार,
नहीं निकल पाया कोई निष्कर्ष,
न बन पाया कोई सिद्धांत

आज भी लोग परेशान से लगाते रहते हैं अनुमान कि क्या है उस गठरी में
जो छिपी है औरतों के अन्तस् में
और लगती जा रही हैं जिसमें गाँठों पर गाँठें

मुस्कुराती हैं निर्लज्ज और बेहया औरतें
(क्योंकि मुस्कुरा सिर्फ वही सकती हैं)
जबकि जानती हैं सभी स्त्रियाँ उनकी गठरी का रहस्य
इसीलिये
बिना कहे सभी औरतें जानती हैं सभी औरतों के दिल की बातें
और यह भी कि 'वह' क्या है, जो करा ही देता है
हर औरत को कभी न कभी 'दिल का कहा,'

निर्लज्ज औरतें इसे स्वीकार करती हैं
बाकी  सब रह जाती हैं चुप

- आराधना

----------


## Aeolian

तेरे भीगे बदन की खुशबू से लहरें भी हुईं मस्तानी सी
तेरा ज़ुल्फ़ को छूकर आज हुई ख़ामोश हवा दीवानी सी।
ये रूप का कुंदन दहका हुआ ये जिस्म का चंदन महका हुआ
इलज़ाम न देना फिर मुझको हो जाए अगर नादानी सी।
बिखरा हुआ काजल आँखों में तूफ़ान की हलचल साँसों में
ये नर्म लबों की ख़ामोशी पलकों में छुपी हैरानी सी।
-kaleem usmani

----------


## anita

क्यूँ तबीयत कहीं ठहरती नहीं
दोस्ती तो उदास करती नहीं
हम हमेशा के सैर-चश्म सही
तुझ को देखें तो आँख भरती नहीं
शब-ए-हिज्राँ भी रोज़-ए-बद की तरह
कट तो जाती है पर गुज़रती नहीं
ये मोहब्बत है, सुन, ज़माने, सुन!
इतनी आसानियों से मरती नहीं
जिस तरह तुम गुजारते हो फ़राज़
जिंदगी उस तरह गुज़रती नहीं

अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## anita

ये ज़िस्म ये लिबास यहीं छोड़ जाऊंगा
जो कुछ है मेरे पास यहीं छोड़ जाऊंगा
जब जाऊंगा तो कोई न जायेगा मेरे साथ
सब लोगों को उदास यहीं छोड़ जाऊंगा
भरभर के जाम जिन में पिये उम्रभर वही
खुशियों भरे गिलास यहीं छोड़ जाऊंगा
जाऊंगा मुस्कुराते हुए इस जहान् से
कड़वाहटें खटास यहीं छोड़ जाऊंगा
पढ़ लेना मेरे शे'र तुम्हें याद आऊं जब
ग़ज़लें तुम्हारे पास यहीं छोड़ जाऊंगा

----------


## chulbuli

रह रह कर अँखिओं में आंसू भर आते हैं.. 

आकार छलककर गालो पे बिखर जाते हैं...

ख्वाबो को शायद जगह मिल पाती... 

पर इनमे गम किराये पर रहते हैं...




खूब मशक्कत की इन्हें दूर भगाने की...

पर गमों की तो आदत है.. रह रह कर लौट आने की..

मुस्कान से बहुत छिपाया इन्हें.. 

पर मुस्कान में कहाँ हिम्मत थी इन्हें घटाने की..




आज कुछ जरूर बात है... 

बाहर दिन होकर भी मन में रात है...

रुकी हुई है जिंदगी जैसे एक पड़ाव पर..

जैसे दिल में कोई छिपा हुआ आघात है..

----------


## Aeolian

तुम आ गए हो ऐ शह-ए-ख़ूबाँ ख़ुशामदीद
महका है आज दिल का गुलिस्ताँ ख़ुशामदीद।
उतरा है मेरी रूह के आँगन मे सैल-ए-नूर
गुरबत कदे में जश्न-ए-चरागाँ ख़ुशामदीद।
मिस्ल-ए-नसीम सुबह-ए-चमन हों सुबक खराम
इक इक क़दम नवेद-ए-बहाराँ ख़ुशामदीद।
जज़्बों को फिर यक़ीन की दौलत मिली आज
वजह-ए-करार-ए-क़ल्ब परीशाँ ख़ुशामदीद।
बरसों के बाद दिल में उजालों की है नुमू
मेहर-ए-मुनीर नैयर ताबाँ ख़ुशामदीद।
जाना तुम्हारी चश्म-ए-मोहब्बत का फ़ैज़ है
‘आशूर’ भी है आज ग़ज़लफ़ाँ ख़ुशामदीद।
—
ख़ूबाँ = The fair, The beautiful, Sweetheart, Lady-love
ख़ुशामदीद = Welcome
सैल = Short for सैलाब = Flood, Deluge, Torrent
नूर = Bright, Light, Luminescence, Luster, Refulgence
गुरबत = Exile
कद = A retreat, A den, A cavern
मिस्ल = Analogous, Example, Like, Record, Resembling
नसीम = Gentle Breeze, Zephyr
सुबक खराम = Jink
नवेद = Good News
नवेद-ए-बहाराँ = Call of Spring
क़ल्ब = Heart
वजह-ए-करार-ए-क़ल्ब = The reason of the calmness of the heart
परीशाँ = Having the disposition of a fairy, Like fairy
नुमू = Growth
मेहर-ए-मुनीर = Sunlight
नैयर = Lightsome, Luminous
ताबाँ = Hot, Burning, Light, Luminous, Shining, Radiant
चश्म = Eye
फ़ैज़ = Favour

----------


## Aeolian

कुछ काम मैंने औरतों की तरह किए
कुछ नहीं, कई
और फिर धीरे-धीरे सारे
सबसे आखिर में जब मैं लिखने बैठा
मैंने कमर सीधी खड़ी करके
पंजों और ऐडि़यों को सीध में रखकर बैठना सीखा
इससे कूल्हों को जगह मिली
और पेट को आराम
उसने बाहर की तरफ जोर लगाना बन्द कर दिया
अब मैं अपने शफ़्फाफ नाखूनों को
आइने की तरह देख सकता था
और उँगलियों को
जो अब वनस्पति जगत का हिस्सा लग रही थीं
नहीं, मुझे फिर से शुरू करने दें
मैंने पहले औरतों को देखा
उनकी खुशबू को उनकी आभा को
जो उनके उठकर चले जाने के बाद कुछ देर
वहीं रह जाती थी
उनके कपड़ों को
जिनमें वे बिलकुल अलग दिखती थीं
मैंने बहुत सारी सुन्दर लड़कियों को देखा, और उनसे नहीं
उनके आसपास होते रहने को प्यार किया,
और फिर धीरे-धीरे नाखून पालिश को
लिपस्टिक को
पायल को
कंगन को
गलहार को
कमरबन्द को
और ऊँची ऐड़ी वाले सैंडिल को
उन तमाम चीजों को जो सिर्फ औरतों की थीं
और जो उन्हें मर्दों के अलावा बनाती थीं
मर्द जो मुझे नहीं पता किसलिए
बदसूरती को ताकत का बाना कहता था
और ताकत को देह का धर्म
मैंने बहुत सारे मर्दों को देखा
जब मेरे पास देखने के लिए सिर्फ वही रह गए थे
वे मोटरसाइकिल चला रहे थे
जो तीर की तरह तुम्हारे भीतर से निकलती थी
वे कविता भी लिख रहे थे
और उसे भी कुछ दिन बाद मोटरसाइकिल की तरह चलाने लगते थे
वे हर जगह कुछ न कुछ चलाते थे
जैसे सम्भोग में शिश्न को और दुनिया में हुकूमत को।
मैंने उन्हें खूब देखा
जब वे बलात्कार कर रहे थे
गर्भ चीर रहे थे
ओठों और योनियों को भालों से दो फाड़ कर रहे थे
मैंने उन्हें औरत होकर देखा
डरकर सहमते चुप रहते हुए
और उनके मामूलीपन को जानकर भी
कुछ न कहते हुए।
नहीं, मैं फिर भटक गया
मुझे मर्दों की बात ही नहीं करनी थी
मुझे थोड़े कम मर्दों की बात करनी थी
जैसा मैं था
और वे तमाम और जो मेरे जैसे थे
मुझे उनकी बात करनी थी
जो अपने मर्द होने से उकता उठे थे
मर्दानगी के ठसके पर जिन्हें मन्द-मन्द औरताना हँसी आने लगी थी
जो औरतों की सुन्दरता के शिकार हो गए थे
प्रेमी नहीं
उन्होंने उस सुन्दरता को ओढ़ लेना चाहा
अपने काँटों-कैक्टसों के ऊपर,
उन्होंने अपने कोनों को घिसा, गोल किया
और उन पर रंग लगाए अलग-अलग कई कई
और ध्वनियाँ कर्णप्रिय रूणुन-झुणुन और कणन-मणन।
मैंने एक स्कर्ट खरीदी जो कानों में कुछ कहती थी
एक साड़ी जिसका न आर था, न पार
एक जोड़ा रेशम के गुच्छे
जिनमें वे अपना गोपनीय रखती थीं
मैं यहीं रुक जाता अगर मुझे आगे रास्ता न दिखता
पर वहाँ एक राह थी जो आगे जाती थी
वहाँ जहाँ स्त्री थी
किसी दिन यूँ ही भूख की पस्ती में
वह मुझे अपने भीतर से आती लगी
फिर इसी तरह जब मैं बेमकसद घूमने निकल गया
और शहर की आपाधापी में जा फँसा
मुझे वापस अपने पीछे कहीं दूर अँधेरे के बाद एक उजास सी लगी
हालाँकि भीड़ इतनी थी कि मैं गर्दन घुमा नहीं सकता था।
वह मुझे दिखी
जिस सुबह मैं देर तक सिगरेट पीना भूला रहा
और रक्त बिना मुझे बताए
मेरी शिराओं को जगाने मेरे स्नायुओं को जिलाने लगा
मैंने अचानक टाँगें महसूस की
जो अन्यथा धुँए की गर्द में गुम रहती थीं
और मैं जानता नहीं था कि वे मेरे लिए क्या करती है।
लेकिन फिर एक दिन
घबराकर मैंने सिगरेट पी
और दफतर चला गया
यह अंत था
या शायद नहीं
फिर भी एक बार के लिए इतना औरत होना काफी था।
= मुक्ति

----------


## Aeolian

गुलशन-गुलशन शोला-ए-ग़ुल की ज़ुल्फ़-ए-सबा की बात चली
हर्फ़-ए-जुनूँ की बंद-गिराँ की ज़ुल्म-ओ-सज़ा की बात चली।
ज़िंदा-ज़िंदा शोर-ए-जुनूँ है मौसम-ए-गुल के आने से
महफ़िल-महफ़िल अबके बरस अरबाब-ए-वफ़ा की बात चली।
अहद-ए-सितम है देखें हम आशुफ़्ता-सरों पर क्या गुजरे
शहर में उसके बंद-ए-क़बा के रंग-ए-हिना की बात चली।
एक हुआ दीवाना एक ने सर तेशे से फोड़ लिया
कैसे-कैसे लोग थे जिनसे रस्म-ए-वफ़ा की बात चली।
—
सबा=Breeze, wind
हर्फ़-ए-जुनूँ  = A word that describes craziness
अरबाब = Friends
अहद-ए-सितम = Days of Tyranny/Cruelty
आशुफ़्ता = Perplexed, Careworn, Distracted, Confused
आशुफ़्ता-सर = Mentally Deranged
क़बा = Gown, Long Coat Like Garment (I think it has been used in the sense of बुर्का here)
बंद-ए-क़बा = Locked in the gown/बुर्का
तेशे = Axe

----------


## Aeolian

नवाज़िश, करम, शुक्रिया मेहरबानी
मुझे बख़्श दी आपने ज़िन्दगानी।
जवानी की जलती हुई दोपहर में
ये ज़ुल्फ़ों के साये घनेरे-घनेरे
अजब धूप छाँव का आलम है तारी
महकता उजाला चमकते अँधेरे
ज़मीं का फ़ज़ा हो गई आसमानी
लबों की ये कलियाँ खिली-अधखिली सी
ये मख़मूर आँखें गुलाबी-गुलाबी
बदन का ये कुंदन सुनहरा-सुनहरा
ये कद है कि छूटी हुई माहताबी
हमेशा सलामत रहे या जवानी।
—
नवाज़िश = Kindness, Favor
तारी = Spreading, Happening
करम = Benevolence, Benignity
मख़मूर = Drunk, Intoxicated

----------


## Aeolian

कैसे-कैसे लोग हमारे जी को जलाने आ जाते हैं,
अपने-अपने ग़म के फ़साने हमें सुनाने आ जाते हैं।
मेरे लिए ये ग़ैर हैं और मैं इनके लिए बेगाना हूँ
फिर एक रस्म-ए-जहाँ है जिसे निभाने आ जाते हैं।
इनसे अलग मैं रह नहीं सकता इस बेदर्द ज़माने में
मेरी ये मजबूरी मुझको याद दिलाने आ जाते हैं।
सबकी सुनकर चुप रहते हैं, दिल की बात नहीं कहते
आते-आते जीने के भी लाख बहाने आ जाते हैं।

----------


## Aeolian

मेरी मानो यारों मुझको आज न रोको पीने से
बेहोशी में मरना अच्छा होश में आ कर जीने से।
मैं प्यासा हूँ मुझे पिलाओ 
जलते हैं जब दिल के घाव
आता हूँ मैखाने में, 
जाम नहीं भरते तो आओ 
कतरा कतरा ही टपकाओ 
तुम मेरे पैमाने में
खाली जाम लगा रखा है मेरे अपने सीने से।
आज मेरे आँसू ना पोछो
अपने  हाल पे रो लेने दो
मुझ आवारा पागल को,
कैसे गले लगा लोगे तुम
कितनी देर सँभालोगे तुम
मय की ख़ाली बोतल को।
ठोकर मारो मुझे गिरा दो तुम अहसास के ज़ीने से।

----------


## Aeolian

ये न थी हमारी क़िस्मत कि विसाल-ए-यार होता
अगर और जीते रहते यही इंतज़ार होता।
तेरे वादे पर जिए हम तो ये जान झूठ जाना
कि खुशी से मर न जाते ग़र ऐतबार होता।
ये कहाँ की दोस्ती है कि बने हैं दोस्त नासेह
कोई चारासाज होता कोई ग़म-गुसार होता
कहूँ किससे मैं कि क्या है शब-ए-ग़म बुरी बला है
मुझे क्या बुरा था मरना अगर एक बार होता।
कोई मेरे दिल से पूछे तेरे तीर-ए-नीमकश को
ये ख़लिश कहाँ से होती जो जिगर के पार होता।
—mirza galib
विसाल = Union
नासेह = Councellor
चारासाज = Healer
ग़म-गुसार = Sympathizer

----------


## Aeolian

तक़लीफ़-ए-हिज्र दे गई राहत कभी-कभी
बदला है यों भी रंग-ए-मोहब्बत कभी-कभी।
दिल मे तेरी जफ़ा को सहारा समझ लिया
गुज़री है यों भी हम पे मुसीबत कभी-कभी।
दुनिया समझ न ले तेरे ग़म की नज़ाकतें
करता हूँ ज़ेर-ए-लब शिक़ायत कभी-कभी।
है जिस तरफ़ निग़ाह तवज्जो उधर नहीं
होती है बेरुख़ी भी इनायत कभी-कभी।
आई शब-ए-फिराक़ तो घबरा गए ‘शजी’
आती है ज़िन्दगी में क़यामत कभी-कभी।
—
Is *शजी* the name of the lyricist? Any idea?
—
ज़ेर = Defeated, Weak , Under
ज़ेर-ए-लब = Humming, In A Whisper, Undertone
तवज्जो = Attention
फिराक़   = Separation, Anxiety

----------


## Aeolian

हम तो हैं परदेश में देश में निकला होगा चाँद
अपनी रात की छत पे कितना तनहा होगा चाँद।
चाँद बिना हर शब यों बीती जैसे युग बीते
मेरे बिना किस हाल में होगा कैसा होगा चाँद।
रात ने ऐसा पेंच लगाया टूटी हाथ से डोर
आँगन वाले नीम में जाकर अटका होगा चाँद।
- Dr. Rahi Masoom Raza

----------


## Aeolian

मुझे तुम नज़र से गिरा तो रहे हो
मुझे तुम कभी भी भुला न सकोगे।
न जाने मुझे क्यों यक़ीं हो चला है
मेरे प्यार को तुम मिटा न सकोगे।
मेरी याद होगी जिधर जाओगे तुम
कभी नग़मा बन के, कभी बन के आँसू।
तड़पता मुझे हर तरफ पाओगे तुम।
शमा जो जलाई है मेरी वफ़ा ने
बुझाना भी चाहो बुझा न सकोगे।
कभी नाम बातों में आया जो मेरा
तो बेचैन हो-हो के दिल थाम लोगे।
निग़ाहों में छाएगा ग़म का अँधेरा।
किसी ने जो पूछा सबब आँसुओं का
बताना भी चाहो बता न सकोगे।
-mansoor anwar

----------


## Aeolian

ख़ुदा करे कि मोहब्बत में ये मक़ाम आए
किसी का नाम लूँ लब पे तुम्हारा नाम आए।
कुछ इस तरह से जिए ज़िन्दग़ी बसर न हुई
तुम्हारे बाद किसी रात की सहर न हुई
सहर नज़र से मिले ज़ुल्फ़ ले के शाम आए।
ख़ुद अपने घर में वो मेहमान बन के आए हैं
सितम तो देखिए अनजान बन के आए हैं
हमारे दिल की तड़प आज कुछ तो काम आए।
वही है साज़ वही गीत है वही मंज़र
हर एक चीज़ वही है नहीं है तुम वो मगर
उसी तरह से निग़ाहें उठें, सलाम आए।
-tasleem faazli

----------


## Aeolian

पत्ता-पत्ता, बूटा-बूटा हाल हमारा जाने है
जाने-ना-जाने गुल ही ना जाने, बाग तो सारा जाने है।
चारागरी बीमारी-ए-दिल की रस्म-ए-शहर-ए-हुस्न नहीं
वरना दिलबर नादाँ भी इस दर्द का चारा जाने है।
महर-ओ-वफ़ा-ओ-लुत्फ़-ओ-इनायत एक से वाक़िफ़ इनमें नहीं
और तो सब कुछ तन्ज़-ओ-किनाया रम्ज़-ओ-इशारा जाने है।
-meer taqi meer
महर = Affection
चारागरी = Healing of Wounds and Pain
तन्ज़ = Jest, Laugh, Quirk, Satire, Sarcasm
किनाया = Riddle
रम्ज़ = Secret, Mysterious

----------


## anita

लुत्फ़ इश्क़ में पाए हैं कि जी जानता है
रंज भी इतने उठाए हैं कि जी जानता है
जो ज़माने के सितम हैं वो ज़माना जाने
तूने दिल इतने दुखाए हैं कि जी जानता है
तुम नहीं जानते अब तक ये तुम्हारे अंदाज़
वो मेरे दिल में समाए हैं कि जी जानता है
इन्हीं क़दमों ने तुम्हारे इन्हीं क़दमों की क़सम
ख़ाक में इतने मिलाए हैं कि जी जानता है
दोस्ती में तेरी दरपर्दा हमारे दुश्मन
इस क़दर अपने पराए हैं कि जी जानता है

दाग़ देहलवी

----------


## Aeolian

जब से तूने मुझे दीवाना बना रखा है
संग पर शख़्स ने हाथों में उठा रखा है।
उसके दिल पर भी कड़ी इश्क में गुज़री होगी
नाम जिसने भी मोहब्बत का सज़ा रखा है।
पत्थरों आज मेरे सर पर बरसते क्यों हो?
मैंने तुमको भी कभी अपना ख़ुदा रखा है।
पी जा अय्याम की तलख़ी को भी हँस के ‘नासिर’
ग़म को सहने में भी क़ुदरत ने मज़ा रखा है।
—nasir haquim
अय्याम = Life
तलख़ी = Bitternetss

----------


## Aeolian

जो भी बुरा भला है अल्लाह जानता है,
बंदे के दिल में क्या है अल्लाह जानता है।
ये फर्श-ओ-अर्श क्या है अल्लाह जानता है,
पर्दों में क्या छिपा है अल्लाह जानता है।
जाकर जहाँ से कोई वापस नहीं है आता,
वो कौन सी जगह है अल्लाह जानता है
नेक़ी-बदी को अपने कितना ही तू छिपाए,
अल्लाह को पता है अल्लाह जानता है।
ये धूप-छाँव देखो ये सुबह-शाम देखो
सब क्यों ये हो रहा है अल्लाह जानता है।
क़िस्मत के नाम को तो सब जानते हैं लेकिन
क़िस्मत में क्या लिखा है अल्लाह जानता है।
—akhtar
अर्श = Roof

----------


## Aeolian

आँखों के इंतज़ार का दे कर हुनर चला गया,
चाहा था एक शख़्स को जाने किधर चला गया।
दिन की वो महफिलें गईं, रातों के रतजगे गए
कोई समेट कर मेरे शाम-ओ-सहर चला गया।
झोंका है एक बहार का रंग-ए-ख़याल यार भी,
हर-सू बिखर-बिखर गई ख़ुशबू जिधर चला गया।
उसके ही दम से दिल में आज धूप भी चाँदनी भी है,
देके वो अपनी याद के शम्स-ओ-क़मर चला गया
कूचा-ब-कूचा दर-ब-दर कब से भटक रहा है दिल,
हमको भुला के राह वो अपनी डगर चला गया।
—hasan kamal
हर-सू = In all directions
शम्स-ओ-क़मर = Sun and Moon

----------


## Aeolian

हमें कोई ग़म नहीं था ग़म-ए-आशिक़ी से पहले
न थी दुश्मनी किसी से तेरी दोस्ती से पहले।
है ये मेरी बदनसीबी तेरा क्या कुसूर इसमें
तेरे ग़म ने मार डाला मुझे ज़िन्दग़ी से पहले।
मेरा प्यार जल रहा है अरे चाँद आज छुप जा
कभी प्यार था हमें भी तेरी चाँदनी से पहले।
मैं कभी न मुसकुराता जो मुझे ये इल्म होता
कि हज़ारों ग़म मिलेंगे मुझे इक खुशी से पहले।
ये अजीब इम्तिहाँ है कि तुम्हीं को भूलना है
मिले कब थे इस तरह हम तुम्हें बेदिली से पहले।

----------


## Aeolian

बाज़ीचा-ए-अतफ़ाल है दुनिया है मेरे आगे
होता है शब-ओ-रोज़ तमाशा मेरे आगे।
होता है निहाँ गर्द में सहरा मेरे होते
घिसता है जबीं ख़ाक पे दरिया मेरे आगे।
मत पूछ कि क्या हाल है मेरा तेरे पीछे
तू देख कि क्या रंग है तेरा मेरे आगे।
ईमान मुझे रोके है जो खींचे है मुझे कुफ़्र
काबा मेरे पीछे है कलीसा मेरे आगे।
गो हाथ को जुम्बिश नहीं आँखों में तो दम है
रहने दो अभी सागर-ओ-मीना मेरे आगे।
—mirza galib
बाज़ीचा-ए-अतफ़ाल = Children’s Playground
शब-ओ-रोज़ = Night and Day
निहाँ = निहान = Hidden, Buried, Latent
जबीं = जबीन = Brow, Forehead
कुफ़्र = Infidelity, Profanity, Impiety
कलीसा = Church
जुम्बिश = Movement, Vibration
सागर = Wine Goblet, Ocean, Wine-Glass, Wine-Cup
मीना = Wine Decanter, Container

----------


## anita

आफत की शोख़ियां है तुम्हारी निगाह में
मेहशर के फितने खेलते हैं जल्वा-गाह में..
वो दुश्मनी से देखते हैं देखते तो हैं
मैं शाद हूँ कि हूँ तो किसी कि निगाह में..
आती है बात बात मुझे याद बार बार
कहता हूं दोड़ दोड़ के कासिद से राह में..
इस तौबा पर है नाज़ मुझे ज़ाहिद इस कदर
जो टूट कर शरीक हूँ हाल-ए-तबाह में
मुश्ताक इस अदा के बहुत दर्दमंद थे
ऐ दाग़ तुम तो बैठ गये एक आह में....

दाग़ देहलवी

----------


## anita

आँख में आँसू का और दिल में लहू का काल है
है तमन्ना का वही जो ज़िंदगी का हाल है
यूँ धुआँ देने लगा है जिस्म ओ जाँ का अलाओ
जैसे रग रग में रवाँ इक आतिश-ए-सय्याल है
फैलते जाते हैं दाम-ए-नारसी के दाएरे
तेरे मेरे दरमियाँ किन हादसों का जाल है
घिर गई है दो ज़मानों की कशाकश में हयात
इक तरफ ज़ंजीर-ए-माज़ी एक जानिब हाल है
हिज्र की राहों से 'अकबर' मंज़िल-ए-दीदार तक
यूँ है जैसे दरमियाँ इक रौशनी का साल है.

अकबर हैदराबादी

----------


## Aeolian

वो किसी का हो गया है, उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
दिल से आज जो गया है, उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
ज़िन्दग़ी सीम आब है कब हाथ आई है भला
मिल के भी जो खो गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
प्यार की ख़ातिर जो रोया ज़िन्दग़ी की शाम तक
ले के नफ़रत से गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
ढूँढ़कर लाया था दुनिया भर की खुशियाँ जो कभी
ढूँढ़ने ख़ुद को गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
ढूँढ़िये ‘मख़मूर’ उसको जो कहीं दुनिया में हो
दिल की तह तक जो गया है उसको क्यों कर ढूँढ़िये?
—arun makhmoor
सीम आब = Mercury

----------


## Aeolian

मिल मिल के बिछड़ने का मज़ा क्यों नहीं देते?
हर बार कोई ज़ख़्म नया क्यों नहीं देते?
ये रात, ये तनहाई, ये सुनसान दरीचे
चुपके से मुझे आके सदा क्यों नहीं देते।
है जान से प्यारा मुझे ये दर्द-ए-मोहब्बत
कब मैंने कहा तुमसे दवा क्यों नहीं देते।
गर अपना समझते हो तो फिर दिल में जगह दो
हूँ ग़ैर तो महफ़िल से उठा क्यों नहीं देते।

----------


## Aeolian

हर एक बात पे कहते हो तुम कि तू क्या है?
तुम ही कहो कि ये अंदाज़-ए-ग़ुफ़्तगू क्या है?
रगों में दौड़ते फिरने के हम नहीं क़ायल
जब आँख ही से न टपका तो फिर लहू क्या है? 

चिपक रहा है बदन पर लहू से पैराहन
हमारी जेब को अब हाजत-ए-रफ़ू क्या है?
जला है जिस्म जहाँ दिल भी जल गया होगा,
कुरेदते हो जो अब राख जुस्तजू क्या है?
रही ना ताक़त-ए-गुफ़्तार और हो भी
तो किस उम्मीद पे कहिए कि आरज़ू क्या है?
— mirza galib
ग़ुफ़्तगू = Conversation
अंदाज़-ए-ग़ुफ़्तगू = Style of Conversation
पैराहन = Shirt, Robe, Clothe
हाजत-ए-रफ़ू = Need of mending (हाजत = Need)
गुफ़्तार = Conversation
ताक़त-ए-गुफ़्तार = Strength for Conversation

----------


## anita

दुनिया से वफ़ा करके सिला ढूँढ रहे हैं 
हम लोग भी नदाँ हैं ये क्या ढूँढ रहे हैं
कुछ देर ठहर जाईये बंदा-ए-इन्साफ़ 
हम अपने गुनाहों में ख़ता ढूँढ रहे हैं
ये भी तो सज़ा है कि गिरफ़्तार-ए-वफ़ा हूँ 
क्यूँ लोग मोहब्बत की सज़ा ढूँढ रहे हैं
दुनिया की तमन्ना थी कभी हम को भी 'फ़ाकिर' 
अब ज़ख़्म-ए-तमन्ना की दवा ढूँढ रहे


सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## anita

आज के दौर में ऐ दोस्त ये मंज़र क्यूँ है 
ज़ख़्म हर सर पे हर इक हाथ में पत्थर क्यूँ है
जब हक़ीक़त है के हर ज़र्रे में तू रहता है 
फिर ज़मीं पर कहीं मस्जिद कहीं मंदिर क्यूँ है
अपना अंजाम तो मालूम है सब को फिर भी 
अपनी नज़रों में हर इन्सान सिकंदर क्यूँ है
ज़िन्दगी जीने के क़ाबिल ही नहीं अब "फ़ाकिर" 
वर्ना हर आँख में अश्कों का समंदर क्यूँ है

सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## Aeolian

ऐसे चुप है कि ये मंज़िल भी कड़ी हो जैसे,
तेरा मिलना भी जुदाई की घड़ी हो जैसे।
अपने ही साये से हर गाम लरज़ जाता हूँ,
रास्ते में कोई दीवार खड़ी हो जैसे।
कितने नादाँ हैं तेरे भूलने वाले कि तुझे
याद करने के लिए उम्र पड़ी हो जैसे।
मंज़िलें दूर भी हैं, मंज़िलें नज़दीक भी हैं,
अपने ही पाँवों में ज़ंजीर पड़ी हो जैसे।
आज दिल खोल के रोए हैं तो यों खुश हैं ‘फ़राज़’
चंद लमहों की ये राहत भी बड़ी हो जैसे।
— ahmed faraz
गाम = Step
लरज़ = Shake

----------


## Aeolian

कोई समझाए ये क्या रंग है मैख़ाने का
आँख साकी की उठे नाम हो पैमाने का।
गर्मी-ए-शमा का अफ़साना सुनाने वालों
रक्स देखा नहीं तुमने अभी परवाने का।
चश्म-ए-साकी मुझे हर गाम पे याद आती है,
रास्ता भूल न जाऊँ कहीं मैख़ाने का।
अब तो हर शाम गुज़रती है उसी कूचे में
ये नतीजा हुआ ना से तेरे समझाने का।
मंज़िल-ए-ग़म से गुज़रना तो है आसाँ ‘इक़बाल’
इश्क है नाम ख़ुद अपने से गुज़र जाने का।
– allama iqabal
रक्स = Dance
चश्म = Eye
गाम = Step

----------


## Aeolian

साकी शराब ला कि तबीयत उदास है
मुतरिब रबाब उठा कि तबीयत उदास है।
चुभती है कल वो जाम-ए-सितारों की रोशनी
ऐ चाँद डूब जा कि तबीयत उदास है।
शायद तेरे लबों की चटक से हो जी बहाल
ऐ दोस्त मुसकुरा कि तबीयत उदास है।
है हुस्न का फ़ुसूँ भी इलाज-ए-फ़सुर्दगी।
रुख़ से नक़ाब उठा कि तबीयत उदास है।
मैंने कभी ये ज़िद तो नहीं की पर आज शब
ऐ महजबीं न जा कि तबीयत उदास है।
– adam


मुतरिब = Singer
फ़ुसूँ = Magic
फ़सुर्दगी = Disappointment

----------


## Aeolian

ये दौरे मसर्रत ये तेवर तुम्हारे            (दौरे मसर्रत --- खुशियों का समय)
उभरने से पहले, न डूबें सितारे 


भंवर से लड़ो, तुन्द लहरों से उलझो          (तुन्द ---- तेज )
कहाँ तक चलोगे किनारे किनारे 


अजब चीज है ये मोहब्बत की बाजी 
जो हारे वो जीते, जो जीते वो हारे 


सियाह नागिने बन के डसती हैं किरणे       (सियाह ---- काली) 
कहाँ कोई ये रोजे रोशन गुजारे                     (रोजे रोशन --- तेज धूप वाला दिन)


सफीने वहाँ डूब कर ही रहे हैं                     (सफीने --- नौकाएं)  
जहाँ हौसले नाखुदाओं ने हारे                      (नाखुदाओं ---- नाविकों)


कई इन्किलाबात आये जहाँ में                (इन्किलाबात ---- क्रांतियाँ-परिवर्तन) 
मगर आजतक दिन न बदले  हमारे 


'रज़ा' सैले-नौ की खबर दे रहे हैं                     (सैले - नौ   ............ नयी सुनामी )
उकुफ़ को ये छूते हुए तेज धारे                     (उकुफ़ ......... क्षितिज ) 


 ................................ मिर्ज़ा रज़ा हुसैन 'रज़ा' (पेशावर)

----------


## anita

ज़िन्दगी तुझ को जिया है कोई अफ़सोस नहीं 
ज़हर ख़ुद मैनें पिया है कोई अफ़सोस नहीं
मैनें मुजरिम को भी मुजरिम न कहा दुनिया में 
बस यही जुर्म किया है कोई अफ़सोस नहीं
मेरी क़िस्मत में लिखे थे ये उन्हीं के आँसू 
दिल के ज़ख़्मों को सिया है कोई अफ़सोस नहीं
अब गिरे संग कि शीशों की हो बारिश 'फ़ाकिर' 
अब कफ़न ओड़ लिया है कोई अफ़सोस नहीं

सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## anita

कुछ तो दुनियाक इनाया़त ने दिल तोड़ दिया
और कुछ तल्ख़ी-ए हालात ने दिल तोड़ दिया
हम तो समझे थे कि बर्सात मे बरसेगी शराब
आई बर्सात तो बर्सात ने दिल तोड़ दिया
दिल तो रोता रहे और ऑखसे ऑसू न बहे
इश्क़ की ऐसी रवायात ने दिल तोड़ दिया
वो मेरे है मुझे मिल जाऎगे आ जाऎगे
ऐसे बेकार खय़ालात ने दिल तोड़ दिया
आपको प्यार है मुझसे कि नही है मुझसे
जाने क्यो ऐसे सवालात ने दिल तोड़ दिया

सुदर्शन फ़ाकिर

----------


## Aeolian

तुमने मेरी ठोडी को हौले से उठाकर कहा 
अनछुई कली हो तुम
मैं चौंकी
पर क्यों?
ये झूठ तो नहीं
तन और मन से पवित्र
मैं कली हूँ अनछुई 
और तुम भंवरे
मैं स्थिर, तुम चंचल
प्रेम की राह में दोनों बराबर
तो मैं ही अनछुई क्यों रहूँ ? 
भला बताओ 
तुम्हें अनछुआ भंवरा क्यों न कहूँ ? 
-mukti

----------


## Aeolian

उसके होने से ही
पावन है घर-आँगन,
उसकी चंचल चितवन
मोह लेती हम सबका मन,
वो रूठती
तो रुक जाते हैं
घर के काम सभी,
वो हँसती
तो झर उठते हैं
हरसिंगार के फूल,
महक उठता है
घर का कोना-कोना,
जाने कैसे हैं वे लोग
जो बेटियों को
जन्मने ही नहीं देते
हम तो सह नहीं सकते
अपनी बेटी का
एक पल भी घर में न होना . 
-aradhana

----------


## Aeolian

देर लगी आने में तुमको शुकर है फिर भी आए तो
आस ने दिल का साथ ना छोड़ा वैसे हम घबराए तो
शॅफॉक धनुक माहताब घटायें तारे नगमे.न बिजली फूल
उस दामन में क्या क्या कुछ है, वो दामन हाथ में आए तो
सुनी सुनाई बात नही है अपने उपर बीती है
फूल निकलते हैं शोलों से, चाहत आग लगाए तो
झूठ है सब तारीख हमेशा अपने को दोहोराती है
अच्छा मेरा ख्वाब-ए-जवानी थोड़ा सा दोहराए तो
by:Andleeb Shadani

----------


## Aeolian

हर गोशा गुलिस्ताँ था कल रात जहाँ मैं था

एक जश्न-ए-बहारा था कल रात जहाँ मैं था
नगमे थे हवाओ में जादू था फ़िज़ाओं में
हर सा.न्स ग़ज़लफ़ा था कल कल रात जहाँ मैं था
दरिया-ए-मोहब्बत में कश्ती थी जवानी की
जज़्बात का तूफान था कल रात जहाँ मैं था
माहताब था बाहो.न में जलवे थे निगाहो.न में
हर सिम्त चरागा.न था कल रात जहा.न मई.न था
by: Khalid Kuwaiti

----------


## Aeolian

उलफत का जब किसी ने लिया नाम रो पड़े
अपनी वफ़ा का सोच के अन्जाम रो पड़े
हर शाम ये सवाल मुहब्बत से क्या मिला
हर शाम ये जवाब के हर शाम रो पड़े
राह-ए-वफ़ा में हमको खुशी की तलाश थी
दो गाम ही चले थे के हर गाम रो पड़े
रोना नसीब में है तो औरो.न से क्या गिला
अपने ही सर लिया कोई इल्ज़ाम रो पड़े
by:Sudarshan Fakir

----------


## Aeolian

जब नाम तेरा प्यार से लिखती हैं उंगलियाँ
मेरी तरफ ज़माने की उठती हैं उंगलियाँ
दामन सनम का हाथ मे.न आया था एक पल
दिन रात उस एक पल से महकती हैं उंगलियाँ
जिस दिन से दूर हो गये उस दिन से ही सनम
बस दिन तुम्हारे आने के गिनती हैं उंगलियाँ
पत्थर तराश कर ना बना ताज एक नया
फनकार की ज़माने मे.न कटती हैं उंगलियाँ
by:Madanpal

----------


## Aeolian

तितलियाँ जां निसार कर देंगीं.
हम चराग-ए-रौशनी तो बन जाएँ..
*
तितलियों की चाह में दौड़ो न तुम.
फूल बन महको तो खुद आयेंगी ये..
*
तितलियों को देख भँवरे ने कहा. 
भटकतीं दर-दर न क्यों एक घर किया?

कहा तितली ने मिले सब दिल जले. 
कोई न ऐसा जहाँ जा दिल खिले.. 
*
पिता के आँगन में खेलीं तितलियाँ.
गयीं तो बगिया उजड़ सूनी हुई..
*
बागवां के गले लगकर तितलियाँ.
बिदा होते हुए खुद भी रो पडीं.. 
*
तितलियाँ ही बैग की रौनक बनी. 
भ्रमर तो बेदाम के गुलाम हैं.. 
*
'आदाब' भँवरे ने कहा, तितली हँसी.
उड़ गयी 'आ दाब' कहकर वह तुरत..
-sanjiv 'salil'

----------


## anita

मुक़ाबला हो तो सीने पे वार करता है
वो दुश्मनी भी बड़ी पुर-वक़ार करता है
जो हो सके तो उसे मुझ से दूर ही रखिए
वो शख़्स मुझ पे बड़़ा ऐतबार करता है
नगर में उस की बहुत दुश्मनी के चर्चे हैं
मगर वो प्यार भी दिवाना-वार करता है
मैं जिस ख़याल से दामन-कशीदा रहता हूँ
वही ख़याल मेरा इंतिज़ार करता है
शिकायतें उसे जब दोस्तों से होती है
तो दोस्तों में हमें भी शुमार करता है

ख़ालिद महमूद

----------


## anita

सिलसिले तोड़ गया वो सभी जाते-जाते
वरना इतने तो मरासिम थे कि आते-जाते
शिकवा-ए-जुल्मते-शब से तो कहीं बेहतर था
अपने हिस्से की कोई शमअ जलाते जाते
कितना आसाँ था तेरे हिज्र में मरना जाना
फिर भी इक उम्र लगी जान से जाते-जाते
जश्न-ए-मक़्तल ही न बरपा हुआ वरना हम भी
पा बजोलां ही सहीं नाचते-गाते जाते
उसकी वो जाने, उसे पास-ए-वफ़ा था कि न था
तुम 'फ़राज़' अपनी तरफ से तो निभाते जाते

अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## anita

उस शाम वो रूख़्सत का समाँ याद रहेगा 
वो शहर वो कूचा वो मकाँ याद रहेगा
वो टीस कि उभरी थी इधर याद रहेगी 
वो दर्द कि उट्ठा था यहाँ याद रहेगा
हम शौक़ के शोले की लपक भूल भी जाएँ
वो शम-ए-फ़सुर्दा का धुआँ याद रहेगा
हाँ बज़्म-ए-शबाना में हमा शौक़ जो उस दिन 
हम थे तिरी जानिब निगराँ याद रहेगा
कुछ ‘मीर’ के अबयात थे कुछ ‘फ़ैज़’ के मिसरे 
इक दर्द का था जिन में बयाँ याद रहेगा
आँखों में सुलगती हुई वहशत के जिलू में 
वो हैरत ओ हसरत का जहाँ याद रहेगा
जाँ-बख़्श सी उस बर्ग-ए-गुल-ए-तर की तरावत
वो लम्स अज़ीज़-ए-दो-जहाँ याद रहेगा
हम भूल सके हैं न तुझे भूल सकेंगे 
तू याद रहेगा हमें हाँ याद रहेगा

इब्ने इंशा

----------


## anita

सौ चांद भी चमकेंगे तो क्या बात बनेगी
तुम आये तो इस रात की औक़ात बनेगी
उन से यही कह आये कि हम अब न मिलेंगे 
आख़िर कोई तक़रीब-ए-मुलाक़ात बनेगी
ये हम से न होगा कि किसी एक को चाहें
ऐ इश्क़! हमारी न तेरे साथ बनेगी
हैरत कदा-ए-हुस्न कहाँ है अभी दुनिया
कुछ और निखर ले तो तिलिस्मात बनेगी
ये क्या के बढ़ते चलो बढ़ते चलो आगे 
जब बैठ के सोचेंगे तो कुछ बात बनेगी

जाँ निसार अख़्तर

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

गम ने हसने न दिया, ज़माने ने रोने न दिया!
इस उलझन ने चैन से जीने न दिया!
थक के जब सितारों से पनाह ली!
नींद आई तो तेरी याद ने सोने न दिया!

----------


## Aeolian

हरिवंशराय बच्चन---

जिन्दगी जख्मो से भरी है,
वक्त को मरहम बनाना सीख लो,
हारना तो है एक दिन मौत से,
फिलहाल जिन्दगी जीना सीख लो..!!

----------


## anita

उसूलों पे जहाँ आँच आये टकराना ज़रूरी है
जो ज़िन्दा हों तो फिर ज़िन्दा नज़र आना ज़रूरी है
नई उम्रों की ख़ुदमुख़्तारियों को कौन समझाये
कहाँ से बच के चलना है कहाँ जाना ज़रूरी है
थके हारे परिन्दे जब बसेरे के लिये लौटें
सलीक़ामन्द शाख़ों का लचक जाना ज़रूरी है
बहुत बेबाक आँखों में त'अल्लुक़ टिक नहीं पाता
मुहब्बत में कशिश रखने को शर्माना ज़रूरी है
सलीक़ा ही नहीं शायद उसे महसूस करने का
जो कहता है ख़ुदा है तो नज़र आना ज़रूरी है
मेरे होंठों पे अपनी प्यास रख दो और फिर सोचो
कि इस के बाद भी दुनिया में कुछ पाना ज़रूरी है

वसीम बरेलवी

----------


## anita

ये मिसरा नहीं है वज़ीफा मेरा है
खुदा है मुहब्बत, मुहब्बत खुदा है
कहूँ किस तरह में कि वो बेवफा है
मुझे उसकी मजबूरियों का पता है
हवा को बहुत सरकशी का नशा है 
मगर ये न भूले दिया भी दिया है
मैं उससे ज़िदा हूँ, वो मुझ से ज़ुदा है
मुहब्बत के मारो का बज़्ल-ए-खुदा है
नज़र में है जलते मकानो मंज़र
चमकते है जुगनू तो दिल काँपता है
उन्हे भूलना या उन्हे याद करना
वो बिछड़े है जब से यही मशगला है
गुज़रता है हर शक्स चेहरा छुपाए 
कोई राह में आईना रख गया है
कहाँ तू "खुमार" और कहाँ कुफ्र-ए-तौबा
तुझे पारशाओ ने बहका दिया है

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

कभी शेर-ओ-नगमा बनके कभी आँसूओ में ढलके 
वो मुझे मिले तो लेकिन, मिले सूरते बदलके
कि वफा की सख़्त राहे कि तुम्हारे पाव नाज़ुक 
न लो इंतकाम मुझसे मेरे साथ-साथ चलके
न तो होश से ताल्लुक न जूनू से आशनाई 
ये कहाँ पहुँच गये हम तेरी बज़्म से निकलके

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

वो हमें जिस कदर आज़माते रहे
अपनी ही मुश्किलो को बढ़ाते रहे
थी कमाने तो हाथो में अब यार के
तीर अपनो की जानिब से आते रहे
आँखे सूखी हुई नदियाँ बन गई
और तूफ़ा बदस्तूर आते रहे
कर लिया सब ने हमसे किनारा मगर
एक नास-ए-गरीब आते जाते रहे
प्यार से उनका इंकार बरहक मगर
उनके लब किसलिए थरथराते रहे
याद करने पर भी दोस्त आए न याद
दोस्तो के करम याद आते रहे
बाद-ए-तौबा ये आलम रहा मुद्द्तो
हाथ बेजाम भी लब तक आते रहे
अल्लमा लफ़्जिशे यक तब्बसुम "खुमार"
ज़िन्दगी भर हम आँसू बहाते रहे

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

नयी-नयी आँखें हों तो हर मंज़र अच्छा लगता है
कुछ दिन शहर में घूमे लेकिन, अब घर अच्छा लगता है ।
मिलने-जुलनेवालों में तो सारे अपने जैसे हैं
जिससे अब तक मिले नहीं वो अक्सर अच्छा लगता है ।
मेरे आँगन में आये या तेरे सर पर चोट लगे
सन्नाटों में बोलनेवाला पत्थर अच्छा लगता है ।
चाहत हो या पूजा सबके अपने-अपने साँचे हैं
जो मूरत में ढल जाये वो पैकर अच्छा लगता है ।
हमने भी सोकर देखा है नये-पुराने शहरों में
जैसा भी है अपने घर का बिस्तर अच्छा लगता है ।

निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

नयी-नयी पोशाक बदलकर, मौसम आते-जाते हैं,
फूल कहॉ जाते हैं जब भी जाते हैं लौट आते हैं।
शायद कुछ दिन और लगेंगे, ज़ख़्मे-दिल के भरने में,
जो अक्सर याद आते थे वो कभी-कभी याद आते हैं।
चलती-फिरती धूप-छॉव से, चहरा बाद में बनता है,
पहले-पहले सभी ख़यालों से तस्वीर बनाते हैं।
आंखों देखी कहने वाले, पहले भी कम-कम ही थे,
अब तो सब ही सुनी-सुनाई बातों को दोहराते हैं ।
इस धरती पर आकर सबका, अपना कुछ खो जाता है,
कुछ रोते हैं, कुछ इस ग़म से अपनी ग़ज़ल सजाते हैं।

निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

एक पल में एक सदी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए 
दो दिन की ज़िन्दगी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
भूले है रफ़्ता-रफ़्ता उन्हे मुद्दतो में हम
किश्तो में ख़ुदकुशी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
आग़ाज़-ए-आशिकी का मज़ा आप जानिए
अंजाम-ए-आशिकी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
जलते दियो में जलते घरो जैसी लौ कहा
सरकार रोशनी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए
वो जान ही गये कि हमे उनसे प्यार है
आँखो की मुखबिरी का मज़ा हमसे पूछिए

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

कभी बादल, कभी कश्ती, कभी गर्दाब लगे
वो बदन जब भी सजे कोई नया ख्वाब लगे
एक चुप चाप सी लड़की, न कहानी न ग़ज़ल
याद जो आये कभी रेशम-ओ-किम्ख्वाब लगे
अभी बे-साया है दीवार कहीं लोच न ख़म
कोई खिड़की कहीं निकले कहीं मेहराब लगे
घर के आँगन मैं भटकती हुई दिन भर की थकन
रात ढलते ही पके खेत सी शादाब लगे

निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

तेरे दर से उठकर जिधर जाऊं मैं
चलूँ दो कदम और ठहर जाऊं मैं
अगर तू ख़फा हो तो परवा नहीं
तेरा गम ख़फा हो तो मर जाऊं मैं
तब्बसुम ने इतना डसा है मुझे
कली मुस्कुराए तो डर जाऊं मैं
सम्भाले तो हूँ खुदको, तुझ बिन मगर 
जो छू ले कोई तो बिखर जाऊं मैं

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

झुंझलाए है लजाए है फिर मुस्कुराए है
इसके दिमाग से उन्हे हम याद आए है
अब जाके आह करने के आदाब आए है
दुनिया समझ रही है कि हम मुस्कुराए है
गुज़रे है मयकदे से जो तौबा के बाद हम
कुछ दूर आदतन भी कदम लड़खड़ाए है
ए जोश-ए-दुनिया देख, न करना खजी मुझे 
आँखे मेरी ज़रूर है आँसू पराए है
ए मौत ए बहिश्ते सुकू आ खुशामदे
हम ज़िन्दगी में पहले-पहल मुस्कुराए है
कितनी भी मयकदे में है साकी पिला दे आज
हम तशना गाँव ज़ोद के सहरा से आए है

इंसान जीतेजी करे तौबा खताओ से
मजबूरियो ने कितने फरिश्ते बनाए है
काबे में खयरियत तो है सब हज़रत-ए-"खुमार"
ये गैर है जनाब यहाँ कैसे आए है

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

न हारा है इश्क और न दुनिया थकी है 
दिया जल रहा है हवा चल रही है

सुकू ही सुकू है खुशी ही खुशी है
तेरा गम सलामत मुझे क्या कमी है

वो मौज़ूद है और उनकी कमी है 
मुहब्बत भी तहाई-ए-दायमी है

खटक गुदगुदगी का मज़ा दे रही है
जिसे इश्क कहते है शायद यही है

चारागो के बदले मकान जल रहे है
नया है ज़माना नई रोशनी है

जफ़ाओ पे घुट-घुट के चुप रहने वालो
खामोशी जफ़ाओ की ताईद भी है

मेरे राह पर मुझको गुमराह कर दे
सुना है कि मंज़िल करीब आ गई है

ख़ुमार-ए-बलानौश तू और तौबा
तुझे ज़ाहिदो की नज़र लग गई है

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

वो जो आए हयात याद आई
भूली बिसरी सी बात याद आई
कि हाल-ए-दिल उनसे कहके जब लौटे
उनसे कहने की बात याद आई
आपने दिन बना दिया था जिसे
ज़िन्दगी भर वो रात याद आई
तेरे दर से उठे ही थे कि हमें 
तंगी-ए-कायनात याद आई

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

दिल में ना हो ज़ुर्रत तो मोहब्बत नहीं मिलती
ख़ैरात में इतनी बड़ी दौलत नहीं मिलती

कुछ लोग यूँ ही शहर में हमसे भी ख़फा हैं
हर एक से अपनी भी तबीयत नहीं मिलती

देखा था जिसे मैंने कोई और था शायद
वो कौन है जिससे तेरी सूरत नहीं मिलती

हँसते हुए चेहरों से है बाज़ार की ज़ीनत
रोने को यहाँ वैसे भी फुरसत नहीं मिलती

निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

ऐसा नहीं कि हम से मुहब्ब्त नहीं रहीं
जस्बात में वो पहली सी शिद्दत नहीं रही

सर में वो इंतज़ार का सौदा नहीं रहा 
दिल पर वो धड़कनो की हुकूमत नहीं रहीं

कमज़ोर ये निगाह ने संजीदा कर दिया 
जन्मों से छेड़-छाड़ की आदत नहीं रहीं

आँखो से तुम दिखाओगी या इल्तयाश में
दामन-ए-यार से कोई इस्मत नहीं रहीं

चेहरे पर झुर्रियों ने कयामत बना दिया 
आईना देखने की भी हिम्मत नहीं रहीं

अल्लाह जाने मौत कहा मर गई "खुमार"
अब मुझको ज़िन्दगी की ज़रूरत नहीं रही

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

अब खुशी है न कोई ग़म रुलाने वाला
हमने अपना लिया हर रंग ज़माने वाला

हर बे-चेहरा सी उम्मीद है चेहरा चेहरा
जिस तरफ़ देखिए आने को है आने वाला

उसको रुखसत तो किया था मुझे मालूम न था
सारा घर ले गया घर छोड़ के जाने वाला

दूर के चांद को ढूंढ़ो न किसी आँचल में
ये उजाला नहीं आंगन में समाने वाला

इक मुसाफ़िर के सफ़र जैसी है सबकी दुनिया
कोई जल्दी में कोई देर में जाने वाला

निदा फ़ाज़ली

----------


## anita

वो खफा है तो कोई बात नहीं
इश्क मोहताज-ए-इल्त्फाक नहीं

दिल बुझा हो अगर तो दिन भी है रात नहीं
दिन हो रोशन तो रात रात नहीं

दिल-ए-साकी मैं तोड़ू-ए-वाइल
जा मुझे ख्वाइश-ए-नजात नहीं

ऐसी भूली है कायनात मुझे
जैसे मैं जिस्ब-ए-कायनात नहीं

पीर की बस्ती जा रही है मगर 
सबको ये वहम है कि रात नहीं

मेरे लायक नहीं हयात "ख़ुमार"
और मैं लायक-ए-हयात नहीं

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

दिल को तस्कीन-ए-यार ले डूबी
इस चमन को बहार ले डूबी

अश्क को पी गए हम उनके हूज़ूर 
आहद-ए-इख्तियार ले डूबी

इश्क के कारोबार को अक्सर
गर्मिए कारोबार ले डूबी

तेरे हर मशवरे को ए नाशे
आज फिर आज याद-ए-यार ले डूबी

हाल-ए-गम उनसे बार-बार कहा
और हँसी बार-बार ले डूबी

चार दिन का ही साथ था लेकिन
ज़िन्दगी-ए-खुमार ले डूबी

ख़ुमार बाराबंकवी

----------


## anita

मैं तो मकतल में भी किस्मत का सिकंदर निकला 
कुर्रा-ए-फाल मेरे नाम का अक्सर निकला

था जिन्हे जोम वो दरया भी मुझी मैं डूबे 
मैं के सहरा नज़र आता था समंदर निकला

मैं ने उस जान-ए-बहारां को बुहत याद किया 
जब कोई फूल मेरी शाख-ए-हुनर पर निकला

शहर वल्लों की मोहब्बत का मैं कायल हूँ मगर 
मैं ने जिस हाथ को चूमा वोही खंजर निकला

तू यहीं हार गया था मेरे बुज़दिल दुश्मन
मुझसे तनहा के मुक़ाबिल तेरा लश्कर निकला

मैं के सहरा-ए-मुहब्बत का मुसाफ़िर हूँ 'फ़राज़'
एक झोंका था कि ख़ुशबू के सफ़र पर निकला
अहमद फ़राज़

----------


## anita

वो तड़प जाए इशारा कोई ऐसा देना
उस को ख़त लिखना तो मेरा भी हवाला देना.

अपनी तस्वीर बनाओगे तो होगा एहसास
कितना दुश्वार है ख़ुद को कोई चेहरा देना.

इस क़यामत की जब उस शख़्स को आँखें दी हैं
ऐ ख़ुदा ख़्वाब भी देना तो सुनहरा देना.

अपनी तारीफ़ तो महबूब की कमज़ोरी है
अब के मिलना तो उसे एक क़सीदा देना.

है यही रस्म बड़े शहरों में वक़्त-ए-रुख़्सत
हाथ काफ़ी है हवा में यहाँ लहरा देना.

इन को क्या क़िले के अंदर की फ़ज़ाओं का पता
ये निगह-बान हैं इन को तो है पहरा देना.

पत्ते पत्ते पे नई रुत के ये लिख दें 'अज़हर'
धूप में जलते हुए जिस्मों को साया देना.

अज़हर इनायती

----------


## anita

हाँ इजाज़त है अगर कोई कहानी और है 
इन कटोरों में अभी थोड़ा सा पानी और है
मज़हबी मज़दूर सब बैठे हैं इनको काम दो
इक इमारत शहर में काफी पुरानी और है
ख़ामुशी कब चीख़ बन जाये किसे मालूम है 
ज़ुल्म कर लो जब तलक ये बेज़बानी और है
ख़ुश्क पत्ते आँख में चुभते हैं काँटों की तरह 
दश्त में फिरना अलग है बाग़बानी और है
फिर वही उकताहटें होंगी बदन चौपाल में
उम्र के क़िस्से में थोड़ी-सी जवानी और है
बस इसी अहसास की शिद्दत ने बूढ़ा कर दिया 
टूटे-फूटे घर में इक लड़की सयानी और है

मुनव्वर राणा

----------


## anita

दोस्तों अब तुम न देखोग ये दिन
ख़त्म हैं हम पर सितम-आराइयाँ
चुन लिया एक एक काँटा राह का
है मुबारक ये बरहना पाइयाँ
कू-ब-कू मेरे जुनूँ की अज़्मतें
उस की महफ़िल में मेरी रूस्वाइयाँ
अज़्मत-ए-सुक़रात-ओ-ईसा की क़सम
दार के साए में हैं दाराइयाँ
चारा-गर मरहम भरेगा तू कहाँ
रूह तक हैं ज़ख़्म की गहराइयाँ
‘कैफ़’ को दाग़-ए-ज़िगर बख़्शे गए
अल्लाह अल्लाह ये करम फ़रमाईयां

कैफ भोपाली

----------


## anita

रहते हुए क़रीब जुदा हो गए हो तुम
बंदा-नवाज़ जैसे ख़ुदा हो गए हो तुम

मजबूरियों को देख के अहल-ए-नियाज़ की
शायान-ए-ऐतबार-ए-जफ़ा हो गए हो तुम

होता नहीं है कोई किसी का जहाँ रफ़ीक़
उन मंज़िलों में राह-नुमा हो गए हो तुम

तन्हा तुम्हीं हो जिन की मोहब्बत का आसरा
उन बे-कसों के दिल की दुआ हो गए हो तुम

दे कर नवेद-ए-नग़मा-ए-ग़म साज़-ए-इश्क़ को
टूटे हुए दिलों की सदा हो गए हो तुम

'अनवर' गुनाह-गार ओ ख़ता-वार ही सही
सर-ताबा-पा अता ही अता हो गए हो तुम

अनवर साबरी

----------


## Anurag Singh

वाह बेहद खूबसूरत अशआर और गज़लें पढने को मिलीं बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आप सभी को

----------


## anita

> वाह बेहद खूबसूरत अशआर और गज़लें पढने को मिलीं बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया आप सभी को



सूत्र भ्रमण और सुन्दर शब्दों के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## anita

चिराग़-ए-दिल बुझाना चाहता था,
वो मुझको भूल जाना चाहता था !

मुझे वो छोड़ जाना चाहता था,
मगर कोई बहाना चाहता था !

सफ़ेदी आ गई बालों पे उसके,
वो बाइज़्ज़त घराना चाहता था !

उसे नफ़रत थी अपने आपसे भी,
मगर उसको ज़माना चाहता था !

तमन्ना दिल की जानिब बढ़ रही थी,
परिन्दा आशियाना चाहता था !

बहुत ज़ख्मी थे उसके होंठ लेकिन,
वो बच्चा मुस्कुराना चाहता था !

ज़बाँ ख़ामोश थी उसकी मगर वो,
मुझे वापस बुलाना चाहता था !

जहाँ पर कारख़ाने लग गए हैं,
मैं एक बस्ती बसाना चाहता था !

उधर क़िस्मत में वीरानी लिखी थी,
इधर मैं घर बसाना चाहता था !

वो सब कुछ याद रखना चाहता था,
मैं सब कुछ भूल जाना चाहता था !

मुनव्वर राणा

----------


## anita

दु:ख अपना अगर हमको बताना नहीं आता,
तुम को भी तो अंदाज़ा लगाना नहीं आता ।

पहुंचा है बुजुर्गों के बयानों से जो हम तक,
क्या बात हुई, क्यों वो ज़माना नहीं आता ।

मैं भी उसे खोने का हुनर सीख न पाया,
उसको भी मुझे छोड़ के जाना नहीं आता ।

इस छोटे से ज़माने के बड़े कैसे बनोगे,
लोगों को जब आपस में लड़ाना नहीं आता ।

ढूंढे है तो पलकों पे चमकने के बहाने,
आंसू को मेरी आँख में आना नहीं आता ।

तारीख़ की आँखों में धुआं हो गए ख़ुद ही,
तुम को तो कोई घर भी जलाना नहीं आता



वसीम बरेलवी

----------


## garima

[COLOR="#008000"]  



सपने मे अपनी मौत को करीब से देखा....

----------


## garima

बहुत सुंदर
     दिल को छूने वाली लाईन


सपने मे अपनी मौत को करीब से देखा....

----------


## anita

बहसें फिजूल थीं यह खुला हाल देर में 
अफ्सोस उम्र कट गई लफ़्ज़ों के फेर में

है मुल्क इधर तो कहत जहद, उस तरफ यह वाज़
कुश्ते वह खा के पेट भरे पांच सेर मे

हैं गश में शेख देख के हुस्ने-मिस-फिरंग
बच भी गये तो होश उन्हें आएगा देर में

छूटा अगर मैं गर्दिशे तस्बीह से तो क्या 
अब पड़ गया हूँ आपकी बातों के फेर में


अकबर इलाहाबादी

----------


## anita

बदन से रिश्ता-ए-जाँ मोतबर न था मेरा
मैं जिस में रहता था शायद वो घर न था मेरा

क़रीब ही से वो गुज़रा मगर ख़बर न हुई
दिल इस तरह तो कभी बे-ख़बर न था मेरा

मैं मिस्ल-ए-सब्ज़ा-ए-बेगाना जिस चमन में रहा
वहाँ के गुल न थे मेरे समर न था मेरा

न रौशनी न हरारत ही दे सका मुझ को
पराई आग में कोई शरर न था मेरा

ज़मीन को रू-कश-ए-अफ़लाक कर दिया जिस ने
हुनर था किस का अगर वो हुनर न था मेरा

कुछ और था मेरी तश्कील ओ इर्तिक़ा का सबब
मदार सिर्फ़ हवाओं पे गर न था मेरा

जो धूप दे गया मुझ को वो मेरा सूरज था
जो छाँव दे न सका वो शजर न था मेरा

नहीं के मुझ से मेरे दिल ने बे-वफ़ाई की
लहू से रब्त ही कुछ मोतबर न था मेरा

पहुँच के जो सर-ए-मंज़िल बिछड़ गया मुझ से
वो हम-सफ़र था मगर हम-नज़र न था मेरा

इक आने वाले का मैं मुंतज़िर तो था 'अकबर'
हर आने वाला मगर मुंतज़िर न था मेरा.

अकबर हैदराबादी

----------


## anita

दिल दबा जाता है कितना आज ग़म के बार से
कैसी तंहाई टपकती है दर ओ दीवार से

मंज़िल-ए-इक़रार अपनी आख़िरी मंज़िल है अब
हम के आए हैं गुज़र कर जादा-ए-इंकार से

तर्जुमाँ था अक्स अपने चेहरा-ए-गुम-गश्ता का
इक सदा आती रही आईना-ए-असरार से

माँद पड़ते जा रहे थे ख़्वाब-तस्वीरों के रंग
रात उतरती जा रही थी दर्द की दीवार से

मैं भी 'अकबर' कर्ब-आगीं जानता हूँ ज़ीस्त को
मुंसलिक है फ़िक्र मेरी फ़िक्र-ए-शोपनहॉर से.


अकबर हैदराबादी

----------


## anita

आँखें मुझे तल्वों से वो मलने नहीं देते
अरमान मेरे दिल का निकलने नहीं देते

ख़ातिर से तेरी याद को टलने नहीं देते
सच है कि हमीं दिल को संभलने नहीं देते

किस नाज़ से कहते हैं वो झुंझला के शब-ए-वस्ल
तुम तो हमें करवट भी बदलने नहीं देते

परवानों ने फ़ानूस को देखा तो ये बोले
क्यों हम को जलाते हो कि जलने नहीं देते

हैरान हूँ किस तरह करूँ अर्ज़-ए-तमन्ना
दुश्मन को तो पहलू से वो टलने नहीं देते

दिल वो है कि फ़रियाद से लबरेज़ है हर वक़्त
हम वो हैं कि कुछ मुँह से निकलने नहीं देते

गर्मी-ए-मोहब्बत में वो है आह से माने
पंखा नफ़स-ए-सर्द का झलने नहीं देते

अकबर इलाहाबादी

----------


## anita

इक-इक पत्थर जोड़ के मैंने जो दीवार बनाई है 
झाँकूँ उसके पीछे तो रुस्वाई ही रुस्वाई है

यों लगता है सोते जागते औरों का मोहताज हूँ मैं 
आँखें मेरी अपनी हैं पर उनमें नींद पराई है

देख रहे हैं सब हैरत से नीले-नीले पानी को 
पूछे कौन समन्दर से तुझमें कितनी गहराई है

सब कहते हैं इक जन्नत उतरी है मेरी धरती पर
मैं दिल में सोचूँ शायद कमज़ोर मेरी बीनाई है

बाहर सहन में पेड़ों पर कुछ जलते-बुझते जुगनू थे
हैरत है फिर घर के अन्दर किसने आग लगाई है

आज हुआ मालूम मुझे इस शहर के चन्द सयानों से 
अपनी राह बदलते रहना सबसे बड़ी दानाई है

तोड़ गये पैमाना-ए-वफ़ा इस दौर में कैसे कैसे लोग 
ये मत सोच "क़तील" कि बस इक यार तेरा हरजाई है

कतील शिफाई

----------


## anita

हर क़दम कहता है तू आया है जाने के लिए
मंज़िल-ए-हस्ती नहीं है दिल लगाने के लिए

क्या मुझे ख़ुश आए ये हैरत-सरा-ए-बे-सबात
होश उड़ने के लिए है जान जाने के लिए

दिल ने देखा है बिसात-ए-क़ुव्वत-ए-इदराक को
क्या बढ़े इस बज़्म में आँखें उठाने के लिए

ख़ूब उम्मीदें बंधीं लेकिन हुईं हिरमाँ नसीब
बदलियाँ उट्ठीं मगर बिजली गिराने के लिए

साँस की तरकीब पर मिट्टी को प्यार आ ही गया
ख़ुद हुई क़ैद उस को सीने से लगाने के लिए

जब कहा मैं ने भुला दो ग़ैर को हँस कर कहा
याद फिर मुझ को दिलाना भूल जाने के लिए

दीदा-बाज़ी वो कहाँ आँखें रहा करती हैं बंद
जान ही बाक़ी नहीं अब दिल लगाने के लिए

मुझ को ख़ुश आई है मस्ती शेख़ जी को फ़रबही
मैं हूँ पीने के लिए और वो हैं खाने के लिए

अल्लाह अल्लाह के सिवा आख़िर रहा कुछ भी न याद
जो किया था याद सब था भूल जाने के लिए

सुर कहाँ के साज़ कैसा कैसी बज़्म-ए-सामईन
जोश-ए-दिल काफ़ी है अकबर तान उड़ाने के लिए

अकबर इलाहाबादी

----------


## anita

जब सुब्ह की दहलीज़ पे बाज़ार लगेगा
हर मंज़र-ए-शब ख़्वाब की दीवार लगेगा

पल भर में बिखर जाएँगे यादों के ज़ख़ीरे
जब ज़ेहन पे इक संग-ए-गिराँ-बार लगेगा

गूँधे हैं नई शब ने सितारों के नए हार
कब घर मेरा आईना-ए-अनवार लगेगा

गर सैल-ए-ख़ुराफ़ात में बह जाएँ ये आँखें
हर हर्फ़-ए-यक़ीं कलमा-ए-इंकार लगेगा

हालात न बदले तो तमन्ना की ज़मीं पर
टूटी हुई उम्मीदों का अंबार लगेगा

खिलते रहे गर फूल लहू में यूँही 'अकबर'
हर फ़स्ल में दिल अपना समन-ज़ार लगेगा.


अकबर हैदराबादी

----------


## anita

जिन पे अजल तारी थी उन को ज़िंदा करता है
सूरज जल कर कितने दिलों को ठंडा करता है
कितने शहर उजड़ जाते हैं कितने जल जाते हैं
और चुप-चाप ज़माना सब कुछ देखा करता है
मजबूरों की बात अलग है उन पर क्या इल्ज़ाम
जिस को नहीं कोई मजबूरी वो क्या करता है
हिम्मत वाले पल में बदल देते हैं दुनिया को
सोचने वाला दिल तो बैठा सोचा करता है
जिस बस्ती में नफ़सा-नफ़सी का क़ानून चले
उस बस्ती में कौन किसी की परवा करता है
प्यार भारी आवाज़ की लय में मद्धम लहजे में
तंहाई में कोई मुझ से बोला करता है
उस इक शम्मा-ए-फ़रोज़ाँ के हैं और भी परवाने
चाँद अकेला कब सूरज का हल्क़ा करता है
रूह बरहना नफ़्स बरहना ज़ात बरहना जिस की
जिस्म पे वो क्या क्या पोशाकें पहना करता है
अश्कों के सैलाब-ए-रवाँ को 'अकबर' मत रोको
बह जाए तो बूझ ये दिल का हल्का करता है.
अकबर हैदराबादी

----------


## anita

सच बोलने के तौर-तरीक़े नहीं रहे
पत्थर बहुत हैं शहर में शीशे नहीं रहे

वैसे तो हम वही हैं जो पहले थे दोस्तो
हालात जैसे पहले थे वैसे नहीं रहे

खु़द मर गया था जिनको बचाने में पहले बाप
अबके फ़साद में वही बच्चे नहीं रहे

दरिया उतर गया है मगर बह गए हैं पुल
उस पार आने-जाने के रस्ते नहीं रहे


सर अब भी कट रहे हैं नमाज़ों में दोस्तो
अफ़सोस तो ये है कि वो सजदे नहीं रहे



नवाज़ देबंदी

----------


## DEV TIWARI

TERA SAHAR HAI ABHI AJNABI,
KUCH WAQT TO LAGEGA PAHCHAN HONE ME.

----------


## anita

दिल ही तो है न संग ओ ख़िश्त दर्द से भर न आए क्यूँ !
रोएँगे हम हज़ार बार कोई हमें सताए क्यूँ !!

रही न ताक़त-ए-गुफ़्तार और अगर हो भी !
तो किस उमीद पे कहिए कि आरज़ू क्या है !!

हैं और भी दुनिया में सुख़न-वर बहुत अच्छे !
कहते हैं कि ग़ालिब का है अंदाज़-ए-बयाँ और !!

----------


## Manchala

किश्त सुना था खिश्त उसका भाई है क्या 

गुफ्तार कौन से बॉडी पार्ट को बोलते है 

ओह तो आप सुखन वर को ढूंढ रहे हो तभी रातो को

----------


## anita

> किश्त सुना था खिश्त उसका भाई है क्या 
> 
> गुफ्तार कौन से बॉडी पार्ट को बोलते है 
> 
> ओह तो आप सुखन वर को ढूंढ रहे हो तभी रातो को




संग ओ ख़िश्त====पत्थर और ईंट

ताक़त-ए-गुफ़्तार==== बोलने की ताकत 

सुख़न-वर=====शायर

----------


## Manchala

ये पहले बताना था ना बेकार में पोस्ट मार्टम हो गया

----------


## anita

> ये पहले बताना था ना बेकार में पोस्ट मार्टम हो गया



अरे आप इतने ज्ञान पंडित हो, तो मुझे लगा की इतना तो पता ही होगा आपको

----------


## Manchala

चलो अब आपने स्वयम मान लिया की हम कोई ज्ञानी नहीं है 

अब आप ही हमका सिखाओ महाज्ञानी जी धन्यवाद

----------


## PRAKASH TIWARI

BAHOT KHUB..

----------


## bndu jain

भले दिनों की बात थी
भली सी एक शक्ल थी
ना ये कि हुस्ने ताम हो
ना देखने में आम सी

ना ये कि वो चले तो कहकशां सी रहगुजर लगे
मगर वो साथ हो तो फिर भला भला सफ़र लगे

कोई भी रुत हो उसकी छब
फ़जा का रंग रूप थी
वो गर्मियों की छांव थी
वो सर्दियों की धूप थी

ना मुद्दतों जुदा रहे
ना साथ सुबहो शाम हो
ना रिश्ता-ए-वफ़ा पे ज़िद
ना ये कि इज्ने आम हो

ना ऐसी खुश लिबासियां
कि सादगी हया करे
ना इतनी बेतकल्लुफ़ी
की आईना हया करे

ना इखतिलात में वो रम
कि बदमजा हो ख्वाहिशें
ना इस कदर सुपुर्दगी 
कि ज़िच करे नवाजिशें

ना आशिकी ज़ुनून की
कि ज़िन्दगी अजाब हो
ना इस कदर कठोरपन
कि दोस्ती खराब हो

कभी तो बात भी खफ़ी
कभी सुकूत भी सुखन
कभी तो किश्ते ज़ाफ़रां
कभी उदासियों का बन

सुना है एक उम्र है 
मुआमलाते दिल की भी
विसाले-जाँफ़िजा तो क्या
फ़िराके-जाँ-गुसल की भी

सो एक रोज क्या हुआ
वफ़ा पे बहस छिड़ गई
मैं इश्क को अमर कहूं 
वो मेरी ज़िद से चिढ़ गई

मैं इश्क का असीर था
वो इश्क को कफ़स कहे
कि उम्र भर के साथ को
वो बदतर अज़ हवस कहे

शजर हजर नहीं कि हम 
हमेशा पा ब गिल रहें
ना ढोर हैं कि रस्सियां
गले में मुस्तकिल रहें

मोहब्बतें की वुसअतें
हमारे दस्तो पा में हैं
बस एक दर से निस्बतें
सगाने-बावफ़ा में हैं

मैं कोई पेन्टिंग नहीं
कि एक फ़्रेम में रहूं
वही जो मन का मीत हो
उसी के प्रेम में रहूं

तुम्हारी सोच जो भी हो
मैं उस मिजाज की नहीं
मुझे वफ़ा से बैर है
ये बात आज की नहीं

न उसको मुझपे मान था
न मुझको उसपे ज़ोम ही
जो अहद ही कोई ना हो
तो क्या गमे शिकस्तगी

सो अपना अपना रास्ता
हंसी खुशी बदल दिया
वो अपनी राह चल पड़ी
मैं अपनी राह चल दिया

भली सी एक शक्ल थी
भली सी उसकी दोस्ती
अब उसकी याद रात दिन
नहीं, मगर कभी कभी
-                                      -अहमद फ़राज़ 
हुस्न ताम - पूरा शबाब, कहकशां - आकाशगंगा, इज्ने आम - सभी को इजाजत
हया - शर्म, इखतिलात - दोस्ती, रम - वहशत, खफ़ी - छिपी हुई, चुप्पी
किश्ते ज़ाफ़राँ - केसर की क्यारी, विसाले जाँफ़िजा - प्राणवर्धक मिलन,
फ़िराके जाँ गुसिल - प्राण घातक दूरी, असीर - कैदी, कफ़स - पिन्जरा, कैद खाना,
अज हवस - हवस से भी खराब, शजर - पेड, हजर - पत्थर, पा-ब-गिल - विवश
मुस्तकिल - लगातार, वुसअतें - लम्बाई, चौड़ाई, दस्तो-पा - हाथ, पैर, निस्बतें - संबन्ध
सगाने-बावफ़ा - वफ़ादार कुत्ते, ज़ोम - गुमान, अहद - वचन बद्धता, गमे शिकस्तगी - टूटने का गम

----------


## MahaThug

नाम-रूप के भेद पर कभी किया है गौर?
नाम मिला कुछ और तो, शक्ल-अक्ल कुछ और।
शक्ल-अक्ल कुछ और, नैनसुख देखे काने,
बाबू सुंदरलाल बनाए ऐंचकताने।
कहं ‘काका’ कवि, दयारामजी मारे मच्छर,
विद्याधर को भैंस बराबर काला अक्षर।

मुंशी चंदालाल का तारकोल-सा रूप,
श्यामलाल का रंग है, जैसे खिलती धूप।
जैसे खिलती धूप, सजे बुश्शर्ट हैण्ट में-
ज्ञानचंद छ्ह बार फेल हो गए टैंथ में।
कहं ‘काका’ ज्वालाप्रसादजी बिल्कुल ठंडे,
पंडित शांतिस्वरूप चलाते देखे डंडे।

देख, अशर्फीलाल के घर में टूटी खाट,
सेठ छदम्मीलाल के मील चल रहे आठ।
मील चल रहे आठ, कर्म के मिटें न लेखे,
धनीरामजी हमने प्राय: निर्धन देखे।
कहं ‘काका’ कवि, दूल्हेराम मर गए कंवारे,
बिना प्रियतमा तड़पें प्रीतमसिंह बिचारे।

दीन श्रमिक भड़का दिए, करवा दी हड़ताल,
मिल-मालिक से खा गए रिश्वत दीनदयाल।
रिश्वत दीनदयाल, करम को ठोंक रहे हैं,
ठाकुर शेरसिंह पर कुत्ते भोंक रहे हैं।
‘काका’ छ्ह फिट लंबे छोटूराम बनाए,
नाम दिगम्बरसिंह वस्त्र ग्यारह लटकाए।

पेट न अपना भर सके जीवन-भर जगपाल,
बिना सूंड के सैकड़ों मिलें गणेशीलाल।
मिलें गणेशीलाल, पैंट की क्रीज सम्हारी-
बैग कुली को दिया चले मिस्टर गिरिधारी।
कहं ‘काका’ कविराय, करें लाखों का सट्टा,
नाम हवेलीराम किराए का है अट्टा।

दूर युद्ध से भागते, नाम रखा रणधीर,
भागचंद की आज तक सोई है तकदीर।
सोई है तकदीर, बहुत-से देखे-भाले,
निकले प्रिय सुखदेव सभी, दु:ख देने वाले।
कहं ‘काका’ कविराय, आंकड़े बिल्कुल सच्चे,
बालकराम ब्रह्मचारी के बारह बच्चे।

चतुरसेन बुद्धू मिले, बुद्धसेन निर्बुद्ध,
श्री आनन्दीलालजी रहें सर्वदा क्रुद्ध। 
रहें सर्वदा क्रुद्ध, मास्टर चक्कर खाते,
इंसानों को मुंशी, तोताराम पढ़ाते,
कहं ‘काका’, बलवीरसिंहजी लटे हुए हैं,
थानसिंह के सारे कपड़े फटे हुए हैं।

बेच रहे हैं कोयला, लाला हीरालाल,
सूखे गंगारामजी, रूखे मक्खनलाल।
रूखे मक्खनलाल, झींकते दादा-दादी-
निकले बेटा आसाराम निराशावादी।
कहं ‘काका’, कवि भीमसेन पिद्दी-से दिखते,
कविवर ‘दिनकर’ छायावादी कविता लिखते।

आकुल-व्याकुल दीखते शर्मा परमानंद,
कार्य अधूरा छोड़कर भागे पूरनचंद।
भागे पूरनचंद, अमरजी मरते देखे,
मिश्रीबाबू कड़वी बातें करते देखे।
कहं ‘काका’ भण्डारसिंहजी रोते-थोते,
बीत गया जीवन विनोद का रोते-धोते।

शीला जीजी लड़ रही, सरला करती शोर,
कुसुम, कमल, पुष्पा, सुमन निकलीं बड़ी कठोर।
निकलीं बड़ी कठोर, निर्मला मन की मैली
सुधा सहेली अमृतबाई सुनीं विषैली।
कहं ‘काका’ कवि, बाबू जी क्या देखा तुमने?
बल्ली जैसी मिस लल्ली देखी है हमने।

तेजपालजी मौथरे, मरियल-से मलखान,
लाला दानसहाय ने करी न कौड़ी दान।
करी न कौड़ी दान, बात अचरज की भाई,
वंशीधर ने जीवन-भर वंशी न बजाई।
कहं ‘काका’ कवि, फूलचंदनजी इतने भारी-
दर्शन करके कुर्सी टूट जाय बेचारी।

खट्टे-खारी-खुरखुरे मृदुलाजी के बैन,
मृगनैनी के देखिए चिलगोजा-से नैन।
चिलगोजा-से नैन, शांता करती दंगा,
नल पर न्हातीं गोदावरी, गोमती, गंगा।
कहं ‘काका’ कवि, लज्जावती दहाड़ रही है,
दर्शनदेवी लम्बा घूंघट काढ़ रही है।

कलीयुग में कैसे निभे पति-पत्नी का साथ,
चपलादेवी को मिले बाबू भोलानाथ।
बाबू भोलानाथ, कहां तक कहें कहानी,
पंडित रामचंद्र की पत्नी राधारानी।
‘काका’ लक्ष्मीनारायण की गृहणी रीता,
कृष्णचंद्र की वाइफ बनकर आई सीता।

अज्ञानी निकले निरे, पंडित ज्ञानीराम,
कौशल्या के पुत्र का रक्खा दशरथ नाम।
रक्खा दशरथ नाम, मेल क्या खुब मिलाया,
दूल्हा संतराम को आई दुलहिन माया।
‘काका’ कोई-कोई रिश्ता बड़ा निकम्मा-
पार्वतीदेवी है शिवशंकर की अम्मा।

पूंछ न आधी इंच भी, कहलाते हनुमान,
मिले न अर्जुनलाल के घर में तीर-कमान।
घर में तीर-कमान, बदी करता है नेका,
तीर्थराज ने कभी इलाहाबाद न देखा।
सत्यपाल ‘काका’ की रकम डकार चुके हैं,
विजयसिंह दस बार इलैक्शन हार चुके हैं।

सुखीरामजी अति दुखी, दुखीराम अलमस्त,
हिकमतराय हकीमजी रहें सदा अस्वस्थ।
रहें सदा अस्वस्थ, प्रभु की देखो माया,
प्रेमचंद में रत्ती-भर भी प्रेम न पाया।
कहं ‘काका’ जब व्रत-उपवासों के दिन आते, 
त्यागी साहब, अन्न त्यागकार रिश्वत खाते।

रामराज के घाट पर आता जब भूचाल,
लुढ़क जायं श्री तख्तमल, बैठें घूरेलाल।
बैठें घूरेलाल, रंग किस्मत दिखलाती,
इतरसिंह के कपड़ों में भी बदबू आती।
कहं ‘काका’, गंभीरसिंह मुंह फाड़ रहे हैं,
महाराज लाला की गद्दी झाड़ रहे हैं।

दूधनाथजी पी रहे सपरेटा की चाय,
गुरू गोपालप्रसाद के घर में मिली न गाय।
घर में मिली न गाय, समझ लो असली कारण-
मक्खन छोड़ डालडा खाते बृजनारायण।
‘काका’, प्यारेलाल सदा गुर्राते देखे,
हरिश्चंद्रजी झूठे केस लड़ाते देखे।

रूपराम के रूप की निन्दा करते मित्र,
चकित रह गए देखकर कामराज का चित्र।
कामराज का चित्र, थक गए करके विनती,
यादराम को याद न होती सौ तक गिनती,
कहं ‘काका’ कविराय, बड़े निकले बेदर्दी,
भरतराम ने चरतराम पर नालिश कर दी।

नाम-धाम से काम का क्या है सामंजस्य?
किसी पार्टी के नहीं झंडाराम सदस्य।
झंडाराम सदस्य, भाग्य की मिटें न रेखा,
स्वर्णसिंह के हाथ कड़ा लोहे का देखा।
कहं ‘काका’, कंठस्थ करो, यह बड़े काम की,
माला पूरी हुई एक सौ आठ नाम की।

----------

